# BRP 2006/2007 indoor series



## TangTester

Hey, new season is just around the corner......only three weeks away. Who is your pick for the championship. This year should be really good. First, with the stock car and road race bodies will make it fun. I know I will be running a stock car for most of the races. The addition of a new racetrack " Freddie's". and more oval races. Who will be you pick? Will Garry come back from a disappointing outdoors series? Will Mirco ride the wave of wining the outdoor series? Will the dark horse dave, he has been improving making the A main all summer? Should Don S run for the title? 

Can I beat Bud? I did last year, but never got him on the ovals. Will Don S let Bud work on his car? Wow lots of questions to be answered in the up coming season. I think it will be one of the best yet.

Tang


----------



## BudBartos

I will post schedule soon!!!!!! But the first race is Oct 6th at the gate Hobby town race.


----------



## Micro_Racer

*2006/2007 Indoor Schedule*​ 
Oct 6th - Hobbytown
Oct 21st - Classic
Oct 15th - Freddies
Nov 3rd - Hobbytown
Nov 18th - Classic
Dec 1st - Hobbytown
Dec 10th - NORCAR
Dec 17th - Freddies
*2007*
Jan 5th - Hobbytown
Jan 14th - NORCAR
Jan 20th - Classic
Feb 2nd - Hobbytown
Feb 18th - Freddies
Mar 3rd - Classic
Mar 16th - Hobbytown

15 races with 5 throught outs

Hobbytown and NORCAR are at the same track - "The Gate"


----------



## DAVON

CAN SOMEBODY TELL ME THE ADDRESS TO CLASSIC HOBBIES AND THERE WEB ADDRESS????????THANKS....DAVE LAZOR....NOT LAZER :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

there website is shut down but ill get you the addy....its very easy to find.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Sorry Dave Lazor  It is fixed.


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Sorry Dave Lazor  It is fixed.


 THANKS BUD.....I REALLY DIDN'T CARE.....DAVE


----------



## BudBartos

Micro thanks for posting the schedule :thumbsup:


----------



## marlborochippy

Can't wait till the 6th started painting new bodys for indoor racing. Getting that Benz ready to race.


----------



## losiman2

im planning my paint for the porche...are we havin a car show on the 6th before we thrash all the new paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Hey Bud,

Have you tried a benz on the V2 yet......If you run one I will too.


----------



## marlborochippy

We going to have a whole benz lineup for the indoor track???
Bud you said you never sold one :thumbsup: and now two are out there and whats this talk of a third


----------



## DAVON

Can Anyone Tell Me What Time Will The Races Start On Saturdays And Sundays....Dave


----------



## legendno6

I won a Benz at Bud's at the last race, so count me in on the Benz challenge!

Hey, in 1984 Ayrton Senna won the inaugural race at the new Nurburgring in a 190E...it was a whole field of 190Es with other drivers like Niki Lauda, Carlos Reutemann, Jack Brabham, Alain Prost, and Keke Rosburg.

In 1991, another driver you may have heard of, Michael Schumacher, drove a 190E for the Zakspeed team. 

Hey, if the 190E is good enough for the likes of these drivers, it's good enough for me! The S7 is going to sit on the shelf this winter, long live the BRP Benz!


----------



## BudBartos

Classic starts racing at 6:00 and Freddies I beleive is 12:00.


----------



## legendno6

TangTester said:


> Who will be you pick? Will Garry come back from a disappointing outdoors series? Will Mirco ride the wave of wining the outdoor series? Will the dark horse dave, he has been improving making the A main all summer? Should Don S run for the title?
> 
> Can I beat Bud? I did last year, but never got him on the ovals. Will Don S let Bud work on his car? Wow lots of questions to be answered in the up coming season. I think it will be one of the best yet.
> 
> Tang


 
Good questions Tang. Another question...who will win the manufacturers championship? Porsche? Saleen? Mercedes? Or will one of the darkhorse stock cars sneak in there? My money is on Mercedes 

I think BRP tires has the tire war about wrapped up, though....


----------



## BudBartos

Sorry could not make it to the HT race today  


See You all on the 6th :thumbsup:


----------



## one18thscalerac

any classes for mini t or 18t can i get phone numbers of those tracks i"l be coming all the way from coldwater michigan


----------



## BudBartos

They do run 1/18th trucks/ buggies at the Friday night HT races.


----------



## losiman2

hey guys does anyone have a set of wheel adapters for the brp so i can put mrs4 rubber wheels on a brp car for my son he wants to learn how to drive a brp but i dont wanna go through a set of foams every time he drives it lmk....hey bud if noone has a set you think you could make me a set up thanks guys...see ya the 6th :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I have none and the tires don't work that well. What is the surface like?


----------



## losiman2

he just wants to learn to drive so i was gonna let him drive in the big asphalt parking lot down the street from us.. it is a new blacktop but im pretty sure it will tear up some foams....i figured the rubber mrs4 tires would last longer i wasnt really concerned with traction yet....let me know if you can make up a set or any other sugestions you may have... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Sorry they are alot of work to make. I still think foams will do it and make sure You turn the speed way down and then work Your way up.


----------



## losiman2

ok thanks bud what tires do you think i should use the longest wear possible...


----------



## BudBartos

The green dot rear and green dot front.


----------



## losiman2

THANKS BUD.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

The building is empty :thumbsup:  :wave: New Ph number is on the web site.
Can't wait till Oct 6th for the first indoor race !!!!!!!


----------



## TangTester

Bud, I hope you get to work by 10:30 still.......I know traffic will be tough in the mornings!!
Tang


----------



## BudBartos

Yes how true.  It could be You Tang


----------



## BudBartos

I maybe will try the F40 body with the big wing next friday or the M190 or the stock car ?????????


----------



## losiman2

ok for those of you that havent been to the gate yet i ran the brp tonight on the carpet and WOW what a layout its perfict for the brps i was averaging 22 sec laps and if i didnt scrap the wall at all just under 20 sec....track was a little loose at first but it tightened up pretty good...this is gonna be a great race next fri....i can't wait..... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Good deal thanks for the info. Hope I get to work on My car!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud- what tire compound do you recommend for indoors? I asked Tang a while back and he said stone up front and granite on the rear this seemed a little strange to me!


----------



## losiman2

i had blue rear and oarnge fronts and they worked well for me..... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OK I will try to be there around 4:45 to set up My pits


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud- blue rear,orange front-right on gate carpet? What about gearing for that 4 mile track?? (Do you need directions to get around the track,and do they have truck stops some where on the track for snacks or to use restroom while racing???) Is 9/48 gear good for stock motor?? Can I run stock? What tire traction stuff do you use these days? Do they race 4 or 5 Min? Thanks Bud- Dan [email protected]#$


----------



## losiman2

k-5 i used 9/52 on the track last friday and it worked fine motor stayed cool as well you could prob even go up a tooth......and i used blue rear and oarnge fronts little loose at first but then tons of rear traction....i used paragon cause thats what i had but i think everyone will be using niftech tire traction compound.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

So it is Dan!! Thought it was Rafster 

I use orange fronts green dot rears geared 9/48 with Niftech tire sauce!!!!

Are You going to be out Friday or do You work ??


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Probably will be out Friday at this time it does not look like I will be working. Bud,will you have motors etc. for sale there??


----------



## K-5 CAPER

It has been sooooo long since I have been to the Gate,how do I get there via 480???


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 caper >> Yes I will have parts. Get off at rt8 go south You remember the old place turn down the next street the one with bowling alley. It is sort of behind the old place You will see cars parked go in the double doors to the left.


----------



## DAVON

K-5,ITS ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE BOWLING ALLEY.....LOOK FOR THE BINGO AND THE GATE SIGNS...THEY'RE ABOVE THE DOORS... :thumbsup: ...DAVE


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - will you have wide blue rear?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Who is running in the Pro-Stock Points? (remember Pro-Stock is the same as stock only the points are separate)
1. Bud
2. Tang
3. Micro
4. ???

I need to know before the first race....


----------



## BudBartos

I would guess Don S is in for PS.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Who will be at the race Friday Night?

Nate and I are going!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I'll be there and glad to be out again.


----------



## BudBartos

You go Me and Don S. You guys better be ready since I have not been able to work on my stuff at all !!! You have a good chance of Kickin My Butt


----------



## losiman2

ill be there and vaugne is suppose to come but you know how that goes......but ill be there fo sure........ :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

*Who?*

I'm in ! WOO HOO !!! :jest: 

Indeed..


----------



## ghoulardi

*Oh hey Mr. Bud !*

It would be really great if you could bring at least one stock car spoiler Fri. night. Tanx.
And, oh by the way, since you ain't worked on your stuff does that mean I should beat you with my all new, super duper, high tech, fantabulous, "Bud Built" racer?

:dude: 


INDEED...


----------



## BudBartos

Most probably !!!


----------



## DAVON

I WAS THERE TONIGHT AND I'LL BE THERE FRIDAY ALSO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ....AND THAT TRACK IS ALOT OF FUN WITH THE BRPs.....I WAS RUNNING LAPS IN THE 15-16 SECONDS......DAVE


----------



## losiman2

just gotta show me up huh dave LOL.... :tongue: nice lap times...


----------



## ZOOOOM

Bud,
Did you send out my stuff yet??


----------



## BudBartos

Zoom>> Going to now!!!


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> just gotta show me up huh dave LOL.... :tongue: nice lap times...


 SORRY DUDE.... :devil: :devil: :devil: DAVE


----------



## losiman2

THATS NOT RIGHT.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

Will Dave take the top Stock spot this winter - Or will Gary bring his "A" game this series?????? I think it may be Dick's year!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud- Do you have any more Porsche bodies left,if so can you bring me one Friday night?? Thanks-- K-5


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 will have it there!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks Bud- What time are you getting to the gate??


----------



## BudBartos

I will be there about 4:45


----------



## losiman2

hey bud you bringin the grill and sausage  LOL!!!! those will be greatly missed  how we gonna race brps without the lunch break...... :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

hey bud can you bring an extra diff spring vaugne lost his and needs on and i need a new axle for my other brp car if you got some thanks 


Dave


----------



## BudBartos

Got it Sorry no lunch but You can join the BRP eating and racing association by going with us after the race


----------



## losiman2

not this race got to get up at 7am for sons football game....mabey next race sounds fun.......


----------



## losiman2

great racing guys :thumbsup: if i could just keep it on the wheels id be golden :hat:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Good time at the Gate last night- Thanks Bud,Don S. and Tang for your tips all worked well. Looking forward to obtaining my BRP eating and racing association sticker as now I am a proud member of that sacred fraternity!!!


----------



## trashedmaxx

Thanks for the tips last night guys. These BRP cars look like there going to be a blast. Now we can get back to the roots of racing where it came down to driver skill not horsepower. 

Now I just have to find the time to put my new kit together.

I will keep you guys posted on how our BRP clan comes along.


----------



## Micro_Racer

trashedmaxx - enjoy the new BRP SC-18 V2! Take a look at the "Tang's Tips" thread - it's packed with lots of race winning advice!

Fun race last night - My car was out to lunch -- Last years track set up was waaaaay off! 

New track + New carpet = DIFFERENT SET-UP!

This was my A Main set-up:
Silver front springs (soft)
High bite orange front tires - NO Niftech
Green wide rear - very little Niftech
10/48 gearing - motor was cool 

Next race Freddies -- Bud what time does that race start on Sunday??


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points updated on my web site


----------



## losiman2

could you give us a link i can seem to find it


----------



## Micro_Racer

click on Micro_Racer - (next to my dancing guy), then click on Visit Micro_Racer's home page! - that will take you to my web site - click on the BRP logo and then the 2006 - 2007 Indoor points .... let me know if you see it!


----------



## losiman2

got it thanks mike 

dave


----------



## BudBartos

How about a link to freddies?? Micro  


Yes fun night of racing the track is killer!!! But I'm tired  I must be getting older 
2sloww00>> Missed You last night will You make Freddies??

TrashedMAXX >> Good to meet You hope it all goes good in PA as You seen our group has a blast with those BRP cars!!!!!!!!!


----------



## losiman2

nutin like a brp there awsome little cars.............


----------



## Micro_Racer

The link to Freddies:

http://www.freddieshobbies.com/index.asp

I don't see a race start time.....

I emailed Freddie to post times on this thread....


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I think racing starts at Noon and the building opens at 9:00.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Door's open at 8AM racing at Noon.....per Freddie.


----------



## losiman2

anybody know the best way to get there from wadsworth.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

Check out Mapquest:

1:Start out going WEST on COLLEGE ST / CR-97 W / GREENWICH RD toward CR-97 E.<0.1 miles
2:Turn RIGHT onto N PARDEE ST.0.2 miles
3:Turn RIGHT onto W PROSPECT ST.<0.1 miles
4:Turn LEFT onto HIGH ST / OH-94.1.1 miles
5:Merge onto I-76 E.28.8 miles
6:Take the OH-5 N / OH-44 N exit- EXIT 38B- toward RAVENNA.0.2 miles:
7.Merge onto RAVENNA LOUISVILLE RD.0.7 miles
8:Stay STRAIGHT to go onto S PROSPECT ST / CR-74.2.4 miles
9:Turn LEFT onto E RIDDLE AVE.0.2 miles
10:E RIDDLE AVE becomes MILL RD.<0.1 miles
11:End at *100 Romito St*
Ravenna, OH 44266-2880, US *Total Est. Time:* 43 minutes 
*Total Est. Distance:* 34.25 miles

Looks like I-76 is best for you -- for us northern guys we go 80 to 44


----------



## losiman2

thanks agian micro..... :thumbsup:


----------



## 2slow00

Bud I hope to make Freddies. Looks like you guys had fun.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes it was fun the track is great !!! But it was not fun the two days after getting out at 1:15 is too late. I'm too old for that and I know Tang and Gary had to go to work the next day


----------



## TangTester

I had a nice three hour nap before work.

The race ran ok, but they just need to streamline a bit, plus it was the first big friday night of the year.....no more 2 car heats, Just 4 car heats.....if you have 8 cars put them all in one heat. We would run 10 in a heat at the fair grounds and the track was tighter. Under 10 12th scales, one heat. Just doing that would gain you over 2 hours of time. Just my 2 cent worth
Tang


----------



## Robertw321

BudBartos said:


> But it was not fun the two days after getting out at 1:15 is too late.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1667807#post1667807


----------



## BudBartos

Good deal Bob !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Don S

A couple of ideas you might want to think about.
You can cram the heats full and run 3 qualifiers and a main, and get drivers upset.
or
Run small groups of cars (5 or 6) and only 2 qualifiers and a main get done earlier and make more drivers happy.
Just a thought, Don S


----------



## losiman2

will there still be two groups of brps? i think we have more than 10 dont we?


----------



## BudBartos

Losiman>> It all depends on how many show up. We did run a race at classic with 15 cars on the track and it is smaller than the gate. Now that was fun !!!! However the drivers stand was straining


----------



## losiman2

ok thanks bud i just didnt wanna you know wreck pat for ya or anything...LOL :thumbsup: you guys seem to have fun at that without us rooks in the way....


----------



## BudBartos

It's all about the FUN !!!

Who is going to freddies this Sunday??


----------



## losiman2

im gonna try and make it to freddies if i can find it ill be there....


----------



## Robertw321

Don and I should be there.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Nate and I are going....


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I'll be there so save me a place in the pits.


----------



## marlborochippy

i am gonna be there how can I not. I am right down the street.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K-5 is looking forward to see Freddy!!


----------



## BudBartos

We Bud ,Don and Gary will be there around 10:30 save a BRP zone :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddie said he would save us some spots....the track accourding to Freddie:
The run line is 132 feet its 71 feet long by 28 wide ? its a big oval  

this should be fun!


----------



## ghoulardi

*Da fredmeister's*

I'm in. I'll prolly be there fairly early, wanna stop by the camper and do a few things. How many pit spots do you want saved?


Ross


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro, That is an oval not a road coarse?


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 caper >> Guess We run on oval but it may be a road course depending on traffic :devil:  :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

News flash I may have a nice new painted body !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> Micro, That is an oval not a road coarse?


Yes Freddie's is an oval...


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> News flash I may have a nice new painted body !!!


Let me guesss.....green?


----------



## BudBartos

Maybe Maybe not You will have to wait and see !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## losiman2

hey guys any setup advice for indoor oval at freddies i checked it out today so i know where its at for the morn c yall there.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Had 2 heats at Freddies and a nice orderly run race. CONGRATES to SPORTY in his main win over Bud by a lap. His goal for this has been met. See you all Saturday at Classic.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - Points Question:
After further review of the A main. Gary had a 2.27 lap --if you subtract a lap, him and Bob have the same laps (56).....who should get the points? Bob did not have any "short" laps....Sorry Gary, just want to make sure I am fair.....


----------



## TangTester

Thanks Don,

I have never beaten Bud on in an oval race ( the mini t race doesn't count) That was my goal for the season to beat him on an oval and I got the job done. I do want to thank the guys in the main they were very good to me and gave me room to pass.

Also today had the very first motor claimed in BRP history. In my second run I turn the fastest laps of the day 4.9s K-5 casper claimed my motor. I then got one off the shelf. My car was just hooked up, the best car I have every had on an oval. 

I hope my car works as good at classic. I have never had to much sucess there
Tang


----------



## losiman2

that was a blast today guys....GREAT JOB TANG :thumbsup: !!!! awsome run i was glad to be there to watch it....thanks for the setup help bud and the rest of the guys...Have any of you guys herd the talk about there might not be racing at hobbytown next summer  ....what are we gonna do if we cant go there....


----------



## Micro_Racer

Great Racing at Freddies...I think Tang is starting to like ovals! Can he do it at Classic's? Tun in next week to find out!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes congrats to Tang !!!! That was a fun race. 

And don't forget how fast Don S was that one heat :devil: 


Micro >> I don't know who was ahead on the track Gary or Bob ?? They will have to say.

Don >> Tang was ahead by several feet but go the last lap.
I guess I will have to work on my stuff this week :roll:


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Micro >> I don't know who was ahead on the track Gary or Bob ?? They will have to say.


OK Gary and Bob -- I will put it in your hands -- let me know who was ahead, and I will update the points.


----------



## TangTester

Hey mirco,

What was the finish time 5:__ __ who ever has the lower time should have the spot. As long as the short lap was not the last one.

Tang


----------



## Micro_Racer

this is what it would be:
Gary = 56 5:01.22
Bob = 56 5:03.04

BUT would you still need to add the 2.27 to Gary's lap?

I will do the points with Gary finishing 1st -- Bob if you want to review - please go threw Bud.


----------



## TangTester

Mirco,

If you drop the 2.27 lap, it still gives Gary the same laps as Bob, But the finish time is less, so Gary was ahead of Bob by 2 seconds. So Gary gets first.

It is kinda like the problem they had with the Busch race on Friday night............I think Gary pitting for a gas and go. LOL
Tang


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK - points are updated on my web site...

WOW K-5 got the smack down from 1st to 3rd....another oval victim!


----------



## Robertw321

Micro_Racer said:


> this is what it would be:
> Gary = 56 5:01.22
> Bob = 56 5:03.04
> 
> BUT would you still need to add the 2.27 to Gary's lap?
> 
> I will do the points with Gary finishing 1st -- Bob if you want to review - please go threw Bud.


Doesn't really matter to me, I'm not running the series. Let it stand as is. I don't really care where I finish as long as the car runs well and I have fun I'm happy. Nothing can help my driving. :jest:


----------



## BudBartos

Yes but K-5 caper loves Classic!!!!


----------



## losiman2

ok guys i had 9/48 gearing and my car seemed slow at freddies but the motor was new at the last race only ran the main at the gate on it...i had an ok line i think at freddies but i was getting smoked in the straights am i missing something...or should i have used diff gears if so what gearing should i have used i ran consistant 6.5 sec laps most of the time which i was happy with the consistancy but seemed like i could have been faster?

Tang you think you could do a tangs tips on gearing for us rooks...thanks guys 

Dave...


----------



## BudBartos

At Freddies it seems like the corner speed is a very important thing. The faster You can get thru the corner the faster You will come off and then will be faster at the end of the straight. Dan K is having the same trouble. Looked like You need to free the car up some in the turns not run them flat punched. I think some are running the front end too stiff and using more tire stuff may want to go the other way.

Tang???? After all You beat Me !!!!


----------



## losiman2

i did have stiff springs up front but when i started with soft springs i couldnt drive it. but that was also when i had the rear stiff...so did i have the right gearing? if so why was i getting smoked in the straights...thanks for the help...


----------



## TangTester

Check out my tips


----------



## losiman2

awsome thanks tang....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Hey guys, I need some help-what to use and where to find stuff to polish my kingpins?In the past I used Flitz to polish my 12th scale rig,but I do not remember where I found that at.I also need to locate a slot car shop to obtain 10,11,and 12 tooth pinion gears-my K-5 motorsports racing compound is located in North Royalton,so if anyone knows a slot car joint in the area that I can find this stuff it would be much appreciated.If K-5 has to run 9 tooth at Classic he is really going to hate ovals!!!! THANKS


----------



## Robertw321

K-5

Use of 11 and 12 tooth 48 pitch pinions is rather uncommon it the slot car world. Most shops don't carry them and I've only found one on-line place to buy them. I have one I'll give you Saturday.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks Bob!!


----------



## ghoulardi

*HT parkin lot*

It seems I started a rumor that there would be no HT parkin lot next summer. First of all, its not up to me!!! 
It seemed like the ppl were talkin like it was a done deal. I merely stated that they shouldnt count on it since a number of the track crew that was there week in and week out, gettin there 1st and leavin' last, and most of all, gettin old, prolly wouldn't be there next yr. Sort of a hint that they need to recruit new ppl. I think most of em still believe in the track fairy. No, not that one guy who always dresses funny, the one who sets up and takes down the track!


----------



## midget_man1387

Hey everyone, remember me? little ole' Brian? Well I'm not at home now, I'm at the University of Akron(and loving it). I didn't bring any r/c's with me and I've gotten a crazy itch to drive them!! I'd like to head out to the Gate a few times this winter, and focus on just one car. I figure I should drive my BRP since it requires the least amount of maintenance, it's the one I'm most competetive in, and most importantly, it's the one I had the most fun in!!

However, it's going to need a sprucing up of sorts. I know I'm going to need a new body. What bodies are you guys running these days? I also figure I probably ought to get an extra set of batteries and probably a new motor. Anything else you guys recommend I get for the new year?

I doubt I'll be racing until December anyway but I'd still like to know what lies ahead.

thanks and I can't wait to be back out there!
~Brian G.


----------



## losiman2

at the gate you can run any brp bodies you want but the wedge most run stock car or sal7 or the vets get some blue rears and purple rears and oarnge fronts and a couple motors bud has 1400 mha packs for $20 we use those....most of us...


----------



## BudBartos

Brian good to hear from You. You can go with the same setup as last year. They rebuilt the track and it is nice. :wave:


----------



## midget_man1387

awesome, I doubt I'll need new tires. Would you recommend rebuilding the diff and maybe getting new kingpins/springs? What about the rear damper?


----------



## BudBartos

I would just clean it up and re lube.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> clean it and re lube.


ha haaaa you said re lube .. :lol:


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> I would just clean it up and re lube.


 
Do you aleast get tape with the lube?


----------



## BudBartos

No You got the Tape :devil:


----------



## losiman2

bud i need a 52 tooth spur and some of that black bushing lube if ya got some could you please bring it to classic....thanks bud...did you get my pm....

ok guys i polished everything and everything is super smooth i tore it down to the chassis and did a complete rebuild so you guys pay attention to my car and tell me what else needs to be tweaked thanks for all the help guys.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Will have it there bring Your car over and I will check it out before We hit the track.


----------



## losiman2

cool thanks bud...... :thumbsup:


----------



## midget_man1387

anyone know what days we race at the gate(Not for points)?


----------



## losiman2

every friday night and some guys are willing to go on sundays just ask on here and if you can get at least 3 to go sunday you'll have a class but most go on fri...


----------



## BudBartos

Tang>> If You see this You had better be burning the midnight oil working on your car!! I finally Got to work on My stuff so watch out  


See Ya all Sat night :wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tang- Sounds like Bud wrenched on his mcgillicutty maybe you would like to join me with my new hobby-NEEDLE POINT!!!!!!!!! Whhhhhaaaaa Bud worked on his car-Whhaaaa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

After finding out that Bud worked on his car the latest line out of Vegas is Bud 2-1 Tang 8-1. Oh yeah K-5 94-1,but maybe he can knit you a real nice sweater!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Any chance of talking to Walt about changing Classic from an oval to a figure 8??


----------



## DAVON

Hey Guys,so When Is A Good Time To Show Up????? What Time Are You Guys Going????......Hey Bud, Can You Bring A Bumper For The Losi Jrx-s For Me.....pleeeeeease.....DAVE


----------



## midget_man1387

Classic is only 10 minutes from me so I will be there to enjoy the next race after tomorrow. Tomorrow I'll be at the U of A football game or else I'd be there!

Looking forward to this winter =)


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Dave- A good time to show up is Wednesday for Saturdays race- but most get there around 4 PM Saturday


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Rafster called-Can anyone pick him up at the Akron-Canton airport at 10 thirty eastern time?????????? He promises a lot of good crazy tech tips for the BRP cars !!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

My lapper is down so is my dyno-not sure who to date Sat. night on sweetest day my sister or a goat!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Stop the madness -- K-5 needs help -- looks like he is trying to inflate his post score! Up to 27 ---

See you at Classics!

What time does racing start at Classics? His web site is no loner up...

http://www.classichobbiesraceway.com/

Hope he is still open!


----------



## losiman2

hey davon you need another bumper for that jrx :tongue: I TOLD YA SO LOLOL
anyway ill be a classic around 3:30 4 or so......


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> hey davon you need another bumper for that jrx :tongue: I TOLD YA SO LOLOL
> anyway ill be a classic around 3:30 4 or so......


 I NEED THE BUMPER FOR MY OTHER JRX-S.....YOUR OLD ONE IS FINE AND VERY FAST....AND IN ONE PEICE.....SO FAR....I'LL BE AT RACE AROUND 4:ISH...DAVE


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun night racing! 

WOW Don S. was FAST! 

K-5 - where did you go?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K-5 was installing new electronics and searching online for some gears so his car is fast and does not drive itself anymore!!


----------



## DAVON

WHAT A GREAT NIGHT!!!!!!! THE MOST FUN IN R/C RACING AS USUAL.....I LOVED THE TRACK..I JUST NEED TO FIND A LITTLE MORE SPEED AND THE ANWSER IS NOT A 14/45 COMBO...THAT JUST BURNS UP THE MOTOR....CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT RACE.....SEE YOU LATER...DAVE......OH YEAH...GREAT RACE DON D.,BUT I'LL GET YOU NEXT TIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

You can try,but there are no guarantees in life. See you at Hobby Town on the 3rd.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes it was fun !! Sorry for my trans batts going dead and beeping the whole main, 10 more seconds and they would have been done.

The stock car bodies looked great and handled as good a the wedge did last year.
Tang>> You love that oval don't You :jest:


----------



## losiman2

yes it was a great race and i had tons o fun but running in the a main made me a little jumpy all i can say is i warned you tang :hat: anyway as usually i learned alot more and thanks agian for all the help guys....


----------



## Micro_Racer

points are updated on my web site.....


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks MICRO !!!


----------



## TangTester

HEY GUYS, 

Very strange race, one thing I follow out was YOU NEED A SPOILER at classic. I try to run with out one it look like I was dirt tracking around.....really hard to drive.

So I ran the dodge body with a spoiler, ran a washer on the front right spring. The car with then hooked up.....Don S and I had an awsome race in the second heat. We ran nose to tail for 4.5 minute. If you drove off line you lost about 5 feet a lap. Some really fun there. I got him with 30 seconds to go, he got off line just a bit.

The main was not good for me. Off the start I fell into second behind Bud, but I knew somthing was not right. The car was a little off, and at classic, that is big. I fell back from Bud, and Don S came up. I gave him the line and he finished second.....but really catching Bud. He had some good speed in the car. The Gary caught and passed me....that when I knew I was in trouble. I finshed 4th which for a slow as the car was, it wasnt that bad. 
I think my battery pack was going bad, it had a good year on it. So not to worried about it. Picked up a new pack for the next race.

So my new goal for the rest of the year......have a good run at classic.
bye for now
Tang


----------



## trashedmaxx

How big is the classic track?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

About 190ft centerline banked carpeted oval.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Sorry i missed you guys at classic-sounds like everyone had a good time. What was the gear ratio of choice there??


----------



## BudBartos

I ran 12/45


----------



## Micro_Racer

I ran 11/45


----------



## TangTester

12/45


----------



## BudBartos

I know one that tryed 14/45 with hot results


----------



## BudBartos

Just remember don't try this gearing on the other tracks the banking makes a big differance on total speed. We were FAST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I got an e-mail from a guy in Virginia who is selling pinion gears on e-bay and the only way he can hook me up with 10,11,and 12 tooth gears is in bulk.He is talking about 10 ten tooth,10 11 tooth and 100(yes 100)12 tooth for a grand total of $120.Seems kind of steep when I just need 3 gears.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Does 12/45 run pretty warm at classic??


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> I know one that tryed 14/45 with hot results


 It wasn't that Hot.. :freak: :tongue: :freak: ... K-5....LOSIMAN2 FOUND SOME PINIONS(10,11,12 AND MAYBE A 13 TOOTH)FOR SALE AND HE'S STILL LOOKING.....GET IN TOUCH WITH HIM AND HE MIGHT HOOK YOU UP :thumbsup:.....DAVE


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I have located someone from Illinois on E-bay,but would certainly rather deal with someone locally.Losiman can you let me know what the status of your search is??By the way what is your identity Losiman?? Thanks Dave!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

There is a slot shop in Eastlake called Shifters. 440-269-1403 Try in the evenings.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I guess they do not start there week until Wednesday at 6 PM tried calling them yesterday.Closed Monday and Tuesdays will check it out-THANKS Don!!!! I think I once had an easier time finding a needle in a haystack!!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Have they changed the track layout at the Gate for the Halloween classic yet,if so anybody see it yet???


----------



## BudBartos

I'm sure they will will see it Sat.


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> Have they changed the track layout at the Gate for the Halloween classic yet,if so anybody see it yet???


 they're setting it up this week....it'll be ready by friday


----------



## BudBartos

DAVON >> Good luck at the race We will stop in on sat.:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> DAVON >> Good luck at the race We will stop in on sat.:thumbsup:


 THANKS...I'M GONNA NEED IT....TO BAD THEY DON'T HAVE THE BRPs RUNNING THAT WOULD BE FUUUUUUUUUUN!!!!!!!!!! DAVE


----------



## BudBartos

We ran them several years ago but 3 days was a long weekend.


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> We ran them several years ago but 3 days was a long weekend.


 I HEAR YOU.....IT SURE IS ALONG TIME TO JUST SIT AROUND....BUT IF I DIDN'T DO IT I WOULD REGRET IT LATER....SEE YOU SATURDAY.......DAVE


----------



## Micro_Racer

Who is interested in going to the Indiana Race? Looks like he may change the rules to match our series rules.....sounds like fun!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I am always up for a road trip if I don't have drive all the way there.


----------



## marlborochippy

I'd be up if i could drive a brp with a dang.


----------



## Micro_Racer

It's about a 5 hour drive......
who would go?

Don D
Micro_Racer


----------



## legendno6

Sorry I've missed the season so far  Got the car ready, new transponder, and no place to go...

Kid has hockey 4-5 times a week...practice and games at 7am sometimes . I'll be out as soon as I can get a break!

See everyone soon (I hope)


----------



## BudBartos

We were talking about it today will have to discuss it more at the next race.

Don't forget the next points race is Nov 3 at HT at the gate. The new track layout is pretty nice but I think it will be hard to beat that last one. The bite should be way up so make sure You use that lighter fluid and clean those tires!!

David hope to See you soon !!!


----------



## DAVON

If Anybody Is Interested,i Picked Up A Few Bottles Of Niftech Traction Compound At The Gate This Weekend And It Up For Sale To Anybody Who Needs Or Wants It.......Dave


----------



## BudBartos

Dave >> I know Gary Chapin was looking for some!!! How did You do ? Was it more fun than running Your BRP?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

What does the new Gate layout look like??


----------



## BudBartos

It is OK !! I wonder if the carpet survived the weekend. I was there Sat afternoon and it was pretty black and getting bumpy in spots.K5 >> You coming this Friday??


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I will be there


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Dave >> I know Gary Chapin was looking for some!!! How did You do ? Was it more fun than running Your BRP?


HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> What does the new Gate layout look like??


 K-5,ITS BIG....LONG STRAIGHT,BIG SWEEPING TURNS....IT USES THE WHOLE CARPET


----------



## losiman2

i know a few of you guys use to race mini coopers does anywhere around here still race them.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

losiman2 said:


> i know a few of you guys use to race mini coopers does anywhere around here still race them.....


the only place that raced them was the Hobbytown guys....you may want to post on that thread. I am sure a few of them still have the mini's. The class died because the cars went from stock to out of contral. I was going to buy one and race, but with no real rules, it was cheaper to buy and run a 1/12th scale car.


----------



## losiman2

ok thanks micro...


----------



## BudBartos

I still have that 1/12th!! It will be going on e bay soon.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - are you going to have a "car of tomorrow" body for next year?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes of course it will look like a Jetsons car !!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

*Jetson's?*



BudBartos said:


> Yes of course it will look like a Jetsons car !!!!!


 Ahhhh, but will it have a hple hole???


Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos

Yes they invented it.

I will have BRP T shirts and sweat shirts at the race friday!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Yes they invented it.
> 
> I will have BRP T shirts and sweat shirts at the race friday!!!


Save me a sweat shirt! I will not be at the race Friday....


----------



## losiman2

how much are the shirts bud and they arn't green  are they


----------



## BudBartos

Yes T shirts are green sweats are gray. I think shirts will be $10.00 sweats I have to fig out.


----------



## TangTester

BUD,


What sizes?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

What gear ratio to run at the gate tommorow??????????


----------



## DAVON

K-5,its A Big Track...a Very Long Straight....48/9 Or 52/9.....what Do The Experts Think???????? Also K-5,i Found The 07 Jack Daniels Decals At Scaledecals.com.....1/24 Scale....DAVE


----------



## BudBartos

I'm going with 9/48 and see what it does.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks Dave,Thanks Bud. I was considering 10/48,probably too much for that track??


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> Thanks Dave,Thanks Bud. I was considering 10/48,probably too much for that track??


 K-5,GO WITH A 45/14......ITS THE HOT SET-UP....LOL


----------



## marlborochippy

dave no gearing advice again
:jest:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Dave I would go with that 14/45 but I do not have a fire extinguisher in my pit box!!!


----------



## DAVON

HEY BUD,IF YOU GOT ONE BIG ENOUGH I WANT A T-SHIRT....EVEN IF THEY ARE GREEN.....DAVE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

hey guys just for the record i told davon  DONT DO IT  and he did it anyway i called the motor burning before it even hit the track...after all if its one thing im good at its frying motors :hat:


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> hey guys just for the record i told davon  DONT DO IT  and he did it anyway i called the motor burning before it even hit the track...after all if its one thing im good at its frying motors :hat:


 IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT I'M TOLD...HAVEN'T YOU HEARD...I'M THE NEW BAD BOY OF R/C RACING....EVER SINCE LAST WEEKEND....SO WATCH OUT :devil: :dude: :devil:


----------



## losiman2

RIIIIIIIIGHT !!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## vn1500

DAVON said:


> IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT I'M TOLD...HAVEN'T YOU HEARD...I'M THE NEW BAD BOY OF R/C RACING....EVER SINCE LAST WEEKEND....SO WATCH OUT :devil: :dude: :devil:



LOL LOL LOL LOL you wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Guys the T shirts will be $10.00 Sweats are $15.00 this is a one time only offer.
I will also have some of my old motors and batts at the track for sale.


----------



## losiman2

what time is everyone showing up today....


----------



## BudBartos

I will be there by 5:00.


----------



## Micro_Racer

If you are in need of a big top tent - the BRP XXL Sweat shirt is for you!


----------



## BudBartos

FUNNY !!!!!!!!!!!!! but they are BIG


----------



## losiman2

thats good so am i..... :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

GREAT NIGHT OF RACING :thumbsup: ...THERE WAS A RACE GOING ON AT EVERY TURN:thumbsup: AND THANKS TO BUD FOR THE SHIRTS TO KEEP US WARM AND TOASTY...WE NEEDED IT FRIDAY :tongue: I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT TRIP TO CLASSIC..I LOVE THAT TRACK.. :thumbsup: ...DAVE


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yes fun night of racing enjoyed racing door handle to door handle with Dave Lazor!!!


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> Yes fun night of racing enjoyed racing door handle to door handle with Dave Lazor!!!


 HOW ABOUT HOOD TO CHASSIS....AT LEAST FOR A FEW TURNS....ITS A GREAT WAY TO SAVE THE BATTERY :tongue: :tongue: DAVE


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Ya I am not sure but I think your car got my car pregnant in that heat race which would explain why my car was a little slow in the main and also was craving pickles and ice cream


----------



## K-5 CAPER

By the way Dave, the next time you park your car on my hood Im going to charge you 5 bucks for parking!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

SO - who took the top stock spot?


----------



## ghoulardi

*top stock*



Micro_Racer said:


> SO - who took the top stock spot?


 ME!:dude:


----------



## BudBartos

Indeed A main winner !! :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottH

did anybody take any picture of the event??


----------



## BudBartos

NO but next time We race at Classic I will. The stockers look great, even mine  Buy the Way don't forget the next race is at Classic on Nov. 18th!!
I love OVAL :wave:


----------



## losiman2

hey bud i have a very nice digital slr camera and would be more than happy to get some pics for whoever wants them...i can even give some to micro if he would like to update his site with some indoor pics...just let me know guys...


----------



## losiman2

bud did you get the race results to micro so he can update points.....


----------



## BudBartos

I put them in the mail Sat. So He will have soon.


----------



## Micro_Racer

as soon as i get'em i will post them!


----------



## losiman2

thanks micro how bout some pics you interested in some indoor shots for the website...lmk...


----------



## Micro_Racer

sure email them to [email protected]


----------



## losiman2

i'll get some at the next race...havent got em yet.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like there will be a few BRP racers going to the HT race this friday. I may go out to help with setups but not race.


----------



## ScottH

Hey Bud,

E-mail me a copy of that $30 setup .


----------



## BudBartos

It has to be by My hands only :roll:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Are we going to the Indiana race?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site....it looks like it was a very close race! 4 people on the same lap! If Bill was in the A Main he would have been 5th!


----------



## TangTester

Hey Mirco,


I should 98 points for the last race? Thanks


----------



## Micro_Racer

Tang - I deleted a point because you and ghoulardi finished on the same lap, and you let Bud beat you by 3....

-Indeed

I will make the correction next time the points are updated


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I am thinking of going racing Friday night. Who else is planning on being there? I don,t what to race my self.It is rather boring. BRPs rule!!!


----------



## Don S

I'm planning on going Friday night. Trying to drag Rich **** out, told him there's alot of fast cars to race with.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes Don but You will win !! Any luck on the 100wt shock oil?

I will be there but not going to race, I don't think so at least.


----------



## BudBartos

Tang are going out??

Any hot tips for us


----------



## BudBartos

I got more gear pullers in if anyone needs one.


----------



## kmberie

Which puller are you selling?

Kevin


----------



## TangTester

Am I going Friday night? Not sure


----------



## BudBartos

I have the Champion ones they are $10.00.


----------



## BudBartos

I will also have shirts tonight and yes theo I will have yours.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

How did things go at the gate Friday night? Would of liked to done some test and tune,too much O.T. at work made K-5 both sleepy and dopey!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Believe it or not I am looking forward to hitting the HIGH banks Saturday night!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I tested out the my new Spektrum DSM system with the Micro RX -- very nice! Tang and I had some fun before the race "mix'n it up on the track"

Tang how did you finish - did you get 23 laps?

-- Word is you need to get to Classics early - pit space may be at a premium... they are having the "stock motor shoot out" may be a long night.


----------



## TangTester

just missed 23......how problems in the 3rd and main.......pull off the track


----------



## ghoulardi

*Gearing*

Hey Dave! I found a 17 tooth pinion. Wanna try it? :jest:


----------



## BudBartos

Don S wins A Main.


----------



## BudBartos

OK I just talked to Walt at Classic. He said it will be no problem with the big stock race He fig maybe 30 for it.

Howevre they now start racing at 5:00 so make sure your there by at least 4:00 to get signed in and all.
We will be there about 3:00


----------



## DAVON

I'll Be There Ready To Race....no Ross I Think 17 Is Just A Little Bit To Big...just A Little :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: DAVE


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BUD-do you run the rear pod stiffer at Classic or the same as anywhere else???


----------



## BudBartos

Soft same as all tracks. You going Sat ?????


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Affirmative K-5 loves the high banks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget they start at 5:00 now so get there early.


----------



## BudBartos

I will have some 100 weight shock oil and VOODO drops at the race Sat for those that need some.

Hope We have a good turnout I want all those 1/10th guys to see how much fun and how fast our BRP cars are :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K-5 is in dont know about the fast-who else is planning on hitting the high banks????


----------



## BudBartos

Myself, Don S, Tang and Gary C will be there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robertw321

Don and I should be there.


----------



## BudBartos

Cool We should have about 12 to 15


----------



## ghoulardi

Can't make it. Gotta do funeral duty.


----------



## DAVON

I'm In :thumbsup: :thumbsup:......BUD, COULD YOU BRING ME A T-BIRD BODY AND A SPOILER.. :wave: ..THANKS DAVE


----------



## Donald Deutsch

You know I'll be there. Don S. and Sporty I have your stuff and will have it with me Sat.


----------



## Micro_Racer

See you all at Classics!


----------



## Bill Weaver

Ill be there! Ya think Walt would mind a small tv for the game???


----------



## TangTester

Bill, The tv may not work most radios will knock the signal.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

How about all radios off till the game is over?????????? Thats probably a NO huh??


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Will we see 2slow sat??


----------



## BudBartos

Hope so !!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

I have Voodo drops, 100 weight shock oil and gear pullers.

See Ya all Sat. :wave:


----------



## losiman2

oh sure NOW you get vodoo drops...lol... ill see everyone sat...


----------



## TangTester

Yep, I hope 2slow00 is doing well, the races are not the same without him. I don't have anyone to aim at on the racetrack.

Tang


----------



## Robertw321

Bud

Please remember to bring my top plate and four new steering blocks.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

O.K. I hope this isnt too stupid of a question but do I need to do somthing unusual with the rear pod to fit this 12 tooth pinion already on the motor in my car????


----------



## K-5 CAPER

oh i see some dissasembly required. Probably a tech tip for Tangs column


----------



## BudBartos

Bob >> OK got it

K5caper>> You have to open up the back portion of the pod do it behind the screw slots and make the hole large enough for the pinion to go thru or borrow Tangs NASA gear press.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud-I took out the screws on the non gear side of the pod-flipped it out of the way and was able to get C clamp around it then with motor sitting in place.Do you see the same situation with ten and eleven tooth also?? Thanks for getting back to me!!That Tang has all the high tech stuff,I still think he brings the laptop to races for porn though!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

10 You can get in 11 has to be opened up.


----------



## Robertw321

A simple C clamp works without removing anything. Install motor press on pinon. Show you Saturday.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes crank it down real tight so they don't fall off :devil: That shaft won't bend  

High quality Chinese steel.


----------



## DAVON

Hey Bud,can You Bring A T-bird Body And Spoiler For Me Today.....dave


----------



## losiman2

great racing tonight guys i had a blast and i didn't even smoke a motor WOW!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Good night for me - 


I beat Tang!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site.


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 where were you?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes good time at Classic 16 total BRP racers New record for this indoor season.

Tang still haates oval  
Good to see You 2slow00 :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Guys don't forget the indoor champs are this week Wed till Sunday at the Holiday inn on rockside road. I will be there and have a table in the hall selling all the wonderful  BRP products. 

Stop on down and hang out for awhile!! I will lalso have BRP 1/18th cars and parts there. :wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K-5 worked Friday night till 7:30 AM Saturday,slept for 3 and a half hours,got up feeling like poop.Really was looking forward to see what is like running 12/45 on the high banks!!I also was going to debut a new body(not yellow).Good to hear the turn out was good!Micro congrats on beating the Tangster,but knowing the good proffesor he is going to be working O.T. on his ride and will be a force when we go to the Gate 12/1.Looking forward to that race and also scheduled the following two sundays off to go racing Sunday A.M. at the gate and Freddies!>>>>>>>>> Bud need to order the following parts from you-rear pod plates>rear bushings and bushing oil>new rear axle>with axle spacers like yours>diff balls>orange front springs>shims for front springs.(I have been studying Tangs tips).Let me know if you need my k5 motorsports address.Bud how many laps did you turn at classic? Do they run 4 or 5 minutes??Thanks K-5


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud how many laps did you turn at classic? Do they run 4 or 5 minutes??Thanks K-5


K-5 - Bud ran 53 laps, I ran 51. We run 5 minutes....

Yes I am sure Tang is hard at work getting his car ready for Freedies.... He sure looks fast in the pits with his digital tweak board, and cold motor contraption!  

BUT - I have a few new idea's for the flat oval and hope to give him a run for his money!

....I still have to work on my road program to beat the 5 time champ!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Cold motor contraption,was Tang pitting outside in the parking lot????????If he was that probably cut down on the pit area sarcasm.LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Next race is 12/1 at the gate,no???


----------



## ScottH

Hey Micro, what is your website? I checked your homepage but it has not been updated since 7-2004.


----------



## Micro_Racer

ScottH said:


> Hey Micro, what is your website? I checked your homepage but it has not been updated since 7-2004.


Yes my home page has not been updated in a long time! I only update the points  ...


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks for the points update Micro.


----------



## TangTester

....I still have to work on my road program to beat the 5 time champ!!

Try nine time BRP champion!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

sorry *9* time champ....  


Tang is the MAN!


----------



## BudBartos

See Ya all at the champs :wave:


----------



## trashedmaxx

Bud, are you going to have V2 parts at the champs or just 10th scale stuff?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud- Did you get my order on the previous page?


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 caper>> Got it I will be at champs and have it there. $40.00 total with other stuff from before.


----------



## DWBryan

The Champs... Indi or ?


----------



## TangTester

US Indoor Championships here in cleveland


----------



## DWBryan

Ahhh, ok a bit of a drive but... maybe a road trip is just what I need.
When is it and is it Oval or ?
The last time I came over to OH the trip over was around 4hrs and took over 12 to get back home.. ( bad snow storm ) But I had a real good time.


----------



## BudBartos

The champs is the oldest RC race in the country this is the 27th year. There are 480 enties all the best in the world except Me I'm not racing  

It is road course TC and 1/12th


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud>>>>>>>>>>>>I SURE WOULD LIKE TO SEE YOU GO 1 MORE TIME AT THE >>A>> MAIN AT THE CHAMPS!!!!!!!!1111111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DWBryan

Ohh ok, I thought it was a 18th scale stock pancar.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Happy T-day Everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

GOBBLE GOBBEL!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Well make up your mind, I'll take a leg and some cranberry sauce.


----------



## TangTester

Hey Guys,

Down here at the champs, Buds is running a special on BRP car. $90.00 for the car, ball diff, body, and batteries. He is also got deals on the rest of the BRP products.

So come get your Christmas shopping deal early.

Tang


----------



## okracer

man 90 bucks is a steal


----------



## okracer

so anyone know how they are going last year there was a website where you could go and check it out do they have it this year


----------



## Micro_Racer

Check out this web site - live scoring

http://liverc.rccars.com/#


----------



## BudBartos

You can check Me out sitting at the booth!!!http://www.rc50.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=34&pos=15


----------



## Micro_Racer

WOW - you look like you are having the time of your life!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Looks like a long line including Jeff Dayger and Wayne Sr to get the former WORLD CHAMPS autograph!!!???????????!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

if you are interested in running in a fun 1/10 oval class...check this thread out:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=1727294#post1727294


----------



## BudBartos

Yes they were lined up for hours. But My marker ran out of ink so I just sat there and read a Mag!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro sell it and get two more BRP cars :devil:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will always run BRP.....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud,rumor has it that Lavacott,Claussen,Johnson,Tyree Phillips,and Bruce Shaffstall were getting $10.00 a piece for autographs/what was your take??? The IRS doesnt need to know!!


----------



## okracer

i think bud should start autographing the kit boxes he sells i have a brand new jomac 1/12 scale that ralph burch jr signed now i might have to buy one and put it up if ya did that lol


----------



## BudBartos

I got nothing !!!!

Thanks to all that helped Me out at the champs and stopped out to say Hi :thumbsup: 


NEXT FRIDAY I can't wait points race at HT at the gate


----------



## TSBPinball

HUGE SALE!!!Everything Must Go 
2-CRC T-fource with JR Z3550 Servos $125 ea.,2 Novak GTX ESC's $85 ea.,JR RS310 recevers $40 ea.,Integy auto tire lathe w/ 1/12 arbor & Hudy carbide bit $125,Integy setup board $15,Integy 12v powerstrip $15,Bulldog 30A 12v power supply $100,Turbo 35 GFX charger $290,JR Z1 radio w/drop handel $200,Integy brush cutter w/ slave motor $30,Cobra motor lathe w/diamond bit $100, Trinity motor dyno $65. Plus many many parts and tires for 1/12 scale. PM me, I can come to the gate Friday Night. Geoff


----------



## BudBartos

Who would this be?? BRP sales can sell it on ebay :thumbsup: I will have BRP racer kits at the HT race Friday !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - is Don bringing Pizza?


----------



## BudBartos

No He has to work in Medina.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud-Is it possible for a Novak xxl receiver to have enough going on with it to where it is only Futaba,or only Airtronics or only K.O. compatible??????? Thanks K-5 --Are you expecting a good turn-out Friday? (k-5 is in!!)


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud-Is it possible for a Novak xxl receiver to have enough going on with it to where it is only Futaba,or only Airtronics or only K.O. compatible??????? Thanks K-5 --Are you expecting a good turn-out Friday? (k-5 is in!!)


Yes - a futaba will not work with airtronics ... I tried!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will have 12 motors for sale at the HT race. All are used and have:
1. fresh cut comm
2. Gold dust brushes
3. XP zapped magnets
4. Dyno numbers

They will rang from $3-$10 based on Dyno numbers. Some will be great practice motors a few would make good "race" motors. First come first serve!


----------



## BudBartos

K5>> You have to change the wires but I don't remember which I think it is signal and negative. I can look at it Friday. It sounds like there will be a record BRP turnou Friday!! Unless We get iced in :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

They will rang from $3-$10 based on Dyno numbers. Some will be great practice motors a few would make good "race" motors. First come first serve!

Or You can claim mine for $20.00


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> They will rang from $3-$10 based on Dyno numbers. Some will be great practice motors a few would make good "race" motors. First come first serve!
> 
> Or You can claim mine for $20.00


 But then he'll just claim yours back!!!:jest:


----------



## losiman2

hey guys anyone happen to have a micro servo that will fit an rc18b i think its actually a sub micro...anyway anyone have one they would like to sell i am in need of one thanks......ill be there at the gate......


----------



## BudBartos

See Ya All tonight. Hold onto Your hat


----------



## Micro_Racer

Fun night of RACING! We had 18 BRP's....nice size field! Sorry David for going a little wide!

Bud tested his new "mid motor" design. His car looked smooth and fast. He also had some 1500's - How were they?

The stock class has some of the closest racing yet!
A Main:
1. *Dan Korff - 20 laps - 6:07.499*
2. Dave Lazor - 20 laps - 6:13.798
3. Ross Jaenke - 20 laps - 6:14.607

B Main:
1. Bill Weaver - 18 laps - 6:01.579
2. *Rich **** - 18 laps - 6:05.865*
3. *Nicole Miller - 18 laps -6:21.761*

* Bold indicates best personal race

Great racing by everyone!!!!!!

Points updated on my site.


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> Sorry David for going a little wide!


A LITTLE WIDE.....NO PROBLEM MIKE....IT WAS JUST GOOD TO HERE BILL LAUGH......IT SURE WAS FUN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:....AND WAY TO GO NICOLE....GOOD RACING.....DAVE


----------



## trashedmaxx

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud tested his new "mid motor" design.



Pictures of this setup? Please?


----------



## BudBartos

It has been locked up in area 51


----------



## BudBartos

Yes nice turnout and good racing fun!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK Bill, David, Bob (and anyone who may be interested) I will have an 1/10th oval car ready for Freddies. see link for the spec truck class:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=165789&page=2&pp=15

If you guys are interested...if we need 4 different tires, we all could pick a tire and by 4 and share!


----------



## BudBartos

I still have a few 1/10th tires. I will bring them.


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget the next points race is at the gate on Dec. 10 it is a Sunday race with NORCAR. Hope to see You there. Racing starts at like 11:30

I plan on being there about 10:30.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud- Can you bring spacers,nuts and bolts to mount a spoiler on my circa 2003 Saleen body from Da track,Sunday???


----------



## DAVON

Anybody Have A 1/10th Oval Roller They Want To Get Rid Of Cheap???? I'm Interested In The Oval Class That People Are Trying To Start.....DAVE


----------



## Micro_Racer

DAVON said:


> Anybody Have A 1/10th Oval Roller They Want To Get Rid Of Cheap???? I'm Interested In The Oval Class That People Are Trying To Start.....DAVE


check out the swap and sell forums -- always a good deal...


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> check out the swap and sell forums -- always a good deal...


MIKE,I DID.....BUT I WOULD LIKE TO DEAL MORE LOCALLY...IF I CAN


----------



## marlborochippy

dave there was one for sale at classic last time we where racing there maybe its still for sale??? In the hobby shop. but a used think it was like 90 for it. just an idea.


----------



## DAVON

marlborochippy said:


> dave there was one for sale at classic last time we where racing there maybe its still for sale??? In the hobby shop. but a used think it was like 90 for it. just an idea.


 THANKS THEO...I REMEMBER IT....I'LL HAVE TO CALL MONDAY


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Hi guys, Just wanted to let you know that I added the BRP cars to my Trophy race on January 14th. 
Last year we had 80 some entries for the race it was a great day of close racing for everyone. I think with the addition of the BRP cars will just make it that much better. 
Spec truck will also be a class as well I know many of you planning on running that. Hope to see you all on the 14th have a good day


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - Jan 14th is a points race at the gate.....could we drop a points race from the schedule? I would like to run in Freddie's trophy race....what do you think?


----------



## losiman2

if we're takin a vote im in micro lets race the freddies race.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DWBryan

Where is Ravenna, how far from Toledo?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I can get to the Toledo show in about 1:40-45 min from here. You can take the turn pike and get off at the Rt. 44 exit and head south easy


----------



## DWBryan

Im in LaGrange IN, I wasnt sure how far a drive it was.. the last race I ran in OH was Acron.. and it was a LONG LONG haul.
Is your track oval?? <---- Best kind


----------



## Micro_Racer

losiman2 said:


> if we're takin a vote im in micro lets race the freddies race.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Vote on the Poll thread -- after the results are in we can make a decision.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Yes its an oval , It you ran at Akron it was at Classic. I am about 15-20 min away from there. I know its a long drive. If you can make it I would be happy to meet you, if not I I understand the long drive thing  Its all good either way


----------



## BudBartos

Got it We will change the gate points race most likely!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

If I read it correctly there is no more racin on Sundays at the gate till the new year. What about points races? Freddy's this Sun?


----------



## DWBryan

Ahhhh ok, COOL.. Oval <--- My favorite ( to old to turn R well )
Well if the weather is 1/2 decent and I can get away and still have a job I'll have to get there at least once this winter and have some fun... Bud and those other GREAT guys from over there have made that LONG haul from there to here so its my turn. 
maybe I can get a couple of locals here to join in and share the trip.
I real happy to see you support the 18th scale racing... I strongly feel they are a wave of things to get more popular as time goes on... and even perhaps be the most stable market.


----------



## BudBartos

No We do have a points race this Sunday at the gate. If Were the only cars there maybe We can run longer heats!!!!


----------



## marlborochippy

10 min heats now bud?


----------



## DAVON

ghoulardi said:


> If I read it correctly there is no more racin on Sundays at the gate till the new year. What about points races? Freddy's this Sun?


 THEY WILL OPEN UP FOR THE BRPs


----------



## DAVON

HEY,ANYBODY OUT THERE STILL GOING TO RUN THE SPEC CLASS???? I'M THINKING OF GOING TO FREDDIES SATURDAY TO GET A BODY AND 4 CELL PACKS......MY CAR IS IN THE MAIL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## marlborochippy

A bunch of people are ready to run the class dave the batteries there going like crazy im picking mine up and some that were pre ordered buy another brp racer. Im brining his to the track. So as i know theres going to be 6 to 7 packs left after thursday.


----------



## losiman2

hey davon you want a real paint job on that new body or you just gona rattle can it....lol :tongue: let me know i got tons of paint....


----------



## BudBartos

Who ordered and payed for bodies last Friday for Me to give to Bill Weaver?

And what were they?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Were we looking to be at the gate at 10:30 sunday?


----------



## chicky03

Micro_Racer said:


> Were we looking to be at the gate at 10:30 sunday?


We are open at 8:00 if that helps.

Paul


----------



## BudBartos

Chris said racing starts at 11:30 correct?


----------



## BudBartos

We just picked up 3 new racers there first names start with C, W, and T Guess whoo!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Weaver

Jason Shuster paid you for 2 dodge stock car bodies


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> We just picked up 3 new racers there first names start with C, W, and T Guess whoo!!!!!!


ZOOOOM, SG1, and his hippy son!


----------



## ghoulardi

*Sunday At The Gate*

Well WOOOO HOOOO!!! :thumbsup: 


Indeed...


----------



## ghoulardi

*Freddies*

Why not just make freddies on the 14th a points race? Just my .02.


Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos

We most likely will.


----------



## BudBartos

Bill OK thanks will have them Sunday.


----------



## chicky03

BudBartos said:


> Chris said racing starts at 11:30 correct?


Yes!!!


----------



## losiman2

are we the only ones at the gate sunday or will there be other classes since they said no more sundays this year......


----------



## losiman2

hey bud could you please bring some stock car spoilers with you sunday.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Got them on the rack !!!! I don't know I'm sure if they have others they will run.


----------



## chicky03

losiman2 said:


> are we the only ones at the gate sunday or will there be other classes since they said no more sundays this year......


It will be open for everyone. If you guys decide you want to do 10 minute heats that is fine. 

Paul


----------



## BudBartos

Is anyone going to go to the HT race tonight???


----------



## Micro_Racer

No - will see everyone on Sunday...


----------



## sg1

Micro,
Our team will be racing with 1 goal.... Stop Tang's win streak!!! At all costs


----------



## BudBartos

Win Streak    Don't forget He is a 9 time BRP champion.

I will not be at the HT race tonight. See You all Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> Micro,
> Our team will be racing with 1 goal.... Stop Tang's win streak!!! At all costs


Wow I hope you can be faster then me, but I hope thats not the only reason you are coming to race.


----------



## Micro_Racer

OH BOY - let's try to keep the cars stock....I have had fun racing Tang - we have been neck in neck on the track.....


----------



## sg1

We're also coming to race because we love BRP cars!! Whooping on Tang is a bonus


----------



## BudBartos

How did the Friday HT race go? Any BRP's?

SG1>> Parts in mail!!


----------



## Robertw321

BudBartos said:


> How did the Friday HT race go? Any BRP's?
> 
> 
> 
> Small turnout
> 
> No
Click to expand...


----------



## BudBartos

Bummer !!! You guys going Sunday?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Good turn out today - 14 BRP's. The racing was close all day. All I need to do is relax -- and not drive into walls!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

A fun day of racing even with a small turnout. 14 or so BRP cars, 3 1/12, and 3 touring. We were done by 3:30 so the Brp eating society had plenty of time to pick a good dining spot.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes it was a good day. Nice to see the factory pro racers enjoying running out BRP cars. 

Guys I forgot to give out the ribbons so see Me next week at Freddies!!!


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> Good turn out today - 14 BRP's. The racing was close all day. All I need to do is relax -- and not drive into walls!


 
Yeah, Mirco had the fast car.....Mine was pretty fast in the main but too many wall also


----------



## chicky03

Hey Guys,

Thanks for coming out and letting us run your cars. It was fun!!.

Paul


----------



## BudBartos

Don't fogrt the last race for the season is this Sunday at Freddies hobbies!!!

Hope to see all there.
2slow00>> You going to come out and hang with us??


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> Don't fogrt the last race for the season is this Sunday at Freddies hobbies!!!
> 
> Hope to see all there.
> 2slow00>> You going to come out and hang with us??


 
Not last race of the season.....last race for this year.......I hope to see 2slow00 also
Tang


----------



## losiman2

hey tang heres a tangs tip for ya dont put your top plate on your rear pod on backwards you car will handle like poopy and here i thought i just sucked..well i do but you know what i mean.... :hat: doooooohhhh


----------



## BudBartos

Tang > You are correct of year!! Unless HT runs on the friday before new years??


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Tang > You are correct of year!! Unless HT runs on the friday before new years??


HOBBYTOWN RUNS ON BOTH FRIDAYS.....THE 22TH & 29TH OF DECEMBER...COME ON OUT AND PLAY :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## Robertw321

BudBartos said:


> Unless HT runs on the friday before new years??


Yep! We'll be there.


----------



## 2slow00

I'm going to try to race. I may need help with my stuff.


----------



## BudBartos

Dick>> Sounds good We will not be there till about 10:00.


----------



## Micro_Racer

points are updated on my web site....

Dennis - I do not see your name on the Q list or that you ran in a main...did you race?


----------



## TangTester

2 slow 00 
Cant wait to see you at the race, I am gald that you are feeling better.
Tang


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> Dennis - I do not see your name on the Q list or that you ran in a main...did you race?


MICRO.....DENNIS DID NOT RACE THE MAIN.....HE BROKE


----------



## Micro_Racer

Where did he qualify? On the sheets I have he is not listed at all...


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> Where did he qualify? On the sheets I have he is not listed at all...


I'M NOT SURE....BUT IT WAS IN THE B-MAIN


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget if You won a ribbon Sunday ask Me for it at Freddies. Sorry I forgot to give them out.


----------



## Micro_Racer

DAVON - thank you for alerting me to my point error...I was tired when I entered the info...points have been corrected and updated...


----------



## BudBartos

So ? is is Tang working on his stuff for the big Freddies showdown??? Or getting ready for his Vegas trip !!!

Word has it SG1 will be there.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud can you bring me some front body nuts Sunday?? Thanks K5


----------



## BudBartos

OK will do.


----------



## TangTester

Have not worked on my stuff yet...if fact is is still sitting at the door to the basement, where I put it after Sunday. Busy with work and finishing up teaching. Finals tonight. May work on it tommorrow.

I have the vegas trip planned out......5 Poker tournments in 5 days!!! Lots of other stuff too. 

Tang


----------



## chicky03

BudBartos said:


> So ? is is Tang working on his stuff for the big Freddies showdown??? Or getting ready for his Vegas trip !!!
> 
> Word has it SG1 will be there.


A little birdie told me Bud is going to have some HP this weekend.:devil: 

Paul


----------



## TangTester

chicky03 said:


> A little birdie told me Bud is going to have some HP this weekend.:devil:
> 
> Paul


Just Remember Paul BRP racing has a claim rule on the motors. SO being too fast you may lose your motor.
Tang


----------



## BudBartos

Claiming rule ?? Maybe I will get the motor Micro had


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Do you guys take checks for your motors??


----------



## chicky03

TangTester said:


> Just Remember Paul BRP racing has a claim rule on the motors. SO being too fast you may lose your motor.
> Tang


Oh yea, I like that rule!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Sorry cash only  

I have a feeling there will be some claiming going on the Sunday :devil: 

So don't run Your fast stuff!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

*Motor claiming*

Ask bud about claiming Ross' motor. :lol: 


Indeed...


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Claiming rule ?? Maybe I will get the motor Micro had


It was a BRP "hand picked" motor! with a little Micro magic...:lol:


----------



## losiman2

hey guys i got a hyperdrive to join in the oval fun :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Good chance that Bud will not be looking for Ross motor!! Indeed Indeed indeed indeed indeed indeed indeed indeed indeed indeed indeed indeed indeed indeed indeed indeed indeed did I mention indeed indeed indeed indeed indeed indeed anywhere???Indeed indeed indeed indeed indeed indeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????? INDEED


----------



## DAVON

indeed!!!!!!!


----------



## losiman2

you sure.....


----------



## ghoulardi

Anybody up for the firehouse after racin. Great bar food. My wife and I just about live there every summer.


----------



## BudBartos

We will have to take a vote of the eating association !!!!


----------



## losiman2

what time does freddies open and what time is racing....


----------



## losiman2

hey guys heres the deal i got a deal going with a buddy of mine in pa for some oval tires 120 total 60 fronts and 60 rears used but runable im getting them for $80 for all davon and i are the only two splitting right now if any of you are interested we can split it as many ways as people are interested evenly of course fronts and rears so let me know asap and bring money tommorrow if interested im paying him now,,,thanks..


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

losiman2 said:


> what time does freddies open and what time is racing....


I open the doors at 8:00 and we start racing at noon sharp. :thumbsup: 

See you tomarrow morning


----------



## BudBartos

I don't think that will be enough tires to run a fun spec class  :drunk:


----------



## DAVON

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> I open the doors at 8:00 and we start racing at noon sharp. :thumbsup:
> 
> See you tomarrow morning


I CAN'T WAIT....BRPs & SPEC TRUCK FOR ME........DAVE


----------



## BudBartos

See Ya all in the morning :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Decent day at Freddies. There were 3 heats of BRP cars. Making us the largest class today.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes 17 total BRP racers. I just beat Tang but He was faster!!!!

I can't beleive We were 3 laps faster than the last time We were at Freddies.


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> I can't beleive We were 3 laps faster than the last time We were at Freddies.


Bud - I looked back into my archives -- When we ran wedge bodies, the record was 62 5:00.12 - Bud Bartos.

Stock car record was 59 5:02.25 - Tang


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Just want to tell everyone thanks for coming out this past Sunday. It was nice to see everyone again. 
Our Spec truck class is growing each week. I should have the on line entry form up today if anyone wants to pre register for the race on the 14th. I am only allowing 30 Spec trucks to enter. 
We run Every Sunday starting at noon. If you need a place to race, your always welcome here. Hope to see you all again and thank you again for coming


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks for putting on another great race Freddie,had a good time!!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro>> I think that was with a Pro Stock motor also.

Freddie>> Thanks for the fun racing day!!!


----------



## losiman2

yes thanks freddie great facility and awsome racing what more can we ask for..oh yea a comedy show and we got that too AWSOME !!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Pre entry form
2nd Winter Championship


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Freddie :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

do we have to have a personal to race???


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

No we have house transponder


----------



## Micro_Racer

I signed up for BRP and Spec truck!


----------



## losiman2

ok thanks freddie i wasnt sure cause some big races require pt... thanks and c ya there...


----------



## Micro_Racer

My Freddies BRP Set up:

Left Front:
Orange progressive spring - no washers
Orange Front Tire - 3/4 Niftech

Right Front:
Blue progressive spring - no washer
Green front tire - 1/4 Niftech

Team Scream cells

10/48 gearing

Blue rear tires - 1/2 Niftech

Orange spring under damper disk - blue spring above damper disk - 100wt shock oil between disks

T-bird body - with short spoiler

Important tips:
turn down the D/R in your radio - think BIG circles
Be sure the gear mesh is loose -- don't bind the motor
OIL the motor and rear axle before every run
Clean your tires after each run
Make sure your body has proper clearance not only on the track but on the front and rear tires
Clean out the motor with motor spray after each run and clean the comm with a com stick. I also use an exacto knife to clean out the slots on the comm.
For the Main - I used ONE small drop of Voodoo drops - When using comm drops MORE is not BETTER!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site


----------



## losiman2

thanks micro good stuff :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottH

How about pics from the event?


----------



## Micro_Racer

A few people have asked "how can 3 people have the same points at a race?"


Points:
30 points for TQ and -1 down the line
70 points for A main 1st and -1 down the line

Simple Example:
Qualifying
Bud - 30 points
Pat - 29
Michael - 28
A main finish order:
Michael - 70
Pat - 69
Bud - 68

add points:
Bud 30 + 68 =98
Pat 29 +69 =98
Michael 28 + 70 =98

it is possible for multiple people to have the same final score. 

Also - the question of "I had more laps in the B main than the last place person in the A main - why does he have more points?"

If you are in the B main the best you can do is get the max points for the B spot. If someone in the A main gets 4 laps and is out - they will still get the A main points.

Thank you for the questions: if you have any more - please ask!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Good explanation, keep up the good work.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

In your example,what did you(micro)and Tang do to Buds car to finish third in that race??


----------



## Micro_Racer

I think it has something to do with a way to tight diff and tight front wheel nuts...but not sure how it happened - Tang do you?  (this is just a hypothetical theory)


----------



## K-5 CAPER

You and Tang were spotted in the pit area carrying a pipe wrench and a very large hammer!!???????????


----------



## BudBartos

Glad that was a simple example race


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Keep an eye on those two guys Bud!


----------



## ML23

Is Ny One Racing At The Gate Friday Night


----------



## BudBartos

I will not be there.


----------



## DAVON

ML23 said:


> Is Ny One Racing At The Gate Friday Night


I'LL HAVE MINE AND SOME OTHERS WERE SHOWING INTEREST IN RACING....PLEASE POST IF YOU WANT TO RACE....THANKS :thumbsup: DAVE


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will not be racing on Friday....I am thinking about going to Freddies on Dec 31st to run spec truck....anyone interested?


----------



## Robertw321

Micro_Racer said:


> I will not be racing on Friday....I am thinking about going to Freddies on Dec 31st to run spec truck....anyone interested?


Don and I will be there.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Micro_Racer said:


> I will not be racing on Friday....I am thinking about going to Freddies on Dec 31st to run spec truck....anyone interested?



Hey bring your BRP too. Your here for the day, race both of them we dont need all 17 of you to run. We can make due with 4-5 the goal is to have fun. :hat:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Hey bring your BRP too. Your here for the day, race both of them we dont need all 17 of you to run. We can make due with 4-5 the goal is to have fun. :hat:


Thanks Freddie, but running 2 classes is diffucult...I want to focus on the spec truck...I need 4 more laps!


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> I will not be racing on Friday....I am thinking about going to Freddies on Dec 31st to run spec truck....anyone interested?


I'LL BE THERE ALSO.....ANYONE INTERESTED IN GOING ON THE 24TH...FOR SPEC TRUCK???????


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I am thinking of running on the 22nd. I'll let you know on Thursday.


----------



## losiman2

hey micro i am cutting some coms and rebuilding the brp motors any micro magic tips you would like to share  :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

losiman2 said:


> hey micro i am cutting some coms and rebuilding the brp motors any micro magic tips you would like to share  :thumbsup:


Yes - be sure to use a ball point pen down the slots of the comm. Doing this will ensure the edges are pressed down. If you don't the brush may get hug up on the edge.


----------



## Micro_Racer

DAVON said:


> I'LL BE THERE ALSO.....ANYONE INTERESTED IN GOING ON THE 24TH...FOR SPEC TRUCK???????


I will be with the family on the 24th, and unable to race.... see you on the 31st!


----------



## losiman2

BILL WEAVER [email protected] this is the guys name on hobbytalk as well as his email addy that did my name stickers you where asking about.... he's in new york but ships very fast get ahold of him and ask how busy he is sometimes he gets swamped but usually very fast and always responds to emails fast or if you look in the misc under swap and sell he has a thread there with some samples to he's good....


----------



## losiman2

hey guys i have rebuilt some motors cut coms and new brushes so we'll see if its micro magic or losiman up in smoke !!!!!! :thumbsup: it should be interesting.. lol..


----------



## Micro_Racer

losiman2 said:


> we'll see if its micro magic or losiman up in smoke !!!!!!


Remember Slow is FAST!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like SG1 may be out at HT this friday.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Anyone for sure running BRP at the Gate Friday night??


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I will be there with my BRP car. Hopefully there will be enough for a class.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I am going to come out Don-anyone else?


----------



## BudBartos

I may come out to watch if I get all My Christmas shopping done. Well I guess I could do that Sat or Sun


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Pre entry form
> 2nd Winter Championship


Don't foreget to pre register for the oval race Jan 14th.....Discount if you sign up before the race.....


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> Anyone for sure running BRP at the Gate Friday night??


 I'LL HAVE MINE.....AND IF I'M NOT IN THE MOOD...I'LL FIND SOMEONE THAT WILL DRIVE IT....BUT THATS AT LEAST THREE AND THATS A HEAT.....DAVE


----------



## BudBartos

Don S said He may come out to run.


----------



## BudBartos

Wonder if Tang hit it big in Vegas ????


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Hit it big? He probably froze his tail in the snow storm there.


----------



## sg1

I was hoping to make it... but have to work over...AGAIN


----------



## BudBartos

it snowed in Vegas??


----------



## Donald Deutsch

OK no more cartoons, try the news every once in a while.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Don-are you still planning on racing tonight?


----------



## BudBartos

But I can't miss Spongebob :lol:


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK our next race is Jan 14th. This race has been changed from a points race at The Gate to a non-points race at Freddies.


----------



## losiman2

dont we have one the 5th at the gate for ht....


----------



## BudBartos

Yes HT on Jan 5 then classic on 20th and NORCAR on 27th at this point.

The NORCAR 14th points race is moving to the 27th which is a sat if they stick with that scheduel. 
The Race on the 14th is not a points race.


----------



## losiman2

hey guys im in for the race tonight ill bring your box o tires dave and donald can you bring that dyno tonight please...c ya at the gate...


----------



## BudBartos

If I come out tonight I will bring the rack :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

what time do the doors open agian im confused


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> what time do the doors open agian im confused


 DOORS OPEN AT 5ish...I'M IN FOR BRP TONIGHT...SEE YOU LATER...BUD I HOPE YOU CAN COME OUT....I NEED STUFF....DAVE


----------



## Donald Deutsch

We had 5 racers this evening and had a bunch of fun. Also lookout for the middy convertion which may be available after the first of the year. Time will tell.


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> Wonder if Tang hit it big in Vegas ????


Hey Guys,

IM back from Vegas, I am pokered out, Thrursday I played about 12 hours. I played 5 tournments in 4 days. I made the final table on 4 of them. Won one at the Imperal Palace, and second at Binion's. I did played cash game on Thursday night. WOW there was some really bad players, and they like to gave away there money and I was happy to take it. So, in all I made enough to pay for my trip and some extra. 

The funny thing was, it was soooo cold. It was warm here then in Vegas. The high temp was 50 for the week. The one day I woke up and looked out the window, and there was snow on the palm trees. 

Well more to tell later
Tang


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Sounds like you had a good time Tang,thats good.We missed seeing you at the Gate tonight,only 5 of us running Brp,Bud came out to sell parts and well there was also a trip to Perkins!!Looking forward to hearing more about Vegas.K5


----------



## BudBartos

Good job Tang !!!! Snow in vegas and none here  Global warming You know, good thing it's over!!


----------



## losiman2

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE  !!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes Merry Christmas to all!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Yes Merry Christmas to all!!:thumbsup:


 VERY FESTIVE BUD.....AND YOU TO DAVE.....AND THE SAME FROM ME


----------



## OrangeRacer

_*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!*_


----------



## BudBartos

Orange racer Thanks !!! Come on out and run sometime.


----------



## BudBartos

I hope to have the 1500 cells in for Friday and plan on cutting some SC18V2M chassis  Say What ????


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud set me up with the cells and the V2M also if you could bring me some rear bushings that would be appreciated.Also going to need new body for new chassis,thanks K-5. Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!


----------



## losiman2

hey bud whats the new chassis cost...


----------



## marlborochippy

whats the new chassis look like?


----------



## losiman2

hey theo you get your stand alright..... the new chassis is shorter by 2 cell holes to make a mid motor car...


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Anybody going to the Gate Friday night??


----------



## DAVON

K-5 CAPER said:


> Anybody going to the Gate Friday night??


 I'LL BE THERE


----------



## BudBartos

I may go out !!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I'll be there with my new Hanukkah car.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Don't forget to preregister for the Trophy Oval Race at Freddie's....you save $10....only 2 BRP's at this point!

Preregister form:

http://www.freddiesasphaltoval.com/2nd%20Winter%20Championship.htm


----------



## BudBartos

I just signed up I think ???


----------



## BudBartos

I got the 1500 cells in and I will have V2M chassis does anyone what Me to bring them out Friday? I don't think I will race since I have alot of work to do.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yes on the cells and yes on the chassis and also need rear bushings,thanks Bud.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Myself,Don D. and Davon anyone else running at the Gate Friday?


----------



## BudBartos

Ok K-5 maybe I will have the brushless installed :freak:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Brushless??????? I just remembered I have floral arrangment classes tommorow night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Weaver

Mr. Bud France: will the saleen/corvette spoiler be required on the new C.O.T. if you make it to the gate tonight i'll take 2 chassis & 3 rear axle's
thank you


----------



## BudBartos

Most likley!! After all that is where they go the idea to run wings on stockcars  

I will be out tonight and have everyones goodies :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Are you racing tonight Bud?


----------



## TangTester

Bill, 

I ran the wing on the back of the stock car last year, pretty good results. I was thinking about trying it at classic when we go back.

Tang


----------



## BudBartos

I will not be racing have too much stuff to get out. I will be up around 6:30 or 7:00.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud,do you charge 1500s any differently from 1400s??


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 the same just run one time a day.


----------



## DAVON

HEY BUD,I MAY HAVE CONVERTED 3 MORE PEOPLE OVER TO THE BRPs LAST NIGHT.....IT WAS THE FIRST TIME THEY TRIED RACING ONE AND THEY ALL WERE ASKING ALL THE DETAILS ON THE CAR ANDTHEY ALL HAD BIG SMILES WHEN THEY CAME OFF THE TRACK....WHAT TOOK THEM SO LONG TO FIND OUT WHAT ALL OF US ALREADY KNEW....FUN IS SPELLED ....BRP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ....DAVE


----------



## Micro_Racer

Who is going to Freddies tomorrow? I will only have my spec truck.....Don W - will you have your fancy computer program?


----------



## BudBartos

Sounds good Dave THANKS :thumbsup: I will have racer kits there next Friday.


----------



## Robertw321

Micro_Racer said:


> Who is going to Freddies tomorrow? I will only have my spec truck.....Don W - will you have your fancy computer program?


Don and I will be there. If you mean the rollout program it's mine. I'll bring it.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yes that fancy rollout program....thanks!


----------



## BudBartos

Guys have fun at freddies. Micro can You make sure He got my entry.


----------



## BudBartos

OK I see I'm on the list!! You guys better enter soon.


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE....SPEC TRUCK BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## okracer

ok whats a racer kit


----------



## BudBartos

That is a special deal I offer the locals that support the area tracks.


----------



## partyplatedave

OK....what is everything I will need in a list to Be a successful BRP RACER


----------



## K-5 CAPER

A good appetite is good for starters!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Points race at 3:00 P.M. at the Gate Saturday Jan. 27th??


----------



## partyplatedave

K-5 CAPER said:


> A good appetite is good for starters!


trust me.....i am no starter......I won the brp main friday


----------



## losiman2

first thing you need is talent poopypants... haaaaa lol... :tongue:


----------



## partyplatedave

haha.....very funny.....you arent the guy to be calling me that


----------



## partyplatedave

your driving is not to hot yourself.....lol....jk


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Just wanted to wish all of you BRP guys a Happy New Year ! :hat: 

And thank everyone who came out and raced today. :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro>> Did You find Your 4 laps??


----------



## BudBartos

HaPPY New Year to all !


----------



## DAVON

Bud,he Hit 52 Laps...and He Left Early...he Qualified For The A-main...way To Go Micro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....and Way To Go Bob!!!!!!!!!...placed 2nd In The A-main....DAVE


----------



## TangTester

Did he get the load of gravel out of the back of his truck?


----------



## tcian

happy new year :hat:


----------



## partyplatedave

HAPPY NEW YEAR......had an almost forest fire with my skilled firework shows


----------



## BudBartos

Maybe that is why He went home early had to dump it


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> Did he get the load of gravel out of the back of his truck?


Yep got the load of junk out of the trunk! I did 52 in 4.00.09 in 3rd qualifier...Could not stay for the main. Dave How did you do?


----------



## BudBartos

:thumbsup: Way to go!!!


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> Yep got the load of junk out of the trunk! I did 52 in 4.00.09 in 3rd qualifier...Could not stay for the main. Dave How did you do?


 I QUALIFIED 2nd IN THE B....AND WON IT WITH 52 LAPS.....I JUST CAN'T GET ANY MORE LAPS...ALL MY RACES WERE WITHIN 2 SECONDS 4.01-4.03....ANYBODY GOING ON THE 7TH????????


----------



## partyplatedave

Nice Job Dave


----------



## cepaw

Hey Dave, HAPPY NEW YEAR.
thanks for getting me hooked on BRP
now look what you've done
see you at the track
Mike


----------



## losiman2

im gonna try and make it on the 7th dave just for spec truck though... :thumbsup:


----------



## Robertw321

DAVON said:


> ANYBODY GOING ON THE 7TH????????


Don and I will be there. If I can keep off the edge of the ice, I should be able to hit 56 or 57.


----------



## marlborochippy

I'll try and make it if i can get off work.


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget about the 5th the first BRP points race of 2007 :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Don't forget about the 5th the first BRP points race of 2007 :thumbsup:


 I'LL BE THERE....


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Are we going to reschedual our Gate date to the 13th, or just blow it off?


----------



## BudBartos

That race will be moved to the 27th. Freddies big race is not a points race. Don I can't do two races per weekend anymore!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## partyplatedave

will brp be racing this Friday at the GATE


----------



## marlborochippy

yes dave. the schedule is on page 1 of this post, so you can see all our race dates. you got your kit yet?


----------



## tcian

IM new to brp and i was wondering where the other tracks are excpt "the gate"


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Classic is on 224 in Akron down the road from the air dome. Freddies is in Revena. Check their web site link on this forum.


----------



## marlborochippy

the brp's have been invaded by the bombers.


----------



## cepaw

Yeah, Bomber BRP's
can't wait


----------



## partyplatedave

marlborochippy said:


> yes dave. the schedule is on page 1 of this post, so you can see all our race dates. you got your kit yet?


'
THANX......no not yet.....i was just wondering because I will need a little help figuring out what I need


----------



## partyplatedave

cepaw said:


> Yeah, Bomber BRP's
> can't wait


THATS A GREAT IDEA.......MORE SMASHING.....LESS BREAKING


----------



## partyplatedave

sorry


----------



## BudBartos

Sounds like We will have a good turnout Friday!!
Lot's of new faces  And SG1


----------



## marlborochippy

Freddies is an oval track he runs mainly pan cars. If you have enough touring he may make a class just ask him he's around here, and David please make less post edit your originals don't post 20 times on one page with single sentences its hard to help you.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

marlborochippy said:


> Freddies is an oval track he runs mainly pan cars. If you have enough touring he may make a class just ask him he's around here, and David please make less post edit your originals don't post 20 times on one page with single sentences its hard to help you.



This is true, We will run what ever you want. We will even set up the road course if we get 5-6 guy wanting to run that. The goal at my place is to come race, and have a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

See Ya All tonight will have lot's of parts!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Running brushless tonight Bud?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Unfortunately I will not be able to make the race tonight. 

Bud - please pick up the points, and did you get a chance to work on project "spec plate"? I could swing by Sat to pick both up.

thanks


----------



## marlborochippy

Hey bud i got my parts car wont be race ready though dont have a speedo that will fit in the new chassis. So still running my reg one more time at the gate.


----------



## losiman2

i wont be there tonight guys i've been sick all week good luck to everyone... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: except davon and his fords lol....


----------



## BudBartos

Bummer that is going around I know gary C is out also.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C

hey bud, your micro T shocks will be in the mail on 1-8 mon.Sorry but I had to get more parts, I sold all I had in 4 days!!


----------



## partyplatedave

nice racing all brp guys


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Ran the new V2 tonight at the Gate- I agree with Bud,that this new chassis lets you get in and out of turns better than the old one.I would recommend it to anyone,it was fun and fast!!


----------



## ML23

had a great time racing brp cars cant wait till next sunday. gonna try my luck in oval.


----------



## BudBartos

Good job last night BRP racers!! Wish I could have raced but it was fun watching.

SG1 You are a driver  
Next points race is on the high banks at Classic on the 20th.
Also come on down to the big race at Freddies on the 14th.
K-5 caper>> Thanks You car was fast!!!


----------



## tcian

Thanks for all of the help brp guys


----------



## BudBartos

You bet !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

When You get your car ready bring it over and We can check it out for You guys.

I will try to come out Friday.


----------



## tcian

ok thanks ill i have to due is put speedo in


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site....


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks Micro!!


----------



## BudBartos

So who will be going to the big oval race this Sumday at Freddies????


----------



## partyplatedave

i hope you guys race sumday....LOL.....someday


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> So who will be going to the big oval race this Sumday at Freddies????


Nate and I will be at the race!!


----------



## BudBartos

We always racin sumday


----------



## ghoulardi

*Friday?*

Anyone gonna be at the gate Fri. night? Wanna try my mid motor car.


Indeed...


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I plan on going Friday.


----------



## partyplatedave

ghoulardi said:


> Anyone gonna be at the gate Fri. night? Wanna try my mid motor car.
> 
> 
> Indeed...


thats gotta be illegal but for ross we will let it slide :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Bud made Middies legal for 2007. That is neat since I had mine for over a year, but didn't run it since it was not legal then. HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## tcian

ill be there


----------



## BudBartos

I will try to make it out , not going to race however, I want to try The SC18V2M on 4 cell with 379 motor. The 6 cell and then brushless


----------



## cepaw

Hey TCIAN, your BRP bodies are finished, i'll bring them on friday
I might have to keep the vette, looks really good
oh yeah you own me $100,000.00 for the paint, or nothing-you choose
Mike


----------



## tcian

lo l mike thanks alot


----------



## ghoulardi

*?????*

Hey Bud, did you try the popsicle yet?


Indeed...


----------



## BudBartos

It melted


----------



## marlborochippy

Who is deffinityl running brp friday at the gate. We will be out if enough people show up to race.


----------



## cepaw

I plan on trying mine out, need to get the bugs worked out


----------



## BudBartos

I'm going to try to come out but will not be able to race.


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

Does Anybody Know Of A Store In The Cleveland Area That Sells Nascar Stuff.....any Help Would Be Appreciated......dave


----------



## marlborochippy

Dave what type of nascar stuff you looking for. Decals, Diecast,Posters? more info i may be able to helps u. But ford stuff forget it no one wants that junk.:tongue::jest:


----------



## DAVON

marlborochippy said:


> Dave what type of nascar stuff you looking for. Decals, Diecast,Posters? more info i may be able to helps u. But ford stuff forget it no one wants that junk.:tongue::jest:


 A GUY I WORK WITH WANTS TO BUY A JACKET FOR A PRESENT


----------



## marlborochippy

Hmm jackets the two places i knew in ohio have closed. I can look around and let you know. Not sure whats in strongsville mall, some leather shops like Wilsons Leather carry leather jackets in nascar style, they had some at the Auroa outlets near me in aurora. Ill let you know if i figure anything else for you k dave, what driver is he looking for?


----------



## d_man

Nicole and I will be there at the gate to race friday night. how many brp racers will be there? Nicole got new paint scheme so look for a florescent neon red and black car!!!! thats supposed to be funny. but oh well.


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in for Fri. Davon, remind me about nasjunk Fri. There's a place in streetsboro on the way to Freddy's. Two places actually


----------



## Bill Weaver

Bud will you bring me the 4 hole brace that holds the damper post / rear body mounts I could also use 2 discs, 2orings,1 blue spacer that fits under rear body mount, a set of orange fronts ,and a set of green rears. I wont be racing but Ill stop by the gate on my way home from work thanks


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I have to work untill 5:00, but will at the Gate before 6:00. See you all then.


----------



## marlborochippy

ross what places in streetsboro the one in the plaza by the bmv and dollar general went out of buisness a few months back.


----------



## BudBartos

Bill and Dave will have the stuff there.

I will also have one Micro T new for sale and I will have the new bodies in :thumbsup: 
I plan on running the SC18V2M with 4 cell and speed 300 not race but try


----------



## vn1500

hey Davon there is a place right on brookpark between tiedeman and 130th by home depot i'll try to get the name .


----------



## ghoulardi

there's also a guy w/an area in the flea mkt. Has all kinds of sports stuff and a lot of nascar.


----------



## EAGLERACER

Bud

I need a set of steering blocks

Din Williams


----------



## ZOOOOM

What Time do the doors open at freddies on sunday?


----------



## losiman2

freddies opens sat at 8 and stays open 24 hours till the big race is over


----------



## BudBartos

Dave>>> Save my pit spot over where I pit most of the time. Maybe save 3 spot if possible. We will not be there till like 10:00


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud- Did you run that 4 cell set-up??


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Dave>>> Save my pit spot over where I pit most of the time. Maybe save 3 spot if possible. We will not be there till like 10:00


BUD,I DON'T THINK I'LL BE THERE BEFORE 10:00....I WAS THINKING MORE LIKE THE AFTERNOON....I HAVE TO MAKE A STOP AT HOBBYTOWN BEFORE I GO TO FREDDIES...........DAVE


----------



## Micro_Racer

DAVON said:


> BUD,I DON'T THINK I'LL BE THERE BEFORE 10:00....I WAS THINKING MORE LIKE THE AFTERNOON.


Racing starts at 11 AM!


----------



## BudBartos

No 10:00 AM on Sunday!!!! Guess We will be there about 9:30.

Micro>> Dave is putting out My green towel today I hope by the food stand.
 K-5>> Yes 4 cell was about as fast as a stock BRP have to adjust stuff for the less weight. They do have more snap in the infield. The track was changed and they were running it in the opposite direction to get ready for the snow birds so bite was way low!!
Who won last night ??? BRP had like 9 cars rest was a small turnout.
Wonder what NORCAR will have today??


----------



## BudBartos

Is SG1 going to run all night?? Just to beat Tang!! Will Bud stay away from the flight simulator and work on his car??? Will Micro have time to run two cars??

We all will know on Sunday evening


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget next BRP points race is the 20 at Classic!!! I love oval and I hear that is Tangs favorite track. 

Hope We have a good turnout. I think Walt is still starting at 5:00 I will check and let all know.


----------



## Micro_Racer

_"Pratice starts Saturday and will run 24 hours until 10:30 on Sunday when the track will close. We will hold a drivers meating, and start racing at 11:00 am."_

The above is a quote from Freddies thread....Looks like racing starts at 11AM. I will leave my house at 8AM


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I was TQ and Dave won the main as I lost track of my car in a dark area of the track. It took about 45 seconds for the mashall to wake up, find, and straighten out my car. Oh well I guess thats racing, but being TQ was neat.


----------



## BudBartos

OK V2M TQ :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

Bud,i Got Some Pits In The New Area....3 Pits And 2 Chairs...it Really Roomy...the Other Pits Were Crowded...i Hope Its Ok....we'll Have To Find More Chairs...i Hope The Tow I Got Are Still There Sunday...dave


----------



## BudBartos

New area ?? Is it warm?


----------



## marlborochippy

LOL anyone up for a BUDSICLE. the newest brp product.


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> New area ?? Is it warm?


WHEN I GOT THERE NO...BUT IT GOT WARMER....ITS JUST TO THE LEFT OF WHERE YOU PIT NORMALLY ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THE GARAGE DOOR...UNDER THE BOAT...IT SHOULD BE WARM SUNDAY BECAUSE THE DOOR WILL BE OPEN ALL NIGHT...DAVE


----------



## d_man

hey bud some how lost e-clip for front shock need some more to fix car so i can race at the classic would appreciate if you could bring some to the race saturday night thanks. also had a ? about tire stager at the classic. any info would be helpful!!!!!! thanks dennis


----------



## marlborochippy

I see davon in freddies pics. is that your pit area to bud???


----------



## DAVON

Theo,what Pics....i Can't Find Any....nice To See Dman Back On Hobbytalk...its Been Awhile :thumbsup: DAVE
THEO,I FOUND THE PICS... :tongue: :freak:


----------



## marioparnelli

Bud, Walt starts at 5:00pm. Craig


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Dave, how do you get the pictures to show on the website?


----------



## Micro_Racer

*Freddie's Oval Championship*

Well the day started slow with computer problems. Someone tripped over the timing gate wire, and pulled it out of the carpet (this took about 20 min to figure out). We ended up starting an hour late. Once we got going, it ran fast and smooth. All day Wayne, Tang, and Bud were neck in neck. 

TQ - Tang
2nd - Wayne
3rd - Bud
4th - Micro_Racer
5th - Don S
6th - Wayne Sr.
---B Main ------
7th - Chris
8th - Mike
9th - Nate


The A main was action packed! Wayne, Tang, and Bud swapped the lead a few times with Micro_Racer hanging on to the lead lap. In the last 30 seconds the lead changed 4 times......

And the A Main Winner was:

*1st - Micro_Racer!!!!!* 

2nd - Tang
3rd - Bud

Not sure about the rest of the order, I was way to busy celebrating a win over the top 3 BRP drivers!!!! I have official beat Bud - my dream has been realized


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Congradulations Micro.


----------



## d_man

way to go micro


----------



## Micro_Racer

THANKS! check out the pictures:

http://www.freddiesasphaltoval.com/pictures.htm


----------



## TangTester

congrats micro,


I finished 2nd and Bud third. I was an intresting day. All I know is Wayne drives the widest BRP car. I try passing him too many times. With Bud, Wayne , and I beating on each other Micro slipped in to the lead with only a 15 seconds to go. At the end I was only 3 feet behind him and catching him fast. Well classic here we come.
Tang


----------



## BudBartos

Micro good job!! You were fast and had a nice clean run.

I think the lead changed more like 8 times in 20 seconds


----------



## BudBartos

OK this one is over!! Next BRP points race is on the 20th at Classic. Racing starts at 5:00 so be there by at least 4:00.


----------



## d_man

:tongue: tang guess you will just have to figure out how to narrow down his car good luck!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

AHHH - slipped into the lead - a win is a win!


----------



## d_man

:wave: any response about tire stagger for classic just wonderihg if helpful or not any help i can get is greatly appreciated bud please do not forget e-clips thanks alot.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I am sorry to say this, but for the entry fee that was charged those plaques are pitaful.


----------



## BudBartos

Don >> entry was $20.00 since there was a mixup on flyer or web site or somthing.Next year two day race with triple A mains.


----------



## BudBartos

D Man >> No stagger for classic.


----------



## BudBartos

Next BRP points race is on the 20th at Classic. Racing starts at 5:00 so be there by at least 4:00.
Hope to see all of You there :thumbsup:


----------



## ZOOOOM

I had a blast at Freddies. Great racers, Fun Race. The last time I raced a BRP was about 1 1/2 years ago. Boy are those cars fun. Hope to see you all @ classic.

Bud,
Throw in an antenna tube when you mail out the wire


----------



## sg1

*Micro Takes it!!!*

Congratulatios to Micro Racer and Team Scream for dominating the A-Main!!!!!! You stuck it to Tang and the rest of us!! If I remember correctly there were 6 out of 9 drivers running Team Scream!! The fastest laptime of the day was also set with Team Scream cells!! 

Also 2 important tips for TANG!!!!
1. Don't pass on the outside going down the straight
2. Keep your thumb out of running fans!! OUCH!!

 Wayne


----------



## losiman2

yea tang you should put that in tangs tips dont put your fingers in moving fans...lol :tongue: you where super fast all day care to share the secret... :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

Also 2 important tips for TANG!!!!
1. Don't pass on the outside going down the straight

It should say dont pass SG1 on the outside, because he will put you in the wall. Not once but twice. 

I had no problem passing others on the outside.

Hack!!!!!!!! no wonder no one likes that runs 1/12 scale

Tang


----------



## BudBartos

WOW !!! Have a good time trying to pass SG1 at Classic TANG :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Zoom >>>Sorry wire already went in mail.


----------



## sg1

Mr Tang....

You told me the line... I was just taking advise... Then you try to put your car in my line!! See what happens when you use one of "Tangs tips" 
All I can say is one thing... MICRO WHOOPED YOU!!!! 

I can't wait till classic! 

AND PUT A GUARD ON THAT FAN BEFORE YOU LOOSE AN EYE!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Donald Deutsch said:


> I am sorry to say this, but for the entry fee that was charged those plaques are pitaful.



Thats ok you were not missed. I really feel you NEVER went to a race, or held a race that gave away the $$$ of door prizes I gave away, I think its pitiful such a negitive comment is coming from a person who couldn't even get his a$$$ to a race and then comment on it and wasn't even there. 

Not to mention I had many people tell me not to even bother with trophies or plaques this year just give away the stuff. 

But then I just consider the source. Stick to the road course you go to. I can tell its doing much better than my little place < now thats funny


----------



## vn1500

wow


----------



## TangTester

Thanks Freddie,

It was a really well run race, and the race prizes were top notch. You don't get stuff like that even at a National event. Even with the gitch at the start, I did not hear of many complains. Looking foward to going back next month.

Tang


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Your Welcome


----------



## sg1

I really liked the chilli and the chilli liked me


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I will pass that along to the old dude with the pony tail. I grew up with that chili. Its a shame I can't eat it anymore.  

Maybe again some day. I am glad you enjoyed it


----------



## losiman2

yes freddie thanks agian for the race and prizes i really hope you place keeps growing by leaps and bounds like it is its a great place to race and we're lucky to have it :thumbsup: ... ps.. can you please stock some more hyperdrive stuff  .... thanks agian freddie i'll see ya agian soon...


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie>> I think Don D thought the entry was $35.00. If You don't know He ran his own track in the 90's D&S hobbies.

Race was a good time and Yes there were some great door prizes! But I didn't win


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Next BRP points race is on the 20th at Classic. Racing starts at 5:00 so be there by at least 4:00.
> Hope to see all of You there :thumbsup:


Can't wait for Classic's!


----------



## BudBartos

So WHO all is going?? I know Myself, Don S, Gary C and Tang will be there. I think the Team scream team will be out. Even 2sloww00 said He may try to make it.

Could be the biggest BRP race of this season. :thumbsup:


----------



## EAGLERACER

Bob theo and myself will be out 

Don


----------



## BudBartos

Thats 10 already.


----------



## losiman2

i'll be there i wouldnt miss classic i love the high bank.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Thats 11 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcian

ill be there


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I am planning to show up.


----------



## DAVON

I'll Be There...i Would Never Miss A Chance To Put Dave Sees Into The Wall... :devil: :lol: :devil:...DAVE


----------



## ghoulardi

*classic*

I'M IN !!!



Bud, I need you to bring me a couple of the plastic collars w/the set screws that go on top of the spring on the damper post.
Tanx, Ross



Indeed...


----------



## tcian

bud how much is the serring upgrade


----------



## d_man

:devil: hey bud nicole and i are in also can not wait i will call my brother in law to see if he will be there also !!!! go brp !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Wow thats 17 already!! 

Ross got it.

tcion>> They are $15.00 and include new steering blocks.I will have some on the rack.


----------



## BudBartos

I just talked to SG1 and they will be there so thats 20 if Sr comes WOW !!


----------



## TangTester

i feel a 20 car main event !!!


----------



## losiman2

you and your ford gotta catch me first davon


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> you and your ford gotta catch me first davon


 SINCE WHEN IS THAT A PROBLEM??????????????


----------



## losiman2

i got a few tricks to take car of that... remember what i told ya at the last race im goin to the a main baby and ill be leaving you to the b main :thumbsup: ill pob finish last in the a main but ill get there......


----------



## marlborochippy

Bringing Trudy with me to. Going to hopefully have my brp ready to run this time.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be at Classics -- Nate may come.....

What about K-5? He has been quiet!


----------



## TangTester

hey

What do you guys think about a 10 -10 A main.......10 min 10 cars!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

That sounds like 24 !!! Our all time record at Classic was 29 about 3 years ago.
10&10 have to see what Walt says.


----------



## BudBartos

Vicky & Ray will be coming so that is 26!!!


----------



## marlborochippy

Can we find 4 more cars??


----------



## vn1500

I'll see if Bill W. has a couple of cars me and Marty can borrow , I miss the Classic.


----------



## marlborochippy

hehe race tom with his own speedo.
and Ian you deffinitly want that sterring upgrade on classic's track.


----------



## partyplatedave

havent been in this forum for a while.....hope you all are doing great and hope to see all of you racing on friday......its a blast to watch


----------



## tcian

ok how long will it take to put on


----------



## BudBartos

Not too long. What servo do You have?


----------



## tcian

hitech


----------



## cepaw

Bud, I need the sterring upgrade too
I have the Futaba mini servo, that you recomended
Mike


----------



## BudBartos

OK have them on the rack.


----------



## d_man

10 10 sounds good to me just to make to A-MAIN with the group coming looks like a pretty tough task. so just have to do best job i can to be one of the fast & furious :devil:


----------



## DAVON

If There Are Enough Pro Stocks....let Them Have There Own Main And Let The Stock Racers Shoot It Out On There Own...it Really Doesn't Matter To Me As Long As We Race...i'm In Ethier Way.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..DAVE


----------



## losiman2

yea what the ford boy said......  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## marlborochippy

F.O.R.D. it means First one Recked by Dave.


----------



## losiman2

i like that it has a ring to it...


----------



## BudBartos

Yes Pro stocks will be in there own. I think we have 6.


----------



## partyplatedave

marlborochippy said:


> F.O.R.D. it means First one Recked by Dave.



what dave r u talking about....LOL


----------



## losiman2

ummmmm yea!!!!


----------



## tcian

im just wondering will any body be at the gate on fri?


----------



## BudBartos

Not Me not this friday.


----------



## ghoulardi

Nor I


----------



## cepaw

I'll be there


----------



## tcian

Ok Thanks


----------



## Bill Weaver

Bud: Tom, Marty, and myself will be there, bring us 6 motors please. Thats 29 entries I believe, cum on someone find 1 more


----------



## partyplatedave

ummmm.......is nicole and them coming.....that could be 30......going to be a huge brp run......just rebuilt my tc3 and trying to sell my other one to buy one of these....lol


----------



## Micro_Racer

News Flash:

This just in.....Classics may see some of the worlds fastest BRP stock motors. Some of the top drivers have been dyno'ing motors all week.....After a crushing defeat at Freddie's, someone who is known as a "most respected" racer, will be fast.....bring claiming money.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I am bring my friend Don P. See you Sat.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K-5 will be there also!!


----------



## TangTester

Hey,

I will be running the motor I ran at Freedie's. Remember this was the motor I purchase after my motor was claimed out of my car. 
Tang


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I will give you $2.14 for that 16D Mcgillicutty


----------



## BudBartos

WOW !!! Maybe over 30 BRP racers. Walt better have that snack bar stocked  Bill Weaver>> Will have them on the rack.
I will also have my $$ to claim those fast motors :devil: 
Don't forget the way it works claimer brings $20.00 to Me and tells Me who's motor they want. That person must pull the motor and gets the $$ they have to pull motor then not at the end of race day. Does not include pinions.
TANG >> Due to the large turnout We are meeting at 1:00.


----------



## losiman2

wow 30 brps !!!! i can wait to see this.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

K-5 CAPER said:


> I will give you $2.14 for that 16D Mcgillicutty


I still have my lucky five dollars.....Thanks K-5


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud,you have message


----------



## BudBartos

got it now You have email !!!!!We will be there about 2:15 !!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> I will also have my $$ to claim those fast motors :devil:
> Don't forget the way it works claimer brings $20.00 to Me and tells Me who's motor they want. That person must pull the motor and gets the $$ they have to pull motor then not at the end of race day. Does not include pinions.


So you can't wait till after the mains to hand over the motor?!?!?!!?


----------



## BudBartos

NO way!!! It also has to be claimed right after the runs not 5 min before the next heat. I'm bringing about $100.00 so I don't have to do anything to my motors I will just run all of yours :jest:


----------



## tcian

what time do i need to be there and where is it? thanks ian


----------



## BudBartos

No later than 4:00 it is on old 224 I think help Guys !!!!


----------



## tcian

ok THANKS ALOT ian


----------



## ghoulardi

*motors*

I'll want a couple of mo's too.


Indeed...


----------



## losiman2

yep just go east on 224 until you pass the blimp hanger the you can't miss it just watch fo the sign on the right... :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

ok thanks alot again


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like the snow will hold off those weather men ???

We will be there even if there is 2 ft of snow!!! MUST beat Tang


----------



## partyplatedave

hope you all have fun......brp bombers was sweet last night.....LOL


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks !!!! I think We will. How about a 30 car 15 min main????


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> How about a 30 car 15 min main????


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

sounds fun


----------



## partyplatedave

hope you all had fun today!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

25 racers. Congrates to Micro for the hat trick, two wins in a row on an oval track!!!


----------



## losiman2

very nice job micro... and very nice showing to ian also first palce in the b main great first oval race... :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

man that was fun thanks for the compliment


----------



## Micro_Racer

OH BOY - Big turn out at Classic's! 25 BRP racers! Every car was fast, and everyone is improving every run! 

Two weeks in a row that I beat Bud, Tang, Wayne, and Don S. -- on two different tracks....Cool!

BTW the old track record was 53 5:02.87 By Bud -- everyone in Pro-Stock had a 54 - WOW!


----------



## tcian

i think i found my kinda racing oval and BRP :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottH

Ok I know somebody took some pics.

Post them up in the BRP picture thread.


----------



## TangTester

mirco,

I went 55 laps . For the track record.


Yep, two races in a row, two track records, two races leading the main, two races taking out of the lead by a back marker. Yeah I am not bitter. 

If luck wasn't envoled I would win every one!!

Tang


----------



## DAVON

HEY MICRO,WHAT WAS THE A MAIN FINISHING ORDER?????? AND ALSO CAN YOU GET A COPY OF THE B MAIN FINISHING ORDER TO TCIAN...HE WAS VERY PROUD OF HIS WIN AND WANT A COPY....WAY TO GO IAN..44 TO 47 LAPS AND IT WAS THE FIRST TIME ON A OVAL..JUST MISSED THE A MAIN AND WON THE B :thumbsup: :thumbsup:NICE TO SEE TSB OUT AND RACING ...DAVE...OH YEA!!!!GREAT RACING EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## marlborochippy

Nice night of racing. Man Ian you did great, won that main with ease.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks for your help tonight,and congrats on the win Micro!!


----------



## sg1

These BRP cars sure do "fly" across the track!!

Great nite of racing. Congrats Micro!! 

See you Thursday night Micro  Let me know if you find the items you were telling me about


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> mirco,
> I went 55 laps . For the track record.
> Yep, two races in a row, two track records, two races leading the main, two races taking out of the lead by a back marker. Yeah I am not bitter.
> If luck wasn't envoled I would win every one!!
> Tang


OK - Let's take a look at the race data:

Below are the fastest round by each of us:
Tang - 55 5.05.556 (R3) -Nice job TQ and new track record!
Wayne - 54 5.01.864 (R3)
Bud - 54 5.02.367 (R2)
Don - 54 5.02.228 (R1)
Micro - 54 5.01.356 (A) - second fastest of the day, and in the Main!


Now lets take a look at the A Main
Tang:
Laps 01-10 average lap time = 5.31 - very fast
Laps 10-20 average lap time = 5.56 - fast
Laps 20-30 average lap time = 5.78 - good

Micro:
Laps 01-10 average lap time = 5.48
Laps 10-20 average lap time = 5.51
Laps 20-30 average lap time = 5.58
Laps 30-50 average lap time = 5.67

Whats really interesting is at lap 43 a "back marker" launched a car on the track. I had to drive around a black car and a fluorescent car -- lap time on that lap 6.02, lap after that 5.77 - so that put the average a little higher. Truth is I would have been at your bumper, and most likely passed you - it looks like you car was in a downward trend.

So before you spout out how you would win every time....just look at my 54 5.01.356....and that run may have been my 55....someone throwing a car on the track is just plain ridiculous.

can you tell, I am getting sick of hearing - you won because of luck - My A Main run was as fast as your record run, and a personal best for me.

stick that in your pipe and smoke it :freak:


----------



## sg1

Micro,
Great take and you didn't suck... rack him!!!


----------



## sg1

Micro,
You have a PM


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK - I will get off of the Pro-Stock soap box....

I must say the Stock guy's and gal's are really stepping it up! When you look at the A and B main, several people had their best runs of the night! That's the way to do it!!!!

B Main:
1. Ian Veana (AKA Rocket) 47 -- best run for him and would have been 4th in A!
2. Dennis Miller 44 - best run of the night for Dennis - nice job
3. Theo William 44

A Main:
Now I think the sheet is wrong..Dan stopped counting after lap 22, but I think he was in the lead?!?!
1. Dan Korff 48?
2. Gary Chapin 48 - best round of the night for Gary
3. Marty Shortbus 48 - best round of the night for Marty - with a rented car!

Looking back at this points series....Bob Willams still hold the stock top spot with a 50 5.04.441....

It was awesome to marshall the 10 car heats....I saw 3 wide and even a 5 wide in turns 1 and 2!!!

One quick observation -- some people still have way to much steering....remember to turn down the D/R.....


BTW - Bud will have ribbons for the top drivers at the next race!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I just did the points for pro-stock - we all got 96!

points are updated on my web site...


----------



## partyplatedave

nice close racing.....sounds like nice clean fun


----------



## BudBartos

Yes that BRP racing is a blast :thumbsup: The 10 car heats were fun to watch  

I think I figured out why I have been slow. I'm not, it is just everyone else is faster.

Micro Again good job on your win. I think tang and SG1 need a rumble in the parking lot 
Also two new BRP racers Ian wins the B and Steve makes the A.
And two old BRP racers make a return and it looked like they were having a good time. Go short bus !!!

Tang> good job on the track record that is somthing that We all went one lap faster than the old and Tang that black car went 2 and that floresent car which was not mine was FAST.

I will have the ribbons at the next points race this coming Sat at NORCAR. The doors open at 11:00 and I think racing starts at 2:00.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Did I read a Jim Rome quote by SG1??


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> I think I figured out why I have been slow. I'm not, it is just everyone else is faster.


Bud - that may be it!! but I would check your batteries....and that KO charger.

I know what it feels like to lose some mojo...


----------



## sg1

K-5,
You got it!!

Bud,
You were fast, sorta, for 1 run


----------



## tcian

now that was a blast


----------



## BudBartos

One other that is lurking for a win is Don S. He was fast !!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

SG1... You runnin the road course? 1/12th national champion shold kill us on that. Rumor has it Tang is going to skip it since He has his 10th BRP championship wrapped up. Plus He loves OVAL now


----------



## BudBartos

Tang >> Can You post any of those pictures. Put them in photo album that way they can be bigger so We can see You car on the pole


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> I just did the points for pro-stock - we all got 96!
> 
> points are updated on my web site...


Now that is weird !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

sure is -- I wanted to gain some distance between Don...we are still tied!


----------



## losiman2

i would have to say that that was one of our best brp races yet lots of fun and some great racing...


----------



## partyplatedave

i heard tcian kicked everyones butts


----------



## tcian

not everyone but had a blast :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

bill weaver here is the link for the sticker guy...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=143156 
this is his thread on here...


----------



## TangTester

[/img]Pro Stock A main grid Classic Hobbies 1/20/07


----------



## ScottH

WOW!!!! What a track!!!

That is carpet right? What is the run line? How many cells and gearing. We need one of those around here!


----------



## TangTester

b main stock







[/img]


----------



## TangTester

a main stock







[/img]


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Tang !! Who is the amish guy in the backround of B main line up 
I don't know the run line but the track is way fast we run 12/45 or higher. Yes it is carpet.


----------



## the buggy boss

hi guys!!!


im one of the new guys, steve m. just wanted to say that i had a friggin blast last night, and it was so awesome racing with you guys!!!

but...

i didnt get a chance to look at the final a-main sheet before you left, what did i place in the a-main?

i ran my car last night with no changes from when i built it, the handling was spot on, but i couldve used a bit more speed....

im hoping its just my new packs that need waking up, so im gonna work on that this week.

unfortunatly i will be only able to run at the classic races, its real hard for me to go long distances, but im going to start racing in the BL class at classic so i can run every week.

thanks again to everybody for being so nice and helpful for this first-timer, it was a great experience for both me and my little boy!!

thanks fellas!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

What a great time was had by all. Love those little cars so much i bought the one Bill Weaver let me run Sat. Here we go again. Marty TsB


----------



## partyplatedave

wow.....after seeing those images i gotta get a brp


----------



## Donald Deutsch

The run line is est. at 190 ft. at least that is what most use in their Fantoms.


----------



## Micro_Racer

the buggy boss said:


> i didnt get a chance to look at the final a-main sheet before you left, what did i place in the a-main?


Steve M (the buggy boss)
The A Main order:
1. Dan 48
2. Gary 48
3. Marty 48
4. Don 45
5. Dave 44
6. Unknown 43
7. Wayne SR 43
8. Bob 43
9. Tom 36
10. Dave 7
11. Steve Molnar - no time 0 laps

I will assume that you were the Unknown with 43 - average lap 6.689


----------



## losiman2

all the guys that talked to me about ordering pinions i ordered them today and may even have them by sat.. i emailed him and since it was such a large order he is shipping for free so its 3.99 for each pair so everybody that wants two 11's and 2 12's owes 8.00 flat no shipping... I will be at sat race at the gate hopefully with pinions so catch up with me there if you can or if you can't whenever you see me next. but they are on the way... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

thanks dave i owe 8$ right


----------



## losiman2

no prob and yea $8 and you get 2 11 tooth and 2 12 tooth...


----------



## tcian

ok thanks


----------



## BudBartos

Are they steel or brass?


----------



## losiman2

these are brass but he does carry some in steel i think there like $6 per two


----------



## DSaw78

ScottH said:


> WOW!!!! What a track!!!
> 
> That is carpet right? What is the run line? How many cells and gearing. We need one of those around here!


x2  Im with ya all the way on that Scott! :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

bud can u bring me like 5 body post nuts on saturday thanks ian and a motor


----------



## BudBartos

tcian>> Will do!!

WHO else is going to run the road course at the gate??


----------



## TangTester

I should be in........Bud were you able to order my part?
Tang


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K-5 is in for road course run at the Gate


----------



## losiman2

i'll be there.. :hat:


----------



## Micro_Racer

It looks like racing starts at 3 PM, not 2....


----------



## BudBartos

OK I see that so it is 3:00 but Sat is a few days off.


----------



## the buggy boss

i might be able to get up there, transportation is a issue for me right now


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm In !!!


----------



## tcian

im in


----------



## cepaw

I'm in


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ML23

im in


----------



## BudBartos

Looking like another good turnout.


----------



## marlborochippy

sorry guys looks like im out gota work.


----------



## tcian

yyes lots of people and is 48/10 ok gearing for the gate


----------



## BudBartos

I would go 9/48 10 may be pushing it.


----------



## tcian

ok and its on sat right


----------



## Marty Mangione

Can`t wait for saturday


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I'll be thinking of you guys while I am in Texas.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes Sat.


----------



## ML23

Bud are you going to be at the gate friday?? and if so will you have your parts stand with you?


----------



## BudBartos

I don't think I will be there at this time. If I do go I will post on friday.


----------



## Hangtime

You guys have room for one more local racer. I'm thinking about running the BRP series. I've seen them run. Is that v2 on ebay the lastest & greatest? Looking for info.
I have radio & esc, some batterys. Are you running sport bodys all the time? the gate?
Thanks!


----------



## tcian

always have rooom


----------



## BudBartos

Hangtime>> I will have a racer kit there on sat. It includes all the goodies You need. Stop and check it out. On road We run any body on oval all stock cars.


----------



## cepaw

Hey Hangtime, always room for more, I just bought a kit from Bud, I've run it at the gate on fridays, i'll run this saturday for the second time with the BRP group, if you want to run a qualifier let me know
Mike Rhodes


----------



## TangTester

hey look what I found....this was the drivers of the Pro Stock A main at classic hobbies last weekend.


From left to right.....Me ( tang ), SG1 ( aka amish boy), mirco racer , Don S and Bud









[/img]


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Nice sunglasses Tang!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

That amish kid had alot of HORSE power


----------



## Hangtime

cepaw said:


> Hey Hangtime, always room for more, I just bought a kit from Bud, I've run it at the gate on fridays, i'll run this saturday for the second time with the BRP group, if you want to run a qualifier let me know
> Mike Rhodes


Thats Cool. I may do that. I think i'm bringing my 1/12 & cycle some batterys.

Hey, Your another guy from N Royalton. I work up there. chicky is up there too. See you Saturday.
Rick A.


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> hey look what I found....this was the drivers of the Pro Stock A main at classic hobbies last weekend.
> 
> From left to right.....Me ( tang ), SG1 ( aka amish boy), mirco racer , Don S and Bud


What a sorry looking bunch...


----------



## DSaw78

Any of you get any vids from there? Im interested to see how quick they are on that track.


----------



## tcian

there pretty fast


----------



## BudBartos

There is that Amish guy again !! Wish He drove a horse and buggy.
See the little blur in front of the stand that is a BRP car they are fast and that is with the stock motor.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud can you bring me a set of rear body posts Saturday?Thanks K5


----------



## losiman2

if someone can remind me next time we race at classic i'll bring my mini dv and do some video i keep forgetting my camera..


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 will do.


----------



## DAVON

HEY BUD,PLEASE REMEMBER THAT GTP BODY AND MOTORS AND TIRES,,,,AND CAN YOU TELL ME WHERE I CAN GET FRONT SPRINGS FOR THE BRP OR IF YOU SELL THEM CAN YOU BRING THEM ALSO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAVE


----------



## BudBartos

Ok will have there Sat.


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Ok will have there Sat.


 THANK YOU BUD


----------



## ML23

any brp guys racin tomarrow


----------



## tcian

im not


----------



## d_man

hey guys whats up will be there saturday also nicole to bud make sure you have plenty of motors i may need one marty welcome back just remember to bring the crown saturday. any luck may be able to reclaim the crown :devil: bill looks like we have to step it up a notch or two :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

See Ya all Sat :wave:


----------



## the buggy boss

im gonna try my best to get up there


oh yeah, bud, see what you can do about tryin to get an additional non-points race at classic, thanks man!!!


steve


----------



## tcian

looks like another good turn out on sat yyea another race at clssic sounds good


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Hey Bud,not only do I need rear body posts could you also bring me some diff balls?Thank you, K5


----------



## BudBartos

OK Got it!!!

I have that Scalpel on ebay if any BRP racers want it :freak: :tongue: :devil: 

If we have enough for a seperate pro stock class Sat We will see about doing that again. Also Don S will be running a 4 cell speed 300 mid motor in the race to see how it comparies to the 6 cell stock.

All BRP stock racers must run BRP stock motors !!!!


----------



## losiman2

hey guys the pinions are here and will be at the race sat so everyone that ordered them bring $8 thats for 2 11 tooth pinions and 2 12 tooth pinions except for davon for you its $30 for one set :tongue:


----------



## losiman2

and bud and tang i know you guys like steel pinions i talked to him and he does have all the way to 13 tooth in steel pinions...just so ya know.. :thumbsup:


----------



## the buggy boss

im wanting one each of those pinions, is therte anyway you will have them at the next classic race on march 3rd?


im hopin so!!!

steve


----------



## losiman2

i ordered some extras from what people ordered but not many if i have some left at the classic race i will be there...


----------



## ghoulardi

I'd like the pinions too. Would have ordered if I'd known. Also, HEY BUD, I nedd at least one armature and a couple pairs of the gold dust for Sat.

Tanx


----------



## losiman2

i think 6 people ordered and i got 7 sets i think the 3 tsb drivers ordered davon, mike and ian orderded did i miss anybody?


----------



## tcian

Thanks alot dave!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

welcome :wave:


----------



## the buggy boss

just curious, what esc's are you guys runnin? im running an AE XPS, not bad, but im looking to get a novak GTX, or at least a GTS, does anyone have any for sale, or something thats at least better than the XPS im using? i appreciate it!!!

steve


----------



## Micro_Racer

I use a Novak GTX, but have been waiting for the new Tekin's to come out.


----------



## the buggy boss

what are you going to do with your gtx when you get the tekin? would you be up to selling it?

steve


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Whats the deal with the Tekin Micro is it going to be same size and better than GTX?Buggy Boss there are always a few on Ebay :thumbsup:


----------



## the buggy boss

i know, but my paypal is screwed up at the moment, so its hard to make ebay purchases


----------



## ScottH

Yeah, we are waiting on the new Tekin's as well.

I talked with them earlier this week and they are two weeks out. So probably count on a month.


----------



## Micro_Racer

the buggy boss said:


> what are you going to do with your gtx when you get the tekin? would you be up to selling it?
> 
> steve


Sorry - the GTX will go into my off-road truck...


----------



## tcian

Had a blast like alway 2 concetitive 1st place b-main finishs yes :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Yes good racing at NORCAR at the gate today !! The free dogs and drinks were Great !!!!!!!!

21 BRP cars hit the track today. SG1 won pro stock and Dan K took stock.

WOW was mid Mid motor 300 fast on 6 cell or what  
Next BRP points race is feb 2 at the gate HT.


----------



## tcian

o so i guess we wont have a fri day night brp croud and i wont be there on fri than


----------



## the buggy boss

so bud, any news on that extra classic race?

steve


----------



## Marty Mangione

Thanks for the pinions, great nite of racing. Thank you Bill Weaver. Marty TsB


----------



## losiman2

yea bud that car was fast any chance on going to 300 motor 4 cell for our stock brp class i think that would be great as the motors are cheeper batts will be cheeper and the motors will last longer and more options for electronics on the new chassis.. just some ideas i all for it so what ya think....


----------



## the buggy boss

i think its a great idea


----------



## the buggy boss

oh yeah, losiman, you still have a few of those 12t pinions left?


----------



## losiman2

i don't have any more packs of pinions left but if you just want one of each i have mine that are new i'll just sell ya one each of them... just ask around at the next race someone will point me out to ya.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Next BRP points race is fedb 3 at the gate HT.


HEY BUD,IS IT FRIDAY THE 2nd OR SATURDAY THE 3rd......   DAVE


----------



## chicky03

DAVON said:


> HEY BUD,IS IT FRIDAY THE 2nd OR SATURDAY THE 3rd......   DAVE


Our next race is the 10th. Let me know what's up.

Thanks for coming out his weekend.

Paul


----------



## Micro_Racer

DAVON said:


> HEY BUD,IS IT FRIDAY THE 2nd OR SATURDAY THE 3rd......   DAVE


The BRP Series Sheet has the next race:

Friday, Feb 2nd at HobbyTown (Gate)

I for one need a weekend off! Thank goddness the next Feb race is Feb 18th at Freddie's!


----------



## tcian

Thanks for the clear up


----------



## tcian

is that a ponits race?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site.


----------



## Micro_Racer

losiman2 said:


> yea bud that car was fast any chance on going to 300 motor 4 cell for our stock brp class i think that would be great as the motors are cheeper batts will be cheeper and the motors will last longer and more options for electronics on the new chassis.. just some ideas i all for it so what ya think....


More testing will need to be done before a change to the classes are made...but the 4 cell V2M big block look good on the track!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes sorry Feb 2 rd !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> Yes sorry Feb 3 rd !!!!!!!!!!


 
Saturday?


----------



## tcian

no its on the 2nd friday


----------



## tcian

is the 2nd a ponits race too?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Enough with the 2nd -3RD of Feb. SHANNANIGANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

NEXT BRP points race is Feb 2nd at the gate HT race!!! It is points with ribbons !!!!

And it will be FUN !!


----------



## BudBartos

The testing continues on 4 cell 300 size mid motor. On 4 cell it was about as fast as the stock motors on 6 cell. The motor came off the track at 80 degrees.

You saw what it was like on 6 cell. If my diff was not slipping so bad I think I could have went 2 laps faster than TQ. 

The current gate layout seems to be hard on the stock motors so You may want to go to 9/52 gearing. There is alot of infield on that layout and the motor does not get a chance to breath  
I will have gears at the race friday. You may loose 5 feet in the straight but may gain 10 feet on the infield.


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> NEXT BRP points race is Feb 2nd at the gate HT race!!! It is points with ribbons !!!!
> 
> And it will be FUN !!


 GOD HAS SPOKEN !!!


----------



## tcian

yyes the 9/52 was much better than the 10/48 thanks for the gear bill weaver


----------



## the buggy boss

losiman2 said:


> i don't have any more packs of pinions left but if you just want one of each i have mine that are new i'll just sell ya one each of them... just ask around at the next race someone will point me out to ya.. :thumbsup:


thanks losiman, im the guy with the little demon kid attached to my side, lol....just my son tagging along, ill be at the next classic race on march 3rd, unless bud is able to get in another classic race before that,wink,wink  



steve


----------



## the buggy boss

ghoulardi said:


> GOD HAS SPOKEN !!!



and it "was good"


----------



## d_man

alright guys mid t looks great so far but lets talk about putting bearings into rear pod instead of bushings any feedback about this idea


----------



## BudBartos

No !!!! Dennis We would need all new axles and the wheels would not fit well. We have run them years ago in mod and they really did not seem to make a difference.


----------



## DSaw78

BudBartos said:


> No !!!! Dennis We would need all new axles and the wheels would not fit well. We have run them years ago in mod and they really did not seem to make a difference.


Thats good to know. I was looking at one of these cars the other night and wondered if bearings would fit. I figured it might make a difference but guess not! :thumbsup:


----------



## the buggy boss

wow, bud's got 3000 posts!!! :hat:


----------



## tcian

yyea wow he does i was just wonder about the bearings to


----------



## partyplatedave

cant wait til i can race my brp......


----------



## partyplatedave

GO BUD......your upsesed LOL


----------



## okracer

you know i race slot cars and if you change the bushings regularly theres no difference in bearings or bushings we changed them after like four races


----------



## BudBartos

WOW 3,000 post that is a milestone !! I guess now I have 3,001


----------



## tcian

bud you got pm


----------



## sg1

*Current Gate layout rearing/setup*

Bud's correct, 9/52 is the way to go. I tried 9/48 and 10/52 and did gain speed down the straight, but popped a few comms. and heated up the motor. I also noticed having a softer setup, tires and dampening made the car flow better. One other big thing was to drive smoother and easier on the throttle. Run more 1/2 throttle and keep a tight line!! Faster lap times and motors last longer!!
Wayne


----------



## ML23

Whats this guy know????????/


----------



## sg1

Not much...


----------



## Marty Mangione

I ran a 8-48 but the car seemed to be to tight. I`am changing to the new chassis on my BRP cuz i ganed 2 laps and made it to the a main again with Bill Weavers car. He sure can dial in a BRP. Also mabey a less aggresive front tire. 9-52 ya say. I had that set up with Tylers motor when it blew up. I thought it was to much. Oh well, HAD A GREAT TIME!!! Marty TsB


----------



## partyplatedave

i feal REALLY stupid right now.....what do all these numbers mean?????


----------



## partyplatedave

oh i forgot to ask could everyone try to not have the brp avatar because i keeps getting messed up who is who because I look at the avatars and think its different people


----------



## DAVON

partyplatedave said:


> i feal REALLY stupid right now.....what do all these numbers mean?????


 ITS THE SPUR/PINION COMBINATIONS


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - Series Question:

The original series had 15 races with 5 through outs. We deleted a race on Jan 12th. Will we make up a race, or will we just have 14 races with 5 through outs?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Wasn't Saturdays race the make-up for the 12th?


----------



## Micro_Racer

you are right -- we are back to 15 races...


----------



## the buggy boss

wow, just went back and read this, lol..........

and thats exactly why i dont shop or support freddies....lmao :drunk:


id rather go to aerotech, and thats not saying much....... 

d-d-d-d-da-da-da--yoooooou wanna race?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

EASY there Buggy Boss


----------



## the buggy boss

lol,didnt mean to dig anything up, sorry fellas!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes gearing all those numbers!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

OK You fig it out Sat's race was the make up race.

Buggy boss>> We like Freddies


----------



## the buggy boss

i know, i know....hes got a nice track there, ive raced there a few time a few years back, is there another race there this season?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes one more on Feb 18th. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Next time We go to classic or Freddies We need a digital video camera!!

All I have is a 8mm Micro said it has to be digital. We want to do a video so the world can see these killer BRP cars


----------



## losiman2

i have a digital video camera bud if someone can remind me i will be more than happy to bring it... :thumbsup:


----------



## DSaw78

BudBartos said:


> Next time We go to classic or Freddies We need a digital video camera!!
> 
> All I have is a 8mm Micro said it has to be digital. We want to do a video so the world can see these killer BRP cars


Ive seen them in action, but I just wanna see how fast they are with your 6 cell Pro Stock setups


----------



## BudBartos

Losiman >> That would be great. What does it record on since Micro wants to send it to his brother to be edited with music and all I guess.

Micro >> What do You need?


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Losiman >> That would be great. What does it record on since Micro wants to send it to his brother to be edited with music and all I guess.
> 
> Micro >> What do You need?


I need a windows movie, or quicktime file.


----------



## tcian

that would be cool


----------



## the buggy boss

count me in then, will it be oval or road couse? and what gearing, thanks!!!!


----------



## losiman2

it records on mini dv if you can use that ill just give you the tape if not i can convert it to any file you would like.... :thumbsup:


----------



## partyplatedave

aaaaaaaaaa..........its my night mare.......so what should i put my pinion spur combination


----------



## partyplatedave

any one have a pinion puller and a pinion putter back onner


----------



## DAVON

partyplatedave said:


> any one have a pinion puller and a pinion putter back onner


 DAVID,DON'T WORRIE..WE'LL GET YOU GOING ON FRIDAY......BUD SELLS THE PULLERS AND I'LL GIVE YOU THE "PINON PUTTER BACK ONNER" :lol: :lol: :lol: 
DAVE


----------



## Marty Mangione

Dave if you have the putter back onner`s for sale i`ll take one. Marty TsB


----------



## partyplatedave

thanx.....i need lots of help with what i need and should do......


----------



## d_man

maybe stupid ? but how does the points scoring actually work just wondering how people who finished behind me in main scored higher then me saturday.


----------



## Micro_Racer

d_man said:


> maybe stupid ? but how does the points scoring actually work just wondering how people who finished behind me in main scored higher then me saturday.


You can read all about the points system eariler in this thread try page 31:



Micro_Racer said:


> A few people have asked "how can 3 people have the same points at a race?"
> 
> 
> Points:
> 30 points for TQ and -1 down the line
> 70 points for A main 1st and -1 down the line
> 
> Simple Example:
> Qualifying
> Bud - 30 points
> Pat - 29
> Michael - 28
> A main finish order:
> Michael - 70
> Pat - 69
> Bud - 68
> 
> add points:
> Bud 30 + 68 =98
> Pat 29 +69 =98
> Michael 28 + 70 =98
> 
> it is possible for multiple people to have the same final score.
> 
> Also - the question of "I had more laps in the B main than the last place person in the A main - why does he have more points?"
> 
> If you are in the B main the best you can do is get the max points for the B spot. If someone in the A main gets 4 laps and is out - they will still get the A main points.


It looks like you qulified in the 12th spot (19 pts), and finished in the 10th spot (61 pts) total 80 points....it looks like that is what you have on the points chart.


----------



## DAVON

Marty Mangione said:


> Dave if you have the putter back onner`s for sale i`ll take one. Marty TsB


 MARTY,ALL IT IS,IS A 2 INCH C-CLAMP WITH THE END GROUND DOWN....I'LL SHOW YOU FRIDAY


----------



## d_man

thanks alot micro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

DAVON said:


> MARTY,ALL IT IS,IS A 2 INCH C-CLAMP WITH THE END GROUND DOWN....I'LL SHOW YOU FRIDAY


the best one I found was the Hudy Pinion Press....it has a spring loaded tab to hold the pinion, and a slot for the arm to ensure a perfect fit - No bent arms!!!

http://www.hudy.net/xhudy/products/proddesc.php?prod_id=275&kategoria=0


----------



## Micro_Racer

d_man said:


> thanks alot micro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


No problem!!


----------



## tcian

thanks also i was wondering about that too


----------



## partyplatedave

Micro_Racer said:


> the best one I found was the Hudy Pinion Press....it has a spring loaded tab to hold the pinion, and a slot for the arm to ensure a perfect fit - No bent arms!!!
> 
> http://www.hudy.net/xhudy/products/proddesc.php?prod_id=275&kategoria=0


no more bent arms plus only costs an extra 40 bucks...... :freak:


----------



## partyplatedave

correction 50 bucks more

dave ygpm


----------



## Micro_Racer

partyplatedave said:


> correction 50 bucks more
> 
> dave ygpm


Yo - you post way to much....


----------



## d_man

:wave: ? for sg1 when you say free up the rear end do you mean lighter shock fluid or lighten up top spring collar or both. let me know so i can try this friday night. micro think you need to change date on points sheet to jan. 27 instead of feb. 2


----------



## partyplatedave

Micro_Racer said:


> Yo - you post way to much....


sorry.....i dont have much of a life......plus we have about 7 inches of snow in my yard and i dont want to be cold right now....i have too much time on my hands


----------



## sg1

d_man,
Try 100 wt. oil, just a few drops. Have the preload collar just touching the spring. If it feels "scratchy" when moving the pod side to side, sand the top plate and dampening washers with emery cloth and wd40.
-Wayne


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Yo - you post way to much....


He wants to get up over 3,000 posts like ME !!!!!!
David>> You running BRP Friday?


----------



## ML23

I think we need a sg1 tips page since he is a national champ and all!! :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

you opening a big ol' can o' worms there ml23....


----------



## Micro_Racer

ML23 said:


> I think we need a sg1 tips page since he is a national champ and all!! :thumbsup:


the only problem is -- sg1 is the only one in the world who could drive his set-up. He would need a disclamer:
"don't try this on your car" 

 

 

we just need to get his 2/3A's and super fast 1 run motors.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes but don't forget Tang is a world champion (truck puller) and a 10 time BRP champ. And as far as that goes I'm a world champ 1/12th and 2 time ROAR national champ 1/12th carpet Mod and 1/12th oval stock and , and , and !!!Then there is Micro racer a two time BRP main winner in a row,with the fastest racers out there !!!!


----------



## TangTester

Bud, 

I did some checking on the points, Its not locked up yet for number 10. If Micro Racer wins and TQs the all of the rest of the races and I finish with 96 points or less in those. We would tie. He would get the title because of the more wins. The tighter race is, If Don S can finish higher in the points then mirco in the nexts few races he could take over second place in the points I am taking this week off from racing , So Friday's race could be big points for someone. 
Tang

Bud, did my part come in?


----------



## Micro_Racer

It goes with out saying, when you race in the Ohio BRP series you are racing some of the best R/C's in the world! 
Tang's tips are right on the money - and if you have not read his thread, please do, it will help you improve!

And BOY did it feel good to take the top spot two weeks in a row!!!


----------



## partyplatedave

BUD IS MY NEW HERO
i might come out this week......it all depends on whats going on at my house....i hope to make it out though......can wait to run the BRP class!!!!

I need a lot of help with setup and stuff like that though


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will have some motors for sale Friday, price ranging from $5-$15. All will have fresh cuts on the comm, gold dust brushes, and have RPM and Amp numbers.


----------



## the buggy boss

will you have some for the next classic race?


----------



## BudBartos

Tang>> Not yet I will call if it shows today.

Bud


----------



## Micro_Racer

the buggy boss said:


> will you have some for the next classic race?


whatever doesn't sell Friday, I will have for Classics...


----------



## losiman2

let me tell you guys something about micro motors THERE FAST!!!! i saved one for the last classic race and that was the fastest i've ever had my car. And that wasn't the really good motors he was selling...so micro motors are A++.. I want a couple more micro...


----------



## BudBartos

Micro >> Save Me one  Never mind I will just claim Yours :devil:


----------



## partyplatedave

I coulf use some micro.....sounds fast

what kind of comm cutters do you guys use
can you give me a link to one


----------



## OrangeRacer

Micro>>I'll buy a couple off ya. Planning on being there Friday night.


----------



## BudBartos

Orangeracer >>> Thats great been a long time since We seen You.


----------



## BudBartos

Partyplatedave >> Micro has a hudy of course!!! Only the best will do for him  
I converted my big motor lathe to do the slot arms.


----------



## Micro_Racer

OrangeRacer said:


> Micro>>I'll buy a couple off ya. Planning on being there Friday night.


Cool - it will be nice to you!


----------



## tcian

ill take a couple


----------



## ghoulardi

*Lathe*

Gonna convert my Cobra lathe to 16D. If anyone else is interested let me know and I'll figure out a price.


Indeed...


----------



## partyplatedave

whats 16d mean????


----------



## DAVON

partyplatedave said:


> whats 16d mean????


 IT'S THE TYPE OF MOTORS WE RUN


----------



## partyplatedave

here is my christmas jingle

12 exploded bearings
11 broken a-arms
10 shattered knuckles
9 fride armatures
8 cracked bodies
7 snapped c hubs
6 twisted t plates
5 empty paragons
4 dead cells
3 smoked motors
2 bent dogbones
and a box of chunked parmas


----------



## tcian

that was pretty good


----------



## BudBartos

That is funny !!! It should be recorded and sold next year.


----------



## Bill Weaver

Ross: I could use a com lathe bit, can you hook me up??


----------



## losiman2

what all are you doing to convert? just asking cause thats what i did..


----------



## partyplatedave

Haha. I am posting from my blackberry at lunch can't wait till tomorrow see you all here



That jingle is a trademark of david ottobre


----------



## losiman2

way to much time there little david get back to your school work...


----------



## tcian

dave s you told me to remined u about tries and motor


----------



## partyplatedave

oh......i dont think i can come tomorrow....something came up


----------



## BudBartos

Must have a hot date :devil:


----------



## losiman2

i got one motor done and tires done but prob wont be out fri...


----------



## partyplatedave

BudBartos said:


> Must have a hot date :devil:


howd you know...haha


----------



## tcian

so who all is comming tomarrow need to know weather to bring tc


----------



## BudBartos

She must have seen You on that blackberry thingy !!!


----------



## BudBartos

No TC for Me


----------



## tcian

no i mean do i need to bring the tc stuff or will the be enoft brp cars there


----------



## BudBartos

There will be plenty of BRP cars!!! It is a points race :thumbsup:


----------



## d_man

bud will need a couple of 8 tooth pinions. car seems to come alive with 8/52 gear would be greatly apreciated. nicole and myself will be there friday night. :freak: :freak:


----------



## d_man

no tang for fridays race   ? is will he be there for moral support :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

cool i dont have to lug all my stuff around bud do you still want me to bring the 18t


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I will not make Fridays race. I am now the Friday night closer at work. I am not sure why I said OK, but at the moment money talks. Have a good race night.


----------



## losiman2

i forgot its a points race i'll try and make it doors open at 5 right...


----------



## tcian

yyea doors open at 5


----------



## OrangeRacer

Looking forward to seeing everyone and some BRP racing. Good night for some pre-speedweeks racing!


----------



## losiman2

The RC Ten (actually 11) Commandments


1- Thou shalt turneth on thine transmitter before thou turneth on thine receiver, and thou shalt turneth off thine receiver before though turneth off thine transmitter, lest thine ride loseth control and draweth the wrath of all thine neighbors.

2- Thou shalt verify that none of thine neighbors on the track have the same channel as thou before thou turneth on thine transmitter, and thou shalt cry out thee number of thine channel before thou turneth on thine transmitter, lest thou suffer thee wrath of all thine neighbors and be dragged unto the center of the holy track and stoned. 

3- Thou shalt returneth all of thine neighbor's tools, crystals, and other things that thou borroweth from thine neighbor's pit box. 

4- Thou shalt neither covet nor show disrespect to thine neighbors ride, and shalt display good sportsmanship and cry out "good race" even if thou whippeth his a$$ royally. 

5- Thou shalt not hacketh upon thine neighbor's bumper neither going into or coming out of a corner in such a manner as to causeth him to spin out and wreck, and if thou doth hacketh upon thine neighbor's bumper, thou shalt pull aside to allow thine neighbor to regain race position lest all of the neighbors in thine villiage place the unholy label of HACK uponst thine ride. 

6- Thou shalt checketh thine pinion gear, servo, batteries, engine, and all screws before thou layeth thine ride upon thee holy track, lest thine ride loseth control and ploweth unto the unholy pipe, or hacketh upon thine neighbors' rides and draweth the wrath of all thine neighbors. 

7- Thou shalt keep thine diff balls tight and well lubricated, that thine neighbors shalt check it's action and cry out SWEeeeEEET!

8- Thou shalt give thine ride appropriate maintenance and cleaneth it often, and apply unto it every hop-up thou can afford, that it may be totally awesome and dwell in The Holy Hall in the hereafter. 

9- Thou shalt not useth thine ride in an unsafe manner, or to chase thine neighbor's cat, or thine neighbor's dog, or thine sister, or thine brother, or any of the animals of the earth, as thine ride is the holy vessel with which thee may participate in the holy ritual of RC racing and should be used only for racing or backyard bashing to keep it holy, Amen. 

10- Thou shalt not whineth or maketh excuses as to why thou loseth the holy race.

Above content Copyright rocknbil, 2002! Reproduction of these ten commandments is HIGHLY ENCOURAGED, please keep this copyright line intact!

11- If thou do corner marshal, thou shalt stay aware of thine holy surroundings and turn cars over immediately if not sooner lest thou suffer the wrath of thine fellow drivers. Remember that, what cometh aroundeth goeth aroundeth


----------



## tcian

ahahahahah :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Cool !!!! That should go in Tang's tips.

We do have a talented group of racers here. I'm still searching for My talent


----------



## BudBartos

I have Gold dust brushes in.

See You all later :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud-I thought your talent was to coordinate where to feast after the racing festivities!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes that could be it party planner


----------



## cepaw

Hey Bud, can you bring me a bumper for the BRP ?
thanks
Mike Rhodes


----------



## losiman2

anybody got an extra carbide com lathe bid that will fit a cobra that will be there tonight or do they have any on the wall at the gate?


----------



## marlborochippy

hahah tuning man killed his lathe


----------



## ML23

losimam left or righthanded


----------



## Marty Mangione

On the wall hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahect...


----------



## losiman2

i think left its point is on the right and slants to the left feeds for right to left across the com...its a cobra pro lathe


----------



## ML23

i have 1 ill bring


----------



## tcian

i want another b main win or get into the a main its going to be fun to night


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks to everyone for your help tonight trying to get the K5 rig rolling.Don S was right it wasn't the left front wheel that didn't give my car power,must be electronics!!I am seriously thinking about taking up knitting,and in this weather I could probably make alot of $$$.Hope everyone had fun tonight,thanks again......K5


----------



## K-5 CAPER

pm for you Bud


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Sorry for all the posts-Bud I also need new front body mount.Thanks K5


----------



## Marty Mangione

That was BIG FUN, don`t know about the race on the 18th though daytona 500 and all. Marty


----------



## DAVON

GREAT NIGHT OF RACING...HOPE EVERYBODY HAD FUN...CONGRATS TO IAN FOR MAKING THE A-MAIN..INPROVING EVERY WEEK....ALSO NICE TO SEE MISTER MORGAN COMING OUT WITH A BRP AND RACING WITH US..HOPE HE COMES BACK....SEE YOU NEXT RACE :wave: DAVE


----------



## tcian

yea very good night of racing i made the a mian yes


----------



## ML23

good night of racing by everybody.


----------



## losiman2

hey ml23 thanks alot for the bit i appricate it very much and great racing guys i finally got past 16 laps and it only took me 2 weeks wooo hooo :hat: see everyone next race..


----------



## BudBartos

Good job Guy's and girl's!!!! I learned alot. Big turnout also I beleive there were 21 BRP cars and 3 X ray's. 

The next points race is on the 18th at Freddies Hobbies. If You haven't been there come on down it is a blast.


----------



## tcian

cool thanks bud


----------



## Bill Weaver

How many are going to Freddies on the 18th. I wont be there, DAYTONA BABY


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be out at Freddies...Bill he has TV's....bring your spec truck!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes He has a big screen in the shop !!!!


----------



## tcian

ill be there


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site....


----------



## tcian

thanks alot micro


----------



## tcian

dave sees can u keep the bags the bodys came in i use them to store them thanks ian


----------



## tcian

no school tomarrow!!!!


----------



## Bill Weaver

no school tomarrow!!! .....You may want to show up anyway.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be on a plane to Phenix....warmer weather!


----------



## tcian

lucky micro and why would i want to go lol


----------



## losiman2

yea ill keep the bags i paint them bright pink too just like your cars  lol...


----------



## OrangeRacer

Fun night of racing on Friday thanks to everyone! Learned alot for next time. Enjoy the weather in sunny phoenix micro.


----------



## tcian

Lol Dave S Thanks Ian


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I can't make the race on the 18th. I am giong to a 175th Birthday party for my aunt and uncle. See you at Classic on March 3rd.


----------



## partyplatedave

yea.....no school.....ian you post stupid stuff way to much...ha


----------



## BudBartos

Don >> Bummer 175 years old I hope I never get that old !!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Yea my uncle will be 90 and his wife will be 85. Neat a double birthday party can't pass it up.


----------



## DAVON

partyplatedave said:


> yea.....no school.....ian you post stupid stuff way to much...ha


 LOOK WHO'S TALKING.....OR POSTING


----------



## losiman2

i was being nice and didn't wanna say it


----------



## tcian

yyes david i agree with dave


----------



## DAVON

Well Since Its Not A Points Race This Week....is Anybody Interested In Racing....at The Gate Or Classic Or Freddies??????? Let Me Know :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAVE


----------



## partyplatedave

sorry about that....lol......i here ian was in the A main and beat both daves.......finally someone to challenge me....lol

cant wait to finally race brp next week


----------



## BudBartos

At this point I'm taking the weekend off.


----------



## BudBartos

I'm a Super Star !!!! Here is My photo that was in the March issue of RC Driver  

Bet it will be there best selling issue for the year.

Yes that is team short bus member Bill Weaver to the right!!! IN BROWN JACKET


----------



## ML23

couple o us were talking about going to freddies on saturday to race road course.


----------



## tcian

i changed my avatar just for david lol


----------



## ghoulardi

*Freddy's*

Is the pts race gonna be oval or road? Tanx.


Indeed...


----------



## tcian

its oval cuz its on sunday the 18th


----------



## losiman2

yea as of right now we only run oval at freddies for points we havent ran freddies road course YET !!!!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Anyone racing brp`s this friday anywere?? classic oval would be great


----------



## Marty Mangione

Changed over my brp and wanted to get it dialed in.


----------



## DAVON

OK...FRIDAY WOULD BE ROAD COARSE AT THE GATE
SATURDAY WOULD BE DURING THE DAY AT FREDDIES OR THE GATE ROAD COARSE OR IN THE EVENING AT CLASSIC OVAL
SUNDAY WOULD BE OVAL AT FREDDIES
LETS TRY TO GET ON THE SAME PAGE.....I'LL BE AT THE GATE FOR CERTAIN ON FRIDAY....THE REST OF THE WEEKEND IS UP IN THE AIR....BUT I'LL RACE WHERE EVER YOU GUYS WANT :thumbsup: DAVE


----------



## tcian

Ill Be There Fri


----------



## ML23

ill be there fri, i wouldnt mind oval racing this weekend i need more practice for some reason i have a lot of trouble making left hand turns..


----------



## tcian

umm i guess i wont be there fri im going camping lol


----------



## Marty Mangione

I`ll be there friday with brp in hand Marty TsB


----------



## Marty Mangione

Talked to Bill weaver and Jeff morgan and they said they were in for friday. See ya there!!!!!!!!!!!!! BIG FUN!!! TsB


----------



## DAVON

LOOKS LIKE FRIDAY IS GOING TO BE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!
BE THERE OR BE SQUARE :tongue: :tongue: DAVE


----------



## OrangeRacer

Bud>>Nice! It's too bad RC Driver missed a perfect chance to interview you about 1/18th scale racing. Than it would have been the best selling issue for the year


----------



## Marty Mangione

Is it a hobbytown race??


----------



## Marty Mangione

Is it a OPEN day for the gate?? Who`s got the keys??


----------



## EAGLERACER

Fridays are always Hobbytown Nights THE Gate has nothing at all to do with Fridays Bob and I have the keys


----------



## Marty Mangione

Sorry, i did not know that YOU are booked every friday at the GATE. Should be a great time!!!!!!


----------



## tcian

nm......


----------



## BudBartos

Does anyone have a rear shock or shock shaft for a RC18?? If so can You bring it to the next race. I'm fixing up tcian's truck to sell on ebay and of course I have to rebuild it all


----------



## tcian

wow thanks bud


----------



## d_man

bud i need some steering blocks and new king pins for steering blocks one set of each will be fine thanks alot dennis


----------



## partyplatedave

i guess i am square.....lol....taking a break from racing

ian, why are you selling your mini......you just got it


----------



## tcian

i got it in july and i dont need it


----------



## BudBartos

He wants another BRP  Since they rock


----------



## BudBartos

How was the BRP racing Friday night??


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> How was the BRP racing Friday night??


IT WAS COLD..3 HEATS OF 5 CARS EACH AND I BROKE MY BRP IN PRACTICE :drunk:  ...IT SUCKED


----------



## BudBartos

Was that 3 heats of BRP or total.


----------



## partyplatedave

glad i didnt come.....LOL......just kidding.....should make it out soon


----------



## cepaw

that was 3 heats total, 1 brp- 1 touring - 1 12th scale
brp was great (except for Dave breaking in practice)
Jeff was first (with a stock) i never touched it motor whatever...
Marty was second
I was third I'll get you next time Marty nice racing
as always it was fun to race
I'm starting to wonder who races more
the guys on the track
or the guys running the race...
Mike


----------



## losiman2

hey davon thats what you get for drivin a ford... i think jeffs motors are a little TWEAKED so to say but thats ok he's not the only one that can tweak a motor  right davon !!!


----------



## BudBartos

Tang >> Your top secret item is on it's way they sent it to Pluto first. You should be flying at the next race


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> hey davon thats what you get for drivin a ford


IT WASN'T A FORD AT THE TIME...BUT IT WILL BE AGAIN....SOON :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

losiman2 said:


> hey davon thats what you get for drivin a ford... i think jeffs motors are a little TWEAKED so to say but thats ok he's not the only one that can tweak a motor  right davon !!!


Not sure but I think Ray's old BRP had a Pro-Stock motor....


----------



## DAVON

Micro_Racer said:


> Not sure but I think Ray's old BRP had a Pro-Stock motor....


NO..IT WAS A STOCK MOTOR...HE JUST DROVE BETTER...AND HE WAS FASTER BUT IT WAS STILL A STOCK MOTOR


----------



## BudBartos

Ray had one of each :devil:


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Ray had one of each :devil:


I SAW IT....IT WAS STOCK


----------



## nitrojeff

Because there was so much talk last week, I used the motor I bought from Bud straight out of the bag. I was 1 second a lap faster than the next car. I even let Davon drive my car and he took 2nd place with it.


----------



## BudBartos

WOW !!!! Tang has one of those off the rack motors and has done well with it.

Jeff is a WILD fast racer


----------



## Marty Mangione

Great racing friday nite. Really having a lot of fun with the BRP. Marty TsB


----------



## losiman2

hey marty you finally getting to race and not wrench or you still tweakin !!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Just racing now. gotta find me a hot motor. er i mean good stock motor.hehehe


----------



## BudBartos

OK then weekend off for Me is over!!! What did I do? WORKED  

Well the next BRP points race is at Freddies this coming Sunday the 18th. If You have not made it to one of the races here come on down the track and all is awsome!!! They start racing at noon so if Your there by 10:00 or 10:30 your good.

Who will be the fastest this time? Micro took the last big race there but SG1 and Tang were fast! Maybe Don S will not be taking ice skating lessons this race  
In stock I know K-5caper has all new electronics but some of the new racers ar pretty fast.
So come on down and SEE


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> OK then weekend off for Me is over!!! What did I do? WORKED
> 
> WHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAA I had to work.....Funny, so did I. Does anyone feel sorry for Bud.
> 
> Tang


----------



## losiman2

not really  sorry bud just keppin it honest !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Yes but I'm OLD !!! And the traffic is tough getting to work


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Sorry Bud,I have to agree with Tang(did I just say that)......But WWWHHHHAAAA I had to work this past weekend also!!


----------



## losiman2

how many people do you have to WALK by to get to your shop but whaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> Yes but I'm OLD !!! And the traffic is tough getting to work


What did boy lay down in the hallway, and you had to step over him?


----------



## losiman2

TangTester said:


> What did boy lay down in the hallway, and you had to step over him?



i dont care who ya are thats funny right there now !!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Indeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

NO Boy was laying on the bed and I couldn't get up


----------



## Micro_Racer

You had a boy in your bed?


----------



## losiman2

thats just wrong!!! how was az micro


----------



## TangTester

Boy is his dog......

Next complain will be that there was a long wait at The Blue Sky.


----------



## losiman2

i kinda figured that very origonal name bud... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Easy to remember !!! All of the dogs I have had all had the same name Boy. KISS Keep it simple stupid!! Thats my saying.

So Who will be at the race Sunday? Don't forget Freddies has a big screen TV in the shop.


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in for Sunday !


----------



## Micro_Racer

I'm in


----------



## losiman2

i'll be there !!!!


----------



## tcian

im in


----------



## cepaw

I'm in


----------



## DAVON

ME 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

who is bring their spec truck?


----------



## d_man

hey bud any knews on the parts that i need also any info on how to get any faster. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: also have ? about the big block motor and four cell pack which is better 1400 or 1500


----------



## BudBartos

d man>> Your stuff went in mail today and Daves also. The 1400 cells after much testing seem faster.


----------



## Marty Mangione

How do you get to freddys?? Marty


----------



## Marty Mangione

Dave pm


----------



## nitrojeff

Marty Mangione said:


> How do you get to freddys?? Marty


Well.... where can directions to Freddies be found?


----------



## Marty Mangione

found it see ya there bout 10;30. Marty


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

where are you coming from


----------



## tcian

what time do i need to be there


----------



## losiman2

around 10 at the latest to get ready racing starts at noon ian you have pm !!!


----------



## nitrojeff

will i need different tires for Freddies?


----------



## losiman2

Ian Clean Out Your Pm Box Dork !!!


----------



## losiman2

depends on who ya ask jeff but most of us run the same tires I THINK !


----------



## tcian

i DID DORK U are going in the wall for the feedback


----------



## losiman2

HA YOUR A FUNNY LITTLE GUY ARN'T YA !!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

below is Freddies address - use mapquest for directions:

http://www.freddieshobbies.com/index.asp?PAGEACTION=COMPANY

see you all on Sunday -- Dave you going to bring your spec truck?


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Got to miss this one too. Got the birthday party to go to. Going to change days with someone at work to make the March 16th Race. See you at Classic on the 3rd.


----------



## losiman2

if you meen me dave not i only like to race one class at a time but i am in for off sundays lazor and i have been talking about it already.. i like to relax and enjoy racing and not be in a rush 1 class for me micro...


----------



## marlborochippy

ill be there with my brp and truck


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> d man>> Your stuff went in mail today and Daves also. The 1400 cells after much testing seem faster.


THANKS BUD....YOU DA MAN!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

Can we all make an effort to get along Sunday?


----------



## Marty Mangione

Got all i need, can`t wait till sunday. Hopefully Jeff Morgan and I will both make it. Thanks to all who offered help. Marty TsB


----------



## TangTester

Hey Bud,

With all of the snow I was hoping you made it into work today. I know it took me a few extra minutes.
Tang


----------



## ZOOOOM

*There is no day like a snow day*

With all this snow I was hoping that they would close the lab @ at noon yesterday and close it today........And they did. Got to love the them government jobs :wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Probably right Tang>>>>>>>>>BRP will probably be closed and Boy won't want to go potty in this weather either!!!


----------



## BudBartos

I have not seen this much snow out here since 1978 blizzard. I know most of You were not born yet!!!


----------



## tcian

well this is the most ive ever seen


----------



## BudBartos

Glad this was not on Sat or Sun since it would cut in to the racing


----------



## K-5 CAPER

No snow, sleet,Tornado,Daytona 500 or porn should ever cut into an important points race at Freddies Raceway park


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> I have not seen this much snow out here since 1978 blizzard. I know most of You were not born yet!!!


I remember those day and I am not as old as some people  

We use to ride snowmobiles every night after school, YES SCHOOL. I think Bedford only closed once the whole time I was in high school. Not these days things have turned into a joke.

I think the whole general population is getting sissified. its snowing lets go home ? *WHY * , its February and your in NE Ohio , here is a news flash, it snows. 

And what's up with the news people. A simple snow storm and they start telling you about it days before hand ? they need to get over it snows here. No school and they send people home early ? why ? I just don't get it 

Ok I am going on a tangent sorry :wave:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Freddie, does Luigi's pizza deliver to you in this weather,that's what we really need to know!!??!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Funny you ask. I ordered lunch yesterday, and I had it delivered. It was right on time


----------



## K-5 CAPER

That means BRP racers will be right on time Sunday!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Like Always ! :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

im happy happy no school!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I'm stuck in Chicago O'Hare....hope to get home sometime


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Stupid weather, got my car buried in my own driveway. Honda doesn't like snow higher than the grill. Oh right it's a car not a snowplow. It will be here this afternoon, yippie!


----------



## BudBartos

3 hours to get the drive shoveled. Just to get out and I have a 4WD.

Micro>> Planes ,trains and automobiles :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty Mangione

2.5 hours and i got a blower. hopefully it`s over and we can get down to racing. See ya sunday. Any other short BUSSERS going???


----------



## TangTester

The Jeepster went right through the snow....it was drifted high enough to come over the hood. Gotta love a JEEP.
Tang


----------



## losiman2

yep my jeep was halfway up the doors and went right through it it's gotta be a jeep thing huh tang !!!!!! shovel snow HA !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Yes but I don't have those mudder tires like Your jeeps !!!


----------



## tcian

yea snow can be a pain in the butt!!!!


----------



## losiman2

hey ian shouldn't you be makin money shoveling drives :tongue:


----------



## tcian

i already did lol $52


----------



## ML23

i just spent 3 hours shovelin. i would have gladly paid some kid 50 bucks to do it


----------



## BudBartos

Marty >> Is Tom coming to Freddies?


----------



## losiman2

ok guys just got done building a mid motor chassis anything different on setup for the midi i should know about has anyone rad a midi at freddies yet?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Ah finally got home to waist high snow in my driveway...that's it, I'm moving to Texas! 
How many motors will be claimed at Freddies?

BTW - I will have a few for sale!


----------



## Robertw321

Micro_Racer said:


> that's it, I'm moving to Texas!


Move to Arizona, you can go race with Rafster. :jest:


----------



## tcian

" just spent 3 hours shovelin. i would have gladly paid some kid 50 bucks to do it" and i would have done it lol


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Nice young man and son showed and for $25.00 plowed and shoveled both cars out of the snow drifts. Boy, what a bargan and now I can go to work without being picked up by the boss.


----------



## losiman2

wow i remember when i shoveled miles of driveways for like $5 a drive way and that was in brunswick when we got hammered !!! guess im just cheap !


----------



## marlborochippy

I used to shovel the driveways for free man if i would have just asked for a little bit lol.
see you guys sunday even if its going to take me an hour to get there im still racing.


----------



## TangTester

Shovelling driveways is the way I made the money to buy my first R/C car. I nice tamyia grasshopper over 24 year ago. Wow I have been doing this a long time. I guess that what makes me the , as 2slow00 would say " Most respected racer"
tang


----------



## ZOOOOM

What time do the doors open at freddies?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Doors open at 8 am and we start racing at noon sharp ! :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

ok i need to know that too


----------



## ML23

i knw it till kinda early but whAT ARE THE PLANS FTER THE MARCH 16TH RACE ???????


----------



## losiman2

MORE RACING !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ronald86

hey bud do you make a stocker body that will fit over the wheels of a mini t or 18t


----------



## tcian

Yes Racing


----------



## BudBartos

No wide body for the RC18 at this time I was thinking of a stocker to go on there new Rally cars.


----------



## tcian

yyea that would be cool bud


----------



## losiman2

those would be cool for parking lot racing !!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

Bud you have a pm


----------



## Marty Mangione

Tang ,your a legend in your own mind.


----------



## BudBartos

tcian >>> The RC18T has met the reserve with over 25 people watching it. The mamba is close with like 15 people watching it :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

cool thanksbud!!!!


----------



## losiman2

hey bud is this the motor you where using to test the mid chassis Mabuchi RS-360RH 6V Motors (Speed 280 electric motor


----------



## BudBartos

No it is a 370 size.

Bud


----------



## losiman2

ok thanks bud..


----------



## tcian

i have a question i just bought an m8 with my snowblowin and christmas money and im pickin it up on sunday does anyone want to buy the swith and Eextra recever


----------



## BudBartos

tcian>> Maybe can You bring it.


----------



## tcian

yyea i will im paying the guy on sunday.......The 18t is selling o yea can i take the money in parts not a car lol like tries,motors,batterys


----------



## tcian

and how much are entery fees at freddies and when should i be there


----------



## DAVON

tcian said:


> and how much are entery fees at freddies and when should i be there


10 bucks for the first class and 5 for the next if you race more than one....i'll be there around 9:30-10:00 am...racing at noonSHARP :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

ok thats when ill be there im getting radio the m8 at 900 so ill be there and does anyone know if the staned spectrum reciver id the the size of the rs310


----------



## tcian

Dave can u bring me home on sunday and could u bring ur spec truck i want to try it lol


----------



## DAVON

tcian said:


> does anyone know if the staned spectrum reciver id the the size of the rs310


WHAT?????


----------



## DAVON

tcian said:


> Dave can u bring me home on sunday and could u bring ur spec truck i want to try it lol


YES TO BOTH QUESTIONS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

ian the standard will fit in the midi but its tite the new spectrum reciever will fit much better thats what mike has i have the standard in mine i'll show ya sunday!


----------



## nitrojeff

what does the spec class involve? Is there a different chassis?


----------



## losiman2

spec truck is 1/10 scale oval cars jeff with spec packs and spec handout motors there really slow motors you wouldn't like it no smoke


----------



## tcian

cool and i got an m8 dave for the price of an oval car i bought it with my snowblowing money and my christmas money instead of an oval car


----------



## losiman2

you gettin an oval car ian ?


----------



## tcian

no i ment instead of an oval car lol


----------



## losiman2

then you just got the m8 to look cool huh


----------



## tcian

no ill use it my  in t2,revo,brp,tc3 lol IM COOL


----------



## losiman2

nothin like brp might as well seel all that other garbage !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrojeff

thanks


----------



## tcian

o yae how much is the entery fee and do they have lunch there


----------



## losiman2

$10 to race one class and awsome pizza for $1 a piece and pop and stuff


----------



## Marty Mangione

Bud you have Another PM.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Tang,bringing the 19 inch flat screen jones for the 500 Sunday


----------



## losiman2

you don't need it freddie's got a bigscreen for the 500


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Dont plan on spending the entire day in the hobby shop;need to work on my car instead


----------



## tcian

so who all is comming out tomarrow


----------



## BudBartos

I will be there alond with Tang, Gary C and Don S.


----------



## BudBartos

Marty >> Got it I will have it Sunday. Is Bill W coming??


----------



## losiman2

i'll be there !!!


----------



## cepaw

I'll be there


----------



## DAVON

I'll Be There...i Don't Think Bill W. Will Be There (daytona)


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be the Oval track!


----------



## tcian

yyea u guys are right the 3500 fits very nicely ,Dave s can u help me with the radio tomarrow i put the recever in the car so the radio is all i have to worry about


----------



## losiman2

yea we'll get it your pink oval body is ready...freddie will love it..


----------



## tcian

ok thanks alot dave PINK YEA MY FAVORITE COLOR


----------



## DAVON

I Thought So :lol: :jest: :lol:


----------



## losiman2

i wasn't gonna say anything but i did give him a funny look when he said oh yea i want PINK makes ya think doesn't it...  :tongue:


----------



## tcian

o no i want it,and do u use standeed batts in ur m8


----------



## marlborochippy

hey guys i recomend leaving a little early sunday morning. Its snowing a lil bit out here not sure how the roads are for you guys coming out.


----------



## losiman2

4X4 !!


----------



## marlborochippy

lol still dosent stop any better lol


----------



## losiman2

brakes are for girls !!!! who said anything about stopin !!!


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> brakes are for girls !!!! who said anything about stopin !!!


JUST LIKE ON THE TRACK....... :jest: :lol: :devil:


----------



## marlborochippy

Dave Dave Dave Of The 4x4's Watch Out For That Lake.


----------



## losiman2

it be ait !!!!!!


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> it be ait !!!!!!


WHAT?????


----------



## losiman2

guess it's a hillbilly thing ?


----------



## DAVON

I Guess :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## losiman2

now if your drivin a ford ya better start now !!!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> now if your drivin a ford ya better start now !!!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


YOU WANT TO BE BEAT THAT BAD.....THAT YOU CAN'T WAIT TILL TOMORROW.... :wave:


----------



## marlborochippy

that is if it starts


----------



## losiman2

WHATEVER !!!!!


----------



## losiman2

Whatch You Mouth There Chippy !!!!! There Will Be Racin !!


----------



## DAVON

marlborochippy said:


> that is if it starts


THEO....WHO'S CAR SURVIVED THE CRASH??????? YOURS OR THE FORD :devil:  :tongue:
FORDS RULE BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## losiman2

Found On Road Dead 
Fix Or Repair Daily 
Flip Over Read Directions 

YOU PICK DAVE !!!!


----------



## marlborochippy

Sorry got to stand up for lazor you flip over jeeps they have instructions on the windsheilds to do so hehehe


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> Found On Road Dead
> Fix Or Repair Daily
> Flip Over Read Directions
> 
> YOU PICK DAVE !!!!


OK I WILL........FIRST ON RACE DAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

marlborochippy said:


> Sorry got to stand up for lazor you flip over jeeps they have instructions on the windsheilds to do so hehehe


BUT CAN SEES READ THEM?????? THATS THE QUESTION :tongue:


----------



## losiman2

i havent seen you first yet in a ford ? and i don't have that sticker so :tongue:


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> i havent seen you first yet in a ford ? and i don't have that sticker so :tongue:


IF I'M IN FRONT OF YOU.......THATS FIRST FOR ME :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

well even ian can get in front of me so whats that say for you only prob is he can't stay there HA !!! I KILL ME


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> HA !!! I KILL ME


AND ONLY YOU :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## losiman2

just for that im going to eat chili and pit next to you buddy talk about :drunk: :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> just for that im going to eat chili and pit next to you buddy talk about :drunk: :drunk: :drunk:


OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## losiman2

teach you to run your mouth fordboy !!!!! ahh ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## DAVON

Even With My Eyes Burning....and Gasping For My Last Breath...i'll Still Kick Your Butt :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## losiman2

well see bout that


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> well see bout that


THE ONLY THING YOU'LL SEE IS THE REAR OF THE BLUE DEUCE..YEAH BABY!!!!!!


----------



## DAVON

Wow What A Battle....TO BAD YOU CAN'T DO THIS ON THE TRACK :tongue:


----------



## marlborochippy

Keep this going tommorow and we will have a blast hehe. Lets all make sure sees and lazor are in the same heat all night.


----------



## DAVON

marlborochippy said:


> Lets all make sure sees and lazor are in the same heat all night.


ONLY UNTIL I'M IN THE A MAIN AND SEES ISN'T :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

How Many Posts Has This Been Going On?????????? I Think To Many


----------



## marlborochippy

lol 2 pages only cause i told you guys to leave early for the roads lol


----------



## DAVON

So Its All Theos Fault


----------



## marlborochippy

yup everyone is used to saying that
Mico bring some motors i need a good one:dude:


----------



## losiman2

you need more than a good motor :wave: and lazor and i are always in the same heat then in the same loser b main :hat:


----------



## losiman2

yep all theos fault oh yea you got mail !!!!


----------



## marlborochippy

mail back at your dave. and i moved my reciver that should help corner speed lol. Now to retire the 2 season old motor.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will have motors and arms...if I make it out -- sick of snow..


----------



## marlborochippy

ok micro. hope to see you there. Snow is fun hehe


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Just want to tell all the BRP guys thanks for coming out today. I know battling the snow was rough but I think we had a good time. 

I also want to through my hat into the ring if you guys need a new home track to run on, I will always be here. I may not be as big as another, but I think I more than make up for it in other ways. 

Thank you again :wave: 

Freddie


----------



## tcian

nice racing today!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

-- 1/18 Oval - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 55 5:00.91 Chris Kandrach 
2 6 55 5:03.50 Short Bus Marty 
3 4 53 5:05.09 jeff Morgan 
4 5 53 5:05.59 Mike Long 
5 3 52 5:01.79 Gary Chapin 
6 8 52 5:06.59 Ross jaenke 
7 7 48 5:00.30 dave Lazor 
8 2 17 5:02.25 Dan korff 

-- 1/18 Oval - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 54 5:03.39 Ross jaenke 
2 5 52 5:02.29 Mike Rhodes 
3 2 50 5:02.58 Dave Sees 
4 1 49 5:01.07 Ian Vrana 
5 4 49 5:01.54 Bob Williams 
6 6 38 5:03.11 Trudy Whitt 
-- 7 --- DNS --- Theo Williams 
-- 8 --- DNS --- Wayne Gerber  

 -- BRP Pro Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 63 5:03.58 Wayne Gerber 
2 5 61 5:00.26 Tyler Gerber 
3 4 61 5:01.14 Mike Elwood 
4 3 61 5:01.51 Bud Bartos 
5 2 60 5:02.15 Patrick Barber 
6 6 57 5:02.92 Don Smolik


----------



## nitrojeff

That was super freakin' fun!!!! Thanks!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks Freddie,was a good time!!


----------



## tcian

Harvick WON YES GOOD RACE BUT THE BIG ONE AT THE END WAS PRETTY BAD


----------



## nitrojeff

Ian pm


----------



## DAVON

Thanks Freddie....as Always Tons Of Fun


----------



## Micro_Racer

Freddie - thanks for posting the mains....I forgot to grab the mains starting order. Can you email or post it?

Thanks - and as always - thanks for a great race day!
It's time for you to get a BRP!


----------



## tcian

jeff pm


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro-the starting positions are posted next to the persons finishing order in the mains


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 - what you lack in speed, you make up in brain power! Thanks!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro if that's the case I'm screwed all the way around!!Thanks though


----------



## BudBartos

OK thanks for all Freddie!!!! It was a good time. Will be in touch with You.WOW Is that SG1 fast???


----------



## Marty Mangione

That was great fun thanks to all at Freddys and the rest of the brpers. Marty TsB


----------



## Marty Mangione

Oh Yea, Thank you TONY at POWER PUSH the battries ran GREAT got us 2nd and 3rd in the A main. Not bad for our First time at that track. Thanks again TONY/ POWER PUSH!!!


----------



## sg1

Bud,
You know what the secret is  You've tested it!!


----------



## losiman2

yep great time agian and great program freddie :thumbsup: and aaaaaawwwwwwwsome pizza. ian mabey the third time will be the charm to put me in the wall eh... LOL ..... :tongue:


----------



## tcian

wayne pm


----------



## TangTester

FUN race tonight. I had a really fast car. I ran into traction issues....too much. boy it would just snap and no notice. 

I was really happy with the first run. Car was smooth, and had Lots of HP. The traction build up and I did change my set up....will is in CLASSIC
TANG


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Why do you think you had the traction issue Tang,seen you had roll over in heat #2 what was that??


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Sorry I missed the race,but family doings come first. Did we start bump ups. I noticed Ross's name in the B and A mains.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yes Don Ross bumped up.How was the Birthday party?


----------



## DAVON

Ok Since Next Week Is An Off Week.......anybody Up For A Trip To Classic????? Or Any Other Of The Tracks Around????? Post If Interested :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .....DAVE


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

K-5 CAPER said:


> Micro-the starting positions are posted next to the persons finishing order in the mains


WOW, he's is good :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Hello Dan,the party was very nice I was one of the youngest people there. It was a sitdown dinner with entertainment. Hell of a 175th birthday party. I will see you all at Classic on the 3rd., unless we group race sometime other than Friday.


----------



## chicky03

DAVON said:


> Ok Since Next Week Is An Off Week.......anybody Up For A Trip To Classic????? Or Any Other Of The Tracks Around????? Post If Interested :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .....DAVE


We have a club race at the gate this saturday 2/24 if you guys are interested in running. 

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## tcian

so who all is in for classic on sat or the gate


----------



## ML23

had a great time yesterday, i did much better this time around compared to my last outing at freddies. hopefully see every one his weekend somewhere. ill go where ever the racing is.

Drunk Mike


----------



## BudBartos

I was considering Classic to try the new carpet.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site.


----------



## losiman2

classic sounds good i like buds idea of trying the new carpet out before the points race...


----------



## tcian

Thank you bud


----------



## cepaw

OK, I have to ask, what motors are you guys running ?
is everyone using a Buds motor ?
can we use other motors ? Parma ?
the reason I ask
I have 3 Buds motors, I put them on my pulsar motor run in at 4 v
# 1 pulled 0.85 amps
# 2 pulled 0.98 amps
# 3 pulled 1.10 amps
I then tested Ians motor, the slow one he used to run the qual, not the fast one he uses in the main, at it pulled 1.76
then I tested Jeff's it pulled 1.89
I thought the BRP was going to be fun, everyone going about the same speed, the better drivers going to win by a lap or so...
I find its just like tc , its not about a better driver, its about a better motor...
Dont get me wrong, I'm having fun, but seeing 14 cars doing 54-56 laps to my 52 is driving me crazy...
So how do I make my motor faster ?
I know Jeff you just pulled it off the rack, and it just so happens to be twice as fast as the one I pulled off the rack right after you.
I just want to have a motor I can compete with
if I dont do well because of my driving, I can live with that
but I dont stand a chance with my off the rack motors.
any help would be great (and please dont tell me to claim someones fast motor)
thaks
Mike


----------



## losiman2

mike believe it or not its not like tc at all it's not all about motor its all about setup and driving and some of those really fast guys do run the off the rack motors motors have some to do with it but you can have the fastest motor in the pack and still come in last everything on your car has to be super smooth and polished and perfict then the fast motor and the the driving with these little cars it really is just minute things that will give you a 2 laps faster car if you havent done so already ready ALL of the the tangs tips its long but well worth it .. i give you a perfict example drunk mike had a gerber motor last time at freddies but he couldn't get the car to handle so he did badly "no offence mike" now this time at the same track and same kinda motor he did WAY better... so look at you car first then motors just my 2 cents...


----------



## tcian

when did u dyno my motor? lol


----------



## cepaw

Thanks Dave, I know, and I have polished and set up my car well, the botton line is, I know how good of a driver I am, not the best in our group, but not the 20th either. I ran a good line and was consistant all 4 races
52-5:04
52-5:03
52-5:03
52-5:02
my car could not go cars blow by me, there cars on a wide line, traction rolling off the track, taking the chicane on the straight away, and going 54 laps
I will pull my car apart, check everything, and see what happens, maybe then Ian will let me put his slow motor in and I can compare.


----------



## d_man

whats up guys classic sounds like a great idea we need the practice before big points race on the 3 what do you guys think about breaking brp attendance record at classic i think record is 28 is this correct bud


----------



## tcian

yyea u can put it in do u still have it? if not u can dyno all my motors excpt the 2 i want and u can take what ever u want at classic ITS GONNA BE FUN


----------



## BudBartos

I have found it is the batteries that make a big differance along with the motor. Also chassis setup.

We did not have this problem until some started going nuts on rebuilding them dynoing them zapping them ect.
Here is the solution If someone blows by You claim that motor!!! That is why We have a claiming rule. I had My $$ out to take Tangs on sunday but He started to cry. Just don't claim Waynes since it will more that likely blow up  

cepaw>> I did notice You were pretty slow in the main let Pat, Myself or Wayne check out your ride next time.
Remember You must debind them each time you put it in your car or change gearing.

I have been doing some testing with the 370 motors maybe for next season or the summer series.


----------



## BudBartos

dman>> All time record is 29 this year was 28!!! Did you get Your parts?


----------



## Marty Mangione

So when would we race the classic Sat? or Sun???


----------



## Micro_Racer

cepaw said:


> OK, I have to ask, what motors are you guys running ?
> is everyone using a Buds motor ?
> can we use other motors ? Parma ?
> the reason I ask
> I have 3 Buds motors, I put them on my pulsar motor run in at 4 v
> # 1 pulled 0.85 amps
> # 2 pulled 0.98 amps
> # 3 pulled 1.10 amps
> I then tested Ians motor, the slow one he used to run the qual, not the fast one he uses in the main, at it pulled 1.76
> then I tested Jeff's it pulled 1.89
> I thought the BRP was going to be fun, everyone going about the same speed, the better drivers going to win by a lap or so...
> I find its just like tc , its not about a better driver, its about a better motor...
> Dont get me wrong, I'm having fun, but seeing 14 cars doing 54-56 laps to my 52 is driving me crazy...
> So how do I make my motor faster ?
> I know Jeff you just pulled it off the rack, and it just so happens to be twice as fast as the one I pulled off the rack right after you.
> I just want to have a motor I can compete with
> if I dont do well because of my driving, I can live with that
> but I dont stand a chance with my off the rack motors.
> any help would be great (and please dont tell me to claim someones fast motor)
> thaks
> Mike


Mike - all of us use Bud's motors - the parma 16d green endbell. Even the guys in the pro-stock class us the same motor. Dave is right about making sure the car is free and the motor is not bound. Take a look at the Tang's Tips thread, years of experience packed into one thread! I follow all of the tips! This is what I do to keep my motors running in tip top shape:
1. Clean them with motor spray after every run
2. Clean the comm with a comm brush, and clean the slits with an exacto
3. Oil the bushings on both sides of the arm before every run
4. Use just a SMALL SMALL drop of VOODOO just before the race
5. Cut the comm every so often
6. Replace the springs and brushes every few runs

I will have some more motors at the next race you can try...


----------



## losiman2

wow someone actually said i was right i better mark that down on the calander !!!  my wife will never believe me though


----------



## nitrojeff

I found the 280 motor dyno magnets at Tower Hobbies for around $10


----------



## sg1

cepaw,
Bud is correct... chassis set up & batteries make a big difference. I went threw alot of motors and everyone is different. What that means is each motor may require a different gear ratio. I ran 9-45, 9-48, 10-52, and 10-48 and was able to turn the same lap times with motors that went from .9 amps to 2.4 amps. All the speed in the world wont help if the car cannot carry the speed in the turns. I tried staggering tire compounds, putting tweek in the car, a spoiler, different front springs....etc. Once the car could handle the speed I was able to run consistant and fast times. If your car is terribly slow, then there may be a binding problem somewhere you may have over looked. Like bud said, stop by and we can take a look.
Wayne


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> I have been doing some testing with the 370 motors maybe for next season or the summer series.


THAT SOUNDS GOOD TO ME.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAVE


----------



## cepaw

thanks guys, I will let you guys take a look


----------



## losiman2

thanks for the info jeff !!!


----------



## ML23

losiman2 said:


> mike believe it or not its not like tc at all it's not all about motor its all about setup and driving and some of those really fast guys do run the off the rack motors motors have some to do with it but you can have the fastest motor in the pack and still come in last everything on your car has to be super smooth and polished and perfict then the fast motor and the the driving with these little cars it really is just minute things that will give you a 2 laps faster car if you havent done so already ready ALL of the the tangs tips its long but well worth it .. i give you a perfict example drunk mike had a gerber motor last time at freddies but he couldn't get the car to handle so he did badly "no offence mike" now this time at the same track and same kinda motor he did WAY better... so look at you car first then motors just my 2 cents...


NO OFFENSE TAKKEN AT LL YOU ARERIGHT, THE FIRST TIME I WAS ATFREDDIES I NEVER RAN OVAL BEFORE SO I JUST COPPIED WAYNES SETUP, AND IT JUST DIDNT WORK FOR ME, THIS TIME I WENT OUT WITH A BOX SET-UP AND PRACTCEED FOR A BIT AND ASKED FOR HELP INSTED OF JUST OPYING WHAT THE FAST GUYS HAD. I ALSO DIALED ALOT OF STEERING OUT AND SLOWED DOWN THE EXP RATE IT IT WORKED REALLY WELL FOR ME. THE MOTOR I WAS RUNNING WAS A PLAIN MOTOR THAT I BOUGHT FROM BUD AND PUT MY OWN BRUSHES IN, IT WASNT EVAN THAT FAST ON THE DYNO, ONLY 27,000 RPM. BUT M CAR WAS SET UP BETTER FOR MY STYLE SO I WAS ABLE TO USE MOR OF THE POWER I HAD .


----------



## losiman2

great job on the rebound mike you looked a 1000 times better out there :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Also note the tuned motors I have on the rack are fairly close to each other.


Marty>> Classic is on Saturday.


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget the next points race will be at Classic on March 3.

Then We go to HT on the 16th of March for the last points race on the 23 rd of March will be the awards at HT race.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Cepaw-I found out that running a little wide at Freddies is faster,if you run it a little tighter you scrub off alot of speed>>hope that helps!


----------



## losiman2

bud and everyone else please remind me about mid week to bring my digital video camera to classic on the 3rd so i can make sure its ready and charged and all that good stuff :thumbsup: mid next week not this week


----------



## BudBartos

losiman>>> Bring Your camera!!!!

I just ordered some bigfoot brushes for those that want to give them a try.


----------



## losiman2

gee thanks bud i was told by several people that gold dust is the best brush what do you think bud?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

How are you 2slow00?


----------



## BudBartos

Thats all I have run but I know wayne has tryed the BF brush.

Maybe I should go to handout motors to stop all this motor tinkering.


----------



## ghoulardi

Perhaps the answer would be for everyone who wants to race to bring a motor and put it in a box. Before racin' starts you pull a random motor out of the same box. You take that one home and bring it to the next race and start all over again. Just my .02.


----------



## losiman2

i still say motors dont matter that much a perfict example is the spec truck class at freddies all the same handout motors yet you have most guys running 50 to 53 laps and the guys that set there car up right and drive good are turning 57 laps all the same motors.. i could give bud a slow motor and i take a modified motor even and he'll still beat me because his chassis is perfict and he drives like he's on rails same with pat don micro all the really fast guys are fast becuase of there cars and driving skills not just there motors.. just my opinion..


----------



## BudBartos

Yes chassis setup is important. Look for the little things.


----------



## DAVON

So,how Many Are In For Classic Saturday?????? I Am :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
RACING STARTS AT 6:00....RIGHT????? DAVE


----------



## ghoulardi

Can't make it. Gotta work. Don't that just bite the big one?


----------



## tcian

im in


----------



## losiman2

mabey i'll tell ya later..


----------



## BudBartos

Racing now starts at 5:00. I'm 90% sure I will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## d_man

:thumbsup: bud recieved parts today thanks alot mike micro is 100 percent correct tang tips are the way to go when setting up car follow them to the tee you should be able to telldifference in your car immediately i am 85% sure i will be there sat boggety boggety boys lets go racing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I'm in for this Sat. I will try to bring another racer with me. See who ever Sat.


----------



## Marty Mangione

What time does the classic open on sat?? I know racing starts at 5 pm but what time can you get there?? Marty TsB


----------



## BudBartos

I think they open at 11:00.


----------



## losiman2

aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh marty wants to do a little r & d at the classic... lol


----------



## Marty Mangione

You know it, Chris Beat me by 3 sec`s my first time at freddys. You better belive i`am gonna find that 3 sec`s Besides the classic is my fav as far as indoor goes. SEE YA SAT Marty TsB


----------



## nitrojeff

He better! :hat: I can't make it this weekend, but I will be there next weekend to avenge my poor performance in the main at Freddies!!


----------



## nitrojeff

Hey Mike, I haven't run the motor you tested. I will trade you for any one of yours! I'm not tweakin' anything, only being sure to break in the bushings AND brushes. I had flat cells for the main at Freddies and could only squeeze 53 laps.


----------



## BudBartos

Whoever wanted the parts to finish a car I have them on the rack.


----------



## BudBartos

losiman2 said:


> bud and everyone else please remind me about mid week to bring my digital video camera to classic on the 3rd so i can make sure its ready and charged and all that good stuff :thumbsup: mid next week not this week


Dave don't forget !!!


----------



## losiman2

that was me bud thanks!!!


----------



## ML23

not much goin on in here today


----------



## tcian

ok im in for sat i have to test cars LOL


----------



## Micro_Racer

Sorry guys, I will not be at Classic's this weekend.


----------



## losiman2

i will be at classic so see you guys there...


----------



## tcian

ok sounds good


----------



## Marty Mangione

Can`t wait till sat. Marty TsB


----------



## tcian

neather can i


----------



## Marty Mangione

me tooooooooooooooo


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud,are you going to Classic tomorrow?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes I hope You are !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

I just got in the Big foot 2 motor brushes!! I will have them and some stock brushes and of course the gold dust on the rack Sat.


----------



## BudBartos

losiman2 said:


> bud and everyone else please remind me about mid week to bring my digital video camera to classic on the 3rd so i can make sure its ready and charged and all that good stuff :thumbsup: mid next week not this week


And again !!!!


----------



## losiman2

you want me to bring the camera sat or to the points race cause i was gonna bring it to the points race....thanks bud.. bud you got pm...


----------



## BudBartos

Points race is fine there will be more racers there. Guess I will have to remind You again


----------



## losiman2

ok thats what i figured thanks bud and see everybody thats going sat...


----------



## DAVON

Hey losiboy2 Don't Forget To Bring Your Camera To The Next Points Race


----------



## losiman2

ok fordboy will do... you get that target painted on that bumper for me yet?


----------



## DAVON

You Don't Need A Target To Find My Bumper


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Yes Bud would like to do some tire testing tomorrow,so hope you are bringing a variety


----------



## losiman2

yea your right there i just look for that really slow ford in front of me and its eigther you or ian.. lol :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 caper>> Want to go to Italian place before race?


----------



## tcian

no thats for me LOL


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Sounds good Bud,what time are you getting to the track?


----------



## BudBartos

I will be there about 2:30!! I will see You then.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

The new carpet at Classic>>>>BIG TRACTION!!!


----------



## marlborochippy

what compound you running at classic they sort that out there???


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I ran high bite orange fronts,a purple right rear,and green left rear


----------



## losiman2

i ran green rears and oarnge fronts on the middie car handled great driver sucked though...


----------



## Marty Mangione

Great Big Fun tonite Guys Great Racing. Marty TsB


----------



## DAVON

Marty Mangione said:


> Great Big Fun tonite Guys Great Racing. Marty TsB


I SECOND THAT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...DAVE


----------



## Micro_Racer

So how did testing go? Anyone try a new set-up? 
Bud - how many laps did you go? - Did you loose a fast motor 

Working on the brushless again. Castle is a great company, they sent a new ESC to replace the "up in smoke" one at no charge! I picked up 2 new Castle motors, the 4200Kv and the 5400Kv. Going to try the 4200Kv first, and see how it will handle. The 8000Kv was just too much!


----------



## BudBartos

Well it is final I ran the mid motor chassis at Classic and it handles better there also.

Micro I went 54 with 9 cars on track.
It was fun !!!
Yes Dan K claimed my motor, then never even ran it.
The new carpet is smoother and has more bite however it is slightly slower in a straight . The 1/10th guys say it is about 1/2 to 1 lap slower.
I ended up with green dot rears and orange dot fronts. 12/45 and Power Push batteries!!!! the new IB1400 are much better than the older ones.

SO Don't forget the next points race is the 3rd at Classic.
Looking like it may be a record turnout :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

You have pm Bud.


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Well it is final I ran the mid motor chassis at Classic and it handles better there also.
> 
> Micro I went 54 with 9 cars on track.
> It was fun !!!
> Yes Dan K claimed my motor, then never even ran it.
> The new carpet is smoother and has more bite however it is slightly slower in a straight . The 1/10th guys say it is about 1/2 to 1 lap slower.
> I ended up with green dot rears and orange dot fronts. 12/45 and Power Push batteries!!!! the new IB1400 are much better than the older ones.
> 
> SO Don't forget the next points race is the 3rd at Classic.
> Looking like it may be a record turnout :thumbsup:


Just wanted to move this up to new page


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud got your message,yes I will take them.Thanks K5.You put them together with the negative at the left rear/positive at the right rear?Correct?That is what I have going on with the V2M.Thanks again,see you Saturday with the loot $$$$$$!!!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione

The new cells from POWER PUSH are AWESOME. THE numbers are like the sub c`s. Way to go Tony and THANK YOU AGAIN!!!!!! Marty TsB


----------



## BudBartos

Ok !!!!!!!!


----------



## nitrojeff

Thanks for letting me jump into the mix last night! That was fun!!!!


----------



## losiman2

i would have to agree with bud the mid chassis is awsome on oval more hooked up than any car i've ever had on oval course...


----------



## tcian

i would like to apologize to marty for the accidents it was not intentional HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## marlborochippy

SO what traction compound did you guys use i see on the classic thread they banned our niftec


----------



## BudBartos

We all ran Niftech !!! Walt said nothing.


----------



## marlborochippy

ok lol i had asked in the classic forum lol.


----------



## BudBartos

Why ask !!! I ran jack once it is the worst stuff ever. Made the tires like marshmellos.


----------



## cepaw

Hey guys, what time do the doors open ? and racing start at Classic this Saturday ?
and what gear combo please ?
thanks
Mike


----------



## BudBartos

I think they open at 11:00 and I know racing starts at 5:00 I get there like 3:00.

Most are running 12/45 I think Dave S has some 12 tooth pinions.


----------



## tcian

so who all is comming out,lol


----------



## okracer

so since the new chassis works better everywhere does that mean the old one is gonna be discontined


----------



## BudBartos

Originally Posted by *BudBartos*
_Well it is final I ran the mid motor chassis at Classic and it handles better there also.

Micro I went 54 with 9 cars on track.
It was fun !!!
Yes Dan K claimed my motor, then never even ran it.
The new carpet is smoother and has more bite however it is slightly slower in a straight . The 1/10th guys say it is about 1/2 to 1 lap slower.
I ended up with green dot rears and orange dot fronts. 12/45 and Power Push batteries!!!! the new IB1400 are much better than the older ones.

SO Don't forget the next points race is the 3rd at Classic.
Looking like it may be a record turnout :thumbsup: _


----------



## BudBartos

The SC18V2 will not be disc for some time. BRP is not like the others they bring stuff out sell it and then drop it. Heak We still sell the SC18. Will be shooting to do a car kit in the fall with mid motor.


----------



## BudBartos

So who all is going to Classic Sat????


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K5 will be there


----------



## losiman2

i'll be there. ya ya ya with vid camera...


----------



## BudBartos

I know Gary C and Tang and Myself will be there for sure. Don S is still ? at this time.K-5 caper >> You get that claimed motor in ?? I have more that are faster had to break out the old BRP dyno


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be at Classics! With some motors for sale...

I think I may have the brushless out for another test!


----------



## losiman2

brushless at classic that ought to be SMOKIN fast lol there is a guy on here with a brushless motor for $30 in the swap section micro if you wanna stock up its a lower kv motor... :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in for Saturday.


----------



## tcian

im in


----------



## DAVON

I'LL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Thats 9 We only need 20 more for a record !!!!


----------



## ZOOOOM

I'm 75% for I'll be there


----------



## cepaw

I'm in too (10)


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I'll be there. Last week was sort of fun enough to do it again.


----------



## d_man

hey yeah.... were going to be out there on saturday (i dont know when but before sign-ups are closed!) yeah i got to agree with Don!!!! it was a blast!!! (i bet everybody can tell I'm talking for my dad(Nicole)hehe; ))


----------



## losiman2

hey nicloe ian missed ya saterday


----------



## nitrojeff

If I say I won't be there, will more people come?


----------



## BudBartos

Thats 15 if Jeff comes :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

I'm out  Off to Michigan for the ROAR Regionals then next week is the ROAR Nats.
Have fun!!
Wayne


----------



## Marty Mangione

I will try. Marty


----------



## DAVON

nitrojeff said:


> If I say I won't be there, will more people come?


NO....YOUR PART OF THE FUN :tongue:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud,no i have not put the motor in yet,not sure what is going to get blown up early on at classic,so I need that one to bail me out of sh** Hate to sound negative but this series has been alot of crazy ups and downs!!


----------



## BudBartos

Thats 16 !!! SG1 >> Kick there butts then tell them the BRP car helped Your driving


----------



## ghoulardi

*Attendance*

That's 15 if Nitro comes, 31 If he don't. :jest: :lol: :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

I will have 6 6 cell packs at the race 5 1500 and one 1400 all go for $30.00. I have way too many and can't keep track. :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

hey bud thanks alot i got out the vid camera and my wife said what ya doin and i said i gotta take it to the race and she said while you have it out why don't ya make dvd's out of the tapes ALL 20 OF THEM !!!! ya know how long that takes to do 20 hrs of dv to dvd conversion and burning to dvd... i started 2 days ago i'm on tape 9....  and you guys wonder why i hate to miss a race ya see what i got to deal with at home WORK .. YUCK !!!! can't wait till sat see you guys there... :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

good luck wayne


----------



## losiman2

ian bring that esc... :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty Mangione

I to will hAVE SOME MATCHED packs to sell as well. 118`s and 119`s. cheep cheep. Marty TsB


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud can you bring me a ten tooth pinion tomorrow,thanks K5


----------



## BudBartos

Sure !!!


----------



## ZOOOOM

Hey SG1
Now that the race in Mich. is cancelled, are you going to classic?


----------



## BudBartos

Wow canceled regionals !!! What is going on with RC it seems to be a trend.

Zoom>> Bring Your laptop if You come I'm biding on a car on ebay and it ends at 11:00 I may have to up it some.
SG1>> You coming ??? Tang was bummed that You were going to MI


----------



## ghoulardi

*parts*

Say there Mr Bud, can you bring me a rear axle set? (a staight one)


tanx


----------



## nitrojeff

does anyone have an extra 12 tooth pinion that I can purchase or use?


----------



## Marty Mangione

yes i do and you can


----------



## tcian

so whos comming


----------



## Marty Mangione

Sold, I have 1 brand new pack of the 23-a`s and i brand new pack of the 4200 shv`s 1.23`s.both at cost. Marty TsB


----------



## losiman2

thanks marty see ya sat... :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrojeff

hey cepaw, you comin'? bring me your motors, I'll show 'em some love!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Losiman please do not forget the camera!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

ROAR regionals cancelled........maybe it is over!!!!???


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Sorry for all the postings,but Bud if you have a 45 tooth spur could you please bring today?Thank you K-5


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - please bring some of the plastic screws and nuts...thanks


----------



## ML23

does any one have an adress for classic or can some one give me directions on how to get there from cleveland.
thanks
drunk mike


----------



## losiman2

come down which ever way you want and get to rt 224 go east on 224 keep going till you see huge goodyear blimp hanger on your left go past that i beileve the next intersection theres a light and circle k on the right if your stoped at the light you'll gee a big gray building straight ahead thats it on the right go through the light and its like 200 yrds on the right hand side...


----------



## DAVON

ML23 said:


> does any one have an adress for classic or can some one give me directions on how to get there from cleveland.
> thanks
> drunk mike


MIKE....1994 E.WATERLOO RD.
AKRON OHIO,44312
RACING STARTS A 5:00 :thumbsup:


----------



## ML23

thanks i knew it was on 224 just didnt know how to get to 224 from cleveland


----------



## losiman2

dave you get my email...


----------



## tcian

ok today is going to be fun


----------



## losiman2

don't forget the esc ian and your gonna be on camera today so make it good...


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> dave you get my email...


YES I DID..... :devil: :devil:


----------



## losiman2

ok i'll be there around 2 so see ya then....


----------



## tcian

it will be good


----------



## losiman2

great racin guys and very nice job ian keep it up.... micro let me know for sure what format your bro wants those vids in and i'll get em to ya and bud would you like a dvd of the vids..lmk..


----------



## Micro_Racer

Great night of racing! The new carpet at Classics's was SMOOTH, it took me three heats to figure out the best tires to manage all that grip, but I got it!
In the A main my car was AWSOME! Bud and I had a great race nose to tail for the first 2 minutes, I was just a bit faster, and able to pass and pull away for the A main win -- without ANY bitchin about luck, or being taken out -- a pure unadulterated can of whip a$$ was opened on the Pro-Stock field by Micro_Racer!!!! :devil:  

Great racing from the stock field last night. The A main had the top 4 cars on the same lap, swapping for the lead! Nice job Dan Korff for pulling out the win. Nice driving by Mike Rhodes - picked up 2 laps in the main and was just 0.219 seconds from a 49! B Main had some close racing as well. Top 3 finishing on the same lap! Dave Sees (dyno boy) is getting FAST, and I am sure will be a threat for the top stock spot!

March 16th is the last race of the series. Hopefully the HobbyTown track will be open! I would like to have the awards on March 23rd at HobbyTown - this will give me some time to calculate the points. If Hobbytown will not be open, it may be a late night on the 16th ---- points are close, and I don't want to make a mistake! IF HobbyTown is not open any thoughts to another track for the last race and trophy ceremony?


----------



## Micro_Racer

losiman2 said:


> Micro let me know for sure what format your bro wants those vids in and i'll get em to ya ..


Sent an email to my brother -- I will let you know soon -- thanks for filming the race!


----------



## tcian

nice racing last night had a great time


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site.


----------



## nitrojeff

Super freakin' fun!!! Boy, that Ian was fast!!! Great racing!


----------



## nitrojeff

Micro, what is the web site?


----------



## DAVON

nitrojeff said:


> Micro, what is the web site?


JEFF,GO TO MICRO PROFILE PAGE AND CLICK ON HIS HOMEPAGE ADDRESS :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

nitrojeff said:


> Micro, what is the web site?


click on Micro_Racer next to the dancing guy - select Visit Micro_Racer's home page - click on the BRP logo and select 2006-2007.


----------



## DAVON

Even Though I Really Sucked Last Night   It Was A Blast......way To Go Ian & Mike (a-main Baby!!!!!!)


----------



## BudBartos

Yeah !!! Fun racing last night :thumbsup: 

Micro>> Good job I know I held You up for awhile, but You were fast!!!!
That was a super clean race except , but only 53 laps  
I think the bite went way up from all the 1/10th cars and I was over geared.

The stock race was a good one to watch. Close racing.

I will try to talk to Don and See if HT is a Go.


----------



## BudBartos

Thats right DON D You bad:devil:


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Micro>> Good job I know I held You up for awhile, but You were fast!!!!
> That was a super clean race except , but only 53 laps


Bud - that was fun! I stayed at 12/48 all night and was at 52/53 laps all night. I could have tried to gear up, but the truth is - any more gear and the motor is more prone to blow. Each time I took my car off the track, the motor was warm and not HOT. I think 12/48 is the way to go, and keep motors to run another day!


----------



## ML23

Had a great time yesterday. I didnt do as well as i would have liked to but you will have that time to time. I thought my car was set up preety good for the main. I just didnt have any speed through qualifying. Oh well, just have to get ready to give it hell next time.

Drunk Mike


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Not seeing points for last nights race,Ian is Losiman your motor man,if so I need to talk to that guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## losiman2

we'll guys after reviewing the video evidence bud did a brutal hack on vicky and i have it on tape.. shame on you bud pickin on little ol' vicky :tongue:


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> Not seeing points for last nights race,Ian is Losiman your motor man,if so I need to talk to that guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I see March 3rd's points - may need to hit the refresh button. I think the motor Ian used was one of mine :devil:


----------



## losiman2

here's a video of the pro stock boys and girl http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h242/dsees2/?action=view&current=brp.flv
keep in mind its shrunk for the net but its not bad...


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Got it now Micro,thanks that was a crazy fast motor that Ian had,and a great drive by you in the main>never did I see you miss the line,whether behind Bud or in front,you had ice water running through your veins best drive I have seen you run,congrats!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Nice video Dave!


----------



## losiman2

thanks micro did it play alright i had to shrink it quite a bit for the net...


----------



## nitrojeff

that is cool!
Mr. Bud, would you please bring me a pick up body and one of those T type like Ians?


----------



## tcian

nice tape thanks dave and his brother


----------



## BudBartos

losiman2 said:


> here's a video of the pro stock boys and girl http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h242/dsees2/?action=view&current=brp.flv
> keep in mind its shrunk for the net but its not bad...


Dave >>> Thanks!!! For those that may watch it those are stock motor BRP cars with stock car bodies. The track is BIG 1/1oth mod cars run just under 4 sec laps.

As for that bump and run Like I say three turns and Your out  I don't know why she spun most of the time the car that gets bumped pulls about 5 feet.


----------



## losiman2

i can put more on if you guys want just let me know...and i think classic is like 190 ft. run line isn't it bud...


----------



## cepaw

Hey Dave do you have the brp stock A main ?


----------



## BudBartos

I'm not sure of run line. Sure the more the better!!


----------



## the buggy boss

how bout all three main vids?

had a blast last night, just need some more speed outta this car, but 2nd in the b-main isnt bad, i guess!!!!

steve


----------



## losiman2

i'm pretty sure i have all the quals and the mains i will check and post more 2-morrow ...


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks for posting the video losiman,the shots close up of the first and second turn are really cool because you can see just how fast these cars are getting through the corners!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Dave >> That would be cool !!!!


----------



## losiman2

i'm working on main vids now will be posting them soon hope everyone likes them ..


----------



## losiman2

hey micro you happen to know how many laps we turned in the b main thanks..


----------



## Micro_Racer

B main:

45 Dave Lazor
45 Steve Molnar
45 Dave Sees
44 Mike long
43 George Seel
40 Ross Jaenke
38 Nicole Miller

A main:

49 Dan, Jeff, Gary, Ian
48 Mike Rhodes
47 Dennis
44 Don D


----------



## losiman2

ok boys and girls see micro bring out the big whoopin stick in the pro stock main here... http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h242/dsees2/?action=view&current=prostkmain.flv


----------



## losiman2

thanks mike


----------



## losiman2

stock a main here... http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h242/dsees2/?action=view&current=stkamain.flv


----------



## losiman2

and watch davon be the fastest slow guy in the b main here ...http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h242/dsees2/?action=view&current=stkbmain.flv


----------



## losiman2

ok there's all the main's vids hope you all like lmk if they all work ok..... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

losiman >>> Thanks those are sweet :thumbsup: Can We maybe try it again at Freddies?


----------



## losiman2

yep whenever you want just let me know and i'll bring the cam...freddies will be better cause i can use a tripod and the remote


----------



## EAGLERACER

Hobbytown will be open for the 13 and 23

Don williams


----------



## BudBartos

OK Good deal Don :thumbsup: 

So the final points race will be at HT at the gate on Mar 16th then the next Friday Mar 23 We will have the awards presentation.
Hope to see You all there and lets all make if fun and peacefull :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

OK since it looks like HT will not run this friday how about a trip to Freddies to try the road course????


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Are you talking Sat? What time did you have in mind? I would be interested as HE should have cooled down by now.


----------



## losiman2

i'm in for freddies


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will not be at Freddies - enjoy!


----------



## marlborochippy

sorry guys im not going to be racing anytime soon. No time off of work on weekends. have fun. sorry missed last week to had to WORK.


----------



## BudBartos

Don they start racing at 12:00 just like oval.


----------



## DAVON

I'M IN FOR FREDDIES....I WAS IN FOR THE GATE BUT I GUESS NOT :freak:  ....I'LL BE IN FOR THE NEXT POINTS RACE AT THE GATE ........BUT WHO KNOWS WHAT WILL HAPPEN BY THEN


----------



## Marty Mangione

Losiman2 killer vid great job!!


----------



## losiman2

thanks marty my brother did the filming i just did the editing and converting..


----------



## Marty Mangione

I`am in for Sat my self. Marty


----------



## Marty Mangione

Thanks losiman`s brother, killer vid!! Marty TsB


----------



## tcian

im in for sat.......What should i gear at


----------



## losiman2

12/45 :devil:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

He is not being honest, just wait for someone realistic to inform you. How about 10/55.


----------



## BudBartos

I would go 9/52 for sure.


----------



## losiman2

awww come on guys someones gotta mess with ian :thumbsup: supose you want your body for road course huh ian...


----------



## tcian

umm i dont care i got others lol


----------



## losiman2

hey guys i got bored today so i made a website mainly for brp stuff its got all the main's videos on there and some other stuff so check it out if ya get a chance and let me know what ya think. keep in mind i just started it today. thanks heres the link. http://www.freewebs.com/davesrc/index.htm


----------



## marlborochippy

a dave they guy in that cars on the wrong side???


----------



## losiman2

yea i see it i didn't even notice that..lol..


----------



## marlborochippy

your main picture the drivers on the left. look at the pic


----------



## losiman2

yea thats funny...


----------



## nitrojeff

the videos are great! I catch myself holding my breath as I watch the last minute of the A main! pretty funny


----------



## Micro_Racer

Nice site Dave -- cool stuff!!


----------



## ZOOOOM

Am I looking at the points correct? Is Micro only 12 points behind Tang Tester (aka Porkchop, aka Dunkin Babar, aka Mr. Barber)? Could this be an upset in the making? This is going to be good. :thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## losiman2

thanks guys and theres a link to your site on the links page micro..


----------



## BudBartos

Zooom >> Tang has it all fig out !!! TRhose numbers are before the through outs.


----------



## BudBartos

So Who eles would be coming to Freddies??


----------



## Micro_Racer

ZOOOOM said:


> Am I looking at the points correct? Is Micro only 12 points behind Tang Tester (aka Porkchop, aka Dunkin Babar, aka Mr. Barber)? Could this be an upset in the making? This is going to be good. :thumbsup: :tongue:


Pat has it in the bag....but it has been a fun battle!


----------



## BudBartos

Well Bad news !!! Due to constant Bickering on another thead the Hobby Town friday night racing is done.

So that means the last points race will have to change locations.

I will post as soon as I find somthing out.

Don't start bickering about it here, OK.


----------



## TangTester

Mirco,

If it was not for a few bad runs at the begin of the season things would be alot different. I can really say that you have stepped it up in the second half, with your oval racing being top notch lately.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes Micro by the way I wanted to claim that motor but forgot to due to looking at e bay. Please bring it to the next race I have the $20.00 :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OK here it is the last points race will be at Freddies hobbies on Mar 17th !!
Hear is the link to the web site http://www.freddieshobbies.com/
Racing starts at 12:00 so be there no later than 10:30 or so.
We will also hand out the awards that day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Yes Micro by the way I wanted to claim that motor but forgot to due to looking at e bay. Please bring it to the next race I have the $20.00 :thumbsup:


Hope I can remember which one it was


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> Mirco,
> 
> If it was not for a few bad runs at the begin of the season things would be alot different. I can really say that you have stepped it up in the second half, with your oval racing being top notch lately.


Thanks! Tang's Tips was the difference.


----------



## losiman2

so we practice this week at freddies and last races next week at freddies bud? and you want me to bring the camera for the last race at freddies?


----------



## BudBartos

Yes this sat is not a points race next sat is.

I think a oval would be better for the camera so maybe at a later date.


----------



## losiman2

ok cool just let me know when...


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> Thanks! Tang's Tips was the difference.


 
I knew that Thread was going to cause me problems!!!!


----------



## losiman2

i told ya tang you need to make a book out of all the tangs tips it would be a best seller in the brp comunity.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Tangs tips at Amazon for $134.95  Tang>> You want to go to Freddies Sat ??


----------



## losiman2

it worked for the motor book


----------



## losiman2

bud can you bring me a tube of bearings please..


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Just to confirm last race on the 17th is a road course at Freddies,correct??


----------



## BudBartos

Yes it will be a road course!!!!


----------



## losiman2

hey bud nevermind the bearings i found a ton i had thanks...


----------



## BudBartos

Ok !!!!!!!!


----------



## tcian

dave s u got pm


----------



## BudBartos

Marty >>> I will have those parts if You come on Sat.


----------



## losiman2

hey bud i do need a new set of side plates if you could bring me a set pleeeease..thanks..i'll be at freddies sat..


----------



## BudBartos

Ok got it.


----------



## losiman2

thanks bud !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Weaver

Sorry Guys my season looks like its over. Saturday afternoons are already planned. Ill try to get off for 3/17 but i doubt it will happen. Thanks to all you Brpers for another fun season. will be watching posts for a summer schedule


----------



## Bill Weaver

Davon >>Pm


----------



## ZOOOOM

Can't make it to freddies this weekend, I have to take my son down to Ohio University for his tour and some kind of scholarship program. But I will be there the 17th.


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> OK here it is the last points race will be at Freddies hobbies on Mar 17th !!
> Hear is the link to the web site http://www.freddieshobbies.com/
> Racing starts at 12:00 so be there no later than 10:30 or so.
> We will also hand out the awards that day. :thumbsup:


OK Bill hope You can come on the 17th sorry.


----------



## Marty Mangione

Not gonna need them now Bud, some of the guys getting them can`t race on Sat so there season is already over. So there is no need to buy so many, I`ll take a couple when i see you next time. Marty TsB


----------



## Marty Mangione

Is there a race at freddys sat or what??


----------



## DAVON

Marty Mangione said:


> Is there a race at freddys sat or what??


YES :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

yes a race sat but not points thats next weekend... :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Kool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DAVON

Bill Weaver said:


> Davon >>Pm


RIGHT BACK AT YOU,MR.WEAVER :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

racing yes i love racing LOL


----------



## BudBartos

I will be there about 10:00 to 10:30 Sat.

Don't forget next week is the last points race and awards at Freddies :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

Gotta work this Sat.but I'll be there next Sat.


----------



## losiman2

i have posted a gear ratio chart for the brps that can be printed on my web site if anyone is interested or is in need of one... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> i have posted a gear ratio chart for the brps that can be printed on my web site if anyone is interested or is in need of one... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


YEAH,BUT WHERE'S THE 14 TOOTH PINION FIGURES...  :lol:


----------



## losiman2

only you dave well mabey nitro jeff to but mainly you...


----------



## tcian

very cool website


----------



## losiman2

thanks ian its just a start i'll add more as i get it so keep checking back..


----------



## tcian

cool and what do the ratio's mean im not good at that stuff


----------



## losiman2

it tells you what the different spur and pinion combos give you the lower the number the higher the speed the higher the number the more torque you get so if you want a little change mabey you switch spurs instead of pinion or vise versa it tells you whats what..and gives you final drive ratio.


----------



## tcian

Thanks alot


----------



## losiman2

no prob..


----------



## Marty Mangione

Losiman where is your site and i will bring your batteries saturday. Marty TsB


----------



## Marty Mangione

Found IT thanks so much.


----------



## BudBartos

See Ya All Sat for some road race testin :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud,any breakfast venues?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

There is a Big Boy on 14??


----------



## BudBartos

There is a Perkins on 14 by turnpike.

Freddie >>>> I got My spare car ready for You :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> There is a Perkins on 14 by turnpike.
> 
> Freddie >>>> I got My spare car ready for You :thumbsup:


Cool I just am finishing up assembling these spec motors for Sunday, then I need to finish mounting and paint the body for the brushless car for tomorrow and mount the wing yet. Plus wait on people in the store. I don't think I will have time to go through Theo's car by Saturday

Man this is the most I have worked in a while


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie>> You car is all set all You will have to do is drive it I will wrench it.

Sorry but the body is Bud green


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> Bud green


BUD GREEN ! ! ! Where is the Pink ?  I guess for one week it will do


----------



## marlborochippy

ThePerkins on 14 by turnpike in streetsboro? That closed up suddenly about a month back.


----------



## BudBartos

Wow another Joes crab shack !!!


----------



## marlborochippy

Theres a Dennys, Big Boys and a Eat n Park On 14


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like SG1 Is fast at the nat's!!!! Must be due to his racing BRP cars for the past 2 months :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

*Eatin'*

Try the firehouse in ravenna. Its almost to I-76.


----------



## tcian

heyy dave u going tomarrow


----------



## ZOOOOM

I was looking on RC live and SG1 was one lap off of TQ with a 43/ 8:01 after the second round. I called Sr. and he was on his way to the race with SG1's motor man, Tyler. He needs speed.


----------



## losiman2

yes both daves are coming tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

cool!!!!


----------



## dell

for sale

1/18 brp v2 with parts. all you would need is a radio. This is the car that i bought from wayne gerber jr. this car was built and tuned by gerber jr. this will include the motors and pit box with all the parts. there are easily over $200.00 worth of equipment. would like $150.00

reuben diaz (440)315-1297


----------



## tcian

Had a good time to day


----------



## losiman2

i had fun but sucked really bad :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

Good time today at Freddies!!! We had 8 BRP cars going at it on the road course.

Next and final points race of the season is next Sat mar 17 at Freddies and it is road course.


----------



## DAVON

FUN,FUN,FUN....THATS ALL I CAN SAY ABOUT TODAY :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT WEEK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## d_man

:wave: will not be there sat. have to work. also would personally thank everybody for the help this year would also like to say thanks to people acting like imature little kids not sure if me and nicole will be able to race friday nights were perfect kind of like friday night bar league once again thanks everybody and have great summer. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

d man >>> The summer series will be at Freddies on friday nights starting at 7:00 with free food for supper !!!!Will have dates by end of week. Hope You can make it out somtime.


----------



## Micro_Racer

So what was the Fast Road set up for Freddies? What was the best gearing?


----------



## nitrojeff

I ran a silver pinion and a white spur!! It seemed fast!


----------



## losiman2

BudBartos said:


> d man >>> The summer series will be at Freddies on friday nights starting at 7:00 with free food for supper !!!!Will have dates by end of week. Hope You can make it out somtime.


we havin buds famous sausages with onions and peppers     :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

hey guys that posted in my guest book on my site thanks for the comments and i'll update it as i get new stuff... :thumbsup:


----------



## ZOOOOM

It Looks Like Sg1 Has Made The "a" Main In Stock And 19t 1/12th At The Nats Up In Mich. Gooooooo Sg1


----------



## Micro_Racer

nitrojeff said:


> I ran a silver pinion and a white spur!! It seemed fast!


thanks nitrojeff your attention to detail is amazing


----------



## nitrojeff

I checked and the spur was black. Sorry


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Just wanted to thank Bud for letting me run his back-up car. He had it charged and ready to roll each heat. 
Thank you.  

I just about have mine put together now :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Freddie,what are your thoughts after running 1/18 scale BRP cars???


----------



## BudBartos

Yes jeff mine was black with silver also :devil: I think is was 12/45


----------



## BudBartos

losiman2 said:


> we havin buds famous sausages with onions and peppers     :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Yes We will !!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Just like DA Track without the heat,humidity and the rain......Thanks Bud and Freddie for making this series happen!!


----------



## ghoulardi

Yes indeed... Tanx guys.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

K-5 CAPER said:


> .....Thanks Bud and Freddie for making this series happen!!


Team work Baby :thumbsup: Its amazing what a little team work can do  

I think buds car was a lot faster though ? hummmmmmmm I almost got mine together :wave:


----------



## losiman2

BudBartos said:


> Yes We will !!!!!!!!


Awwwwwwwwwwssssssssssoooooooooooommmmmmmmme i love those... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie >> I was running a 4 cell with a 370 motor. I think I will try the brushless this coming Sat. :freak:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

does this mean I can put a brushless in mine ?


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie >> Pro stock will run several motor batt config this summer 300/370 or brushless on 4 cell or stock BRP motors on 6 cell. You would need the #325 rear pod to put brushless in.

Stock will be the same as stock this past indoor season.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Well bring me a set I will run the baby motor this weekend then. I am taking the others a a C Hair taller to accamidate the motor


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Although now that I am playing with this I can make this work. Are you going to be able to keep up wiht eh 8000 brushless ?


----------



## losiman2

hey freddie when micro put a 8000kv mamba in turned down all the way on roadcourse it went up in smoke be careful


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Turned it down ? Watch me handle the speed :thumbsup: 


What do I smell ?


----------



## BudBartos

8000 on the road course OH MY


----------



## BudBartos

losiman2 said:


> ok boys and girls see micro bring out the big whoopin stick in the pro stock main here... http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h242/dsees2/?action=view&current=prostkmain.flv


Movin it up !!!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

losiman2 said:


> stock a main here... http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h242/dsees2/?action=view&current=stkamain.flv


And again !!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

losiman2 said:


> and watch davon be the fastest slow guy in the b main here ...http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h242/dsees2/?action=view&current=stkbmain.flv


One last time :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

So Who all will be at the last indoor points race this weekend at Freddies ??

I have some nice awards and even a major award :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will be at Freddies -- what is the major award??


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> So Who all will be at the last indoor points race this weekend at Freddies ??
> 
> I have some nice awards and even a major award :thumbsup:


to new page !!!


----------



## BudBartos

Ok that makes 2 !!


----------



## cepaw

I'll be there
what time does racing start ?


----------



## DAVON

cepaw said:


> I'll be there
> what time does racing start ?


I'M IN THIS SATURDAY........DOORS OPEN AT 8 OR 9......RACING STARTS AT NOON....SHARP!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

i'll be there...


----------



## BudBartos

Were up to 5


----------



## Marty Mangione

Don`t know if i can make it. Marty TsB


----------



## Donald Deutsch

I will be there. Pizza is to good to passup.


----------



## tcian

im in .....


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

I'm in :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

A question for the gentlemen:
Humor me, do any of you run the HS 81 ? I see most have full size servos in their cars, Just wondering why ? Do you have a weight the car needs to be Bud ?


----------



## Micro_Racer

I use the Futaba 9606 servo. It's a 1/12th scale servo, so it is a little smaller than a standard servo such as the Futaba 3003. I like it because it is very smooth and centers every time, and has more than enough power. I also like the extra weight over the front tires. I tried a small micro servo, and did not have much luck.


----------



## losiman2

i have micro servos in mine but not the sub micros i think i have the hs 51mg and the futaba 9601 they work fine for me ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Is there a weight these have to weigh ?


----------



## BudBartos

That is 8 !!

Freddie>> no weight. If you use the hitech You have to shoe goo it in the servo tape will not stick to it.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Speed :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Hang on baby


----------



## ghoulardi

I'm in for Sat.


Indeed...


----------



## losiman2

thats just wrong !!!!! :devil: :devil:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

It needs more stickers. :freak:


----------



## tcian

o god lol


----------



## BudBartos

It's PINK !!!

Looking good Freddie :thumbsup: 
K-5 caper>. Where are You ??


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Right here sir,in the K-5 motorsports compound


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I know i have not mastered the art of telling time but is this Hobby talk deal an hour behind????


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Looks good Freddie,won't be hard to spot that rig,yes you do need more stickers,I'm sure if you ask Bud nicely,he will hook you up with the much needed BRP stickers that you are missing.


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 You going Sat???


----------



## BudBartos

Looks like 10 right now !!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

K5 will be there Saturday


----------



## BudBartos

UP to 11 !!!!!!!!


----------



## marioparnelli

Bud, I plan on being there saturday to show you guys my stuff for sale. If that's OK with Freddie.  Craig Stiwald aka marioparnelli


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Thats fine with me.


----------



## BudBartos

Good sell it all and get a BRP racer again


----------



## TangTester

marioparnelli

Hey if you still have that servo, and if it is small enough for a BRP or 12th . I am interested.
Tang


----------



## ZOOOOM

I will be making the trip


----------



## BudBartos

That makes 12 !!! Slowly getting there


----------



## BudBartos

Zoom >> I fig If your going to be there so will Wayne and Tyler correct?


----------



## ZOOOOM

I'm working on them


----------



## BudBartos

OK I know he said last weekend was rough.


----------



## wazzer

Freddie, are those the stock side plates? If so, how did you get that Mamba to fit?


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

wazzer said:


> Freddie, are those the stock side plates? If so, how did you get that Mamba to fit?


Bud has motor side plates so you can put the Momba in it. If you tried to put it in you would of found the Mamba is a little to tall for the clearance.

I took the Dremel and sanded down the plates so it all fits nicely. Then I had to Dremel the whole bigger for the motor wires to exit, and then slot the mounting holes either way making then longer BINGO it FITS ! ! !  

If you dont like to play just but the motor plats for it


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Almost forgot, then I spaced the motor back between the plats because the motor shaft will rub and hit the tire. Its a little work but well worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## losiman2

freddie if you havent already got one i would sugest you get the axle tube from don because the side plated are prone to bending in side collisions and you just weekened then even more by removing more material !!! just a suggestion and nice fab job looks good :thumbsup: see ya saterday...


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie get hit ??? He is the track owner  

Can't wait till Sat.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> Freddie get hit ??? He is the track owner


It never has stopped my guys who are here each week from doing it. I think they enjoy it  < lucky me


----------



## BudBartos

We have 13 I just talked to George !!!!

WOW Have the boards been slow!!! Darn price of Gasoline


----------



## marioparnelli

Freddie... Thanks!

Bud... That just might happen!

Pat... I have a total of 4 small (12th scale) servos. 2 digital (JR DS3421) and 2 analog (JR NES3121).

I have a few things posted on Hobby Talk for sale under Oval swap and electronics swap. I should be at Freddies around 10:00am.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> WOW Have the boards been slow!!! Darn price of Gasoline


Yeah, Its a good thing these things run on batteries :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I could use a servo or two!!


----------



## ghoulardi

*Servos*

Make sure that you sell Bud the slow ones !!!  


Indeed...


----------



## martian 710

Bud, can you bring a Super Truck body with you on Sat.? I'll buy it off you or through Freddie which ever he prefers. Thanks


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Freddie,any chance of getting triple anchovies and guacomole on the pizza tomorrow??


----------



## BudBartos

I do have some trucks in the box.


----------



## BudBartos

Well doesn't look like were going to have a huge turnout but I'm sure We will have a good time. I know several already had plans for the green day and thats not Bud Green  

See You Sat.


----------



## losiman2

some people just don't have there priority's right do they bud hey bud can you make sure there a nostalgic thunder chicken in the box for me thanks.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I will have BRP shirts Sat. They will be $10.00 good thing to have for St. Patricks day!!!!! 

Wonder if Tang ( Patrick ) will be deaked out in greeeeen ???


----------



## martian 710

Bud, what are the rules for the BRP class at Freddies? I have a V1 with 6-cell AA's(if they'll take a charge) I might bring along tomorrow. If I can get it together.


----------



## BudBartos

That would be fine to run !!!


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> hey bud can you make sure there a nostalgic thunder chicken in the box for me thanks.... :thumbsup:


ITS ABOUT TIME LOSIBOY...YOUR GOING FORD BABY!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghoulardi

*Pizza?*

How 'bout corned beef & cabbage on the pizza?


Indeed... (they need a barfin' smiley)


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> I will have BRP shirts Sat. They will be $10.00 good thing to have for St. Patricks day!!!!!
> 
> Wonder if Tang ( Patrick ) will be deaked out in greeeeen ???


 
DEAKED OUT! I don't think thats legal in Ohio.


----------



## tcian

ill be there lookin forward to it


----------



## BudBartos

Sorry no kan speal :roll:


----------



## tcian

bud did u get my message?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

getting a bad visual about Tang being deaked out,probably going to have nightmares tonight!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Freddie has a strict rule.....MUST KEEP DEAK IN!!


----------



## BudBartos

Ian >> Yes I got it.

Good thing I didn't say geeked out


----------



## losiman2

wow you guys must be bored this week all this talk about pats deak and such.. :tongue: I've been studying up on my trig and geometry for a test i gotta take shortly.. my brain hurts :freak: can't wait to just relax and do a little racin..


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK - If the points would end today, and I tossed out your lowest 4 races, this is what the points would look like:

Dan Korff = 980
Gary Chapin = 972
David Lazor = 957
Ross Jaenke = 945
Don Deutsch = 935

so this one race could make a difference! See you all tomorrow for the BIG trophy ceremony!

Remember - plan on staying a few minutes after the race for me to calculate the final numbers, and for Bud to award the trophy's!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Sick Of The Snow !!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

Freddie's Palace of FUN ! 
03-17-2007 


Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP: 
Dan Korff with 30/5:05.04 :thumbsup: 

-- BRP - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 30 5:02.78 Dan Korff 
2 3 30 5:03.17 Mike Rhodes 
3 2 29 5:01.24 dave Lazor 
4 6 28 5:04.65 Ross Jaeuke 
5 4 28 5:09.15 Short Bus Marty 
6 5 3 0:33.00 Don Deutsch 

-- BRP - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 26 5:07.22 Chris Kandrach 
2 3 25 5:08.45 Bill Weaver 
3 6 24 5:02.51 Brett Watson 
4 2 24 5:02.88 Ian Vrana 
5 5 20 4:55.49 George Seel 
-- 4 --- DNS --- Dave Sees 

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/12 Road: 
Howard Kemery with 54/8:02.38

-- 1/12 Road - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 55 8:07.09 Howard Kemery 
2 2 51 8:03.68 Mickael Kelbly 
3 3 48 8:01.07 Brett Watson 
4 5 47 8:05.79 Tom 
5 4 46 8:01.52 Joe 
6 6 14 3:34.43 Mike 

Best Heat Lap/Time for BRP Pro: 
Bud Bartos with 33/5:00.77

-- BRP Pro - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 35 5:08.51 Bud Bartos 
2 3 31 5:01.02 Patrick Barber 
3 2 31 5:03.84 Michael Elwood 
-- 4 --- DNS --- Freddie  

Thanks everyone for bring your points series and awards to Freddie's :thumbsup: 

Remember summer Points series here long with every Friday night BRP racing :dude:


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies




----------



## ZOOOOM

Had a great time today, Thanks Freddie.

Really looking forward to the summer series

Congrats to Dan


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks Zoooom,and thanks Freddie had a good time today,and am looking forward to the summer series at your place.Thanks to Bud for putting on the winter series,and providing us with GREAT,fun cars to drive.I used the V2 til the half way point of the series,then went to the V2M and BOTH were OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Lots of fun today - Congrats to Dan, Gary, and David for grabbing the BIG trophy's!

Final points are updated on my web site.


----------



## tcian

had a great time


----------



## martian 710

I had a good time today. I might have nightmares tonight over them road ramps though. :freak: Even had fun with the kids BRP even though I only got a chance to run the main. :thumbsup: I might just have to pick up a V2 for the summer series. :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie's Hobbies said:


>


On left is Dave Lazor 3rd place BRP stock on Right is Dan K 2006/2007 BRP champion !!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Here is 2nd place Gary Chapin !!! Eating his last sausage :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks to all that ran the 2006/2007 series and also thanks to the track owners. I as always was a good time.
Note Dave Lazor is tall Dan K is not short those trophies are just huge !!!!
Little cars BIG FUN


----------



## BudBartos

Almost forgot Pro stock was won by Tangtester his 10th BRP series win. Second went to Micro racer 3rd was Don S.

I would have won but I don't count


----------



## K-5 CAPER

So that's where Gary was,back at DA TRACK enjoying one of those world famous,quite tasty BRP sausages!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Congrats to Tang on his 10th title,keep up the work with the Tangs tips,they are very helpful!!!.....By the way you were really DEAKED out in that green today..INDEED


----------



## Marty Mangione

Great racing everyone. Thanks again Freddy for taking care of fridays. Should be a great summer series. Marty TsB


----------



## DAVON

BudBartos said:


> Note Dave Lazor is tall Dan K is not short those trophies are just huge !!!!
> Little cars BIG FUN


BEST BANG FOR YOUR BUCK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THANKS BUD FOR PUTTING ON THE BEST SERIES AROUND.....CAN'T WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Donald Deutsch

The Summer series should be great. Nice place to run and a good group of guys to run with. See you next month on the 20th.


----------



## losiman2

Pics from freddies are up on my site guys for anyone interested :thumbsup: congrats to all the trophy winners great job guys mabey someday i'll get me one of them there hood ornaments :hat:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Dave thanks for pix,hope things go well with you as far as job situation,see you in summer series!!


----------



## losiman2

i've added some more stuff to the site guys :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> i've added some more stuff to the site guys :thumbsup:


THANKS LOSIBOY....ITS A GREAT SITE....KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

*Brushless Motor*

I have received a few emails and fielded a few questions at the last race, so I thought I would post my thoughts.

I was really impressed with the 4200Kv motor. My gearing options were limited, so I really didn't get to tweak for speed. On my rear wheel dyno, I was running the same power as my stock motor geared at 10/52.

A few things to consider if you want to go brushless:

1. Currently brushless is aloud in Pro-Stock only. You will have to run with Bud :thumbsup: 
2. I am not sure what the best motor to get is. After the summer series, we will have a good understanding of what the car can handle. I can say the 8000Kv even on oval will be a hand full.
3. Bud and I are looking into pinion and spur gears. To use the stock spur gear we need to use a 48 pitch pinion. I think I may have solved that issue, but not sure. We have experimented with the Scalpel gears, but they are press on, and I am not sure how long they will last. When removed from the motor often.
4. IF it looks like burshless is the way to go - we should look at a motor Kv limit. This would put the focus on driving, and car set up and not on motor and batteries.

Post your thoughts -- I am curious on how others feel about the brushless systems.

Another note - I used a 4 cell GP 1100 and had the exact lap times as my matched 4 cell IB 1400's. I did not notice a difference, like I do with the 16d set-up.

TO BE CLEAR - Bud has not said that stock class will be brushless or 300 motors. The 16d motor may be the stock set up for years to come. I am just looking for how much interest people would have in a brushless type set up. With 4 cells the 4200Kv motor can "feel" the same as the 16d.


One more note - I will always have my laptop and cable for the Castle set-up, and would help any who asked program the ESC at the track.....

What do you think?


----------



## losiman2

brushless are nice but i think 300 series are the way to go there cheep and more than enoph power for a brp and still very low maint. motors just my 2 cents.. :thumbsup:


----------



## marioparnelli

Thanks to everyone who showed interest in the R/C stuff I was selling. 

Freddie... Thanks again for letting me sell stuff there.

Everything and I do mean EVERYTHING was sold saturday. :thumbsup:

Bud....The power supply TOO is sold.

Craig Stiwald


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro,Thanks for throwing the brushless thing out there,personally I would like to see the 300/370 thing first,and go from there,I think it would be cheaper,less of a problem,and probably most of all get others interested.Maybe even look at what it would be like running 5 cell on oval,you know 3-2,just a thought??Thanks again for the post Micro!!


----------



## BudBartos

I like the 300/370 on 4 cell. The cars are getting too fast for many racers, trust Me Speed KILLS !!! I'm looking to go 300/370 for stock in the winter season. That is why I opened it up for Pro stock so We could do some testing ect.
As some of You may have seen Sat I ran the Tekin 8000 at it's lowest setting it was way fast the car handled it fine but it was just too fast to be fun. I then went with the 370 and it was fast but much easier to drive. The 8000 on the road course was dumped at 5 min.
Now on the oval it may be a different story We will just have to see. Regardless with the other motors it will be 4 cell.


----------



## martian 710

Bud, What big block motors are you guys running. I'm planning on getting a car together to run the summer series. I haven't decided if I'm going to race stock or pro-stock yet. I just wanted to know what a good 300/370 motor to get would be.


----------



## BudBartos

Associated RC18t motor is good or Tower has eflight 370 motors.


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> Micro,Thanks for throwing the brushless thing out there,personally I would like to see the 300/370 thing first,and go from there,I think it would be cheaper,less of a problem,and probably most of all get others interested.Maybe even look at what it would be like running 5 cell on oval,you know 3-2,just a thought??Thanks again for the post Micro!!


yes the speed 300 is a cheaper option at this point. But if you were looking to buy a new ESC, the brushless option may be the way to go. This summer will really be a good testing ground for the 300/370 and brushless motors! 

The one nice thing about the brushless set up was no motor spray, cleaning, cutting comms, setting brushes, or comm drops. Just brush off the dirt, re-peak the batteries, and tweak the setting on the laptop....


----------



## BudBartos

Micro are You sponsored by Castle now ???


----------



## TangTester

I was look to get sponsored by White Castle!


----------



## BudBartos

That would do You gooooood !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Micro are You sponsored by Castle now ???


No - My only sponsor is BRP  - I SUCK -


----------



## losiman2

i wanna sponsor


----------



## DAVON

losiman2 said:


> i wanna sponsor


YOU HAVE TO TALK TO THE PRESIDENT OF ******* MOTOR WORKS.....OH YEAH...HE ALREADY SPONSORS YOU...AND AFTER YOUR PERFORMANCE IN THE MAIN....YOU NEED A NEW SPONSOR :lol:  :lol:


----------



## losiman2

well mabey he won't sponsor you anymore eigther :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos

Thats whats nice in BRP no factory sponsored drivers. Just Me!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> Thats whats nice in BRP no factory sponsored drivers. Just Me!!!


 That's more than enough. :jest: 


Indeed


----------



## DAVON

Ok,since There Is No Official Race This Weekend....is There Anybody That Wants To Race And Where?????????????


----------



## BudBartos

losiman2 said:


> Pics from freddies are up on my site guys for anyone interested :thumbsup: congrats to all the trophy winners great job guys mabey someday i'll get me one of them there hood ornaments :hat:


Thanks David!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## losiman2

anytime bud :thumbsup:


----------



## tcian

anyone in for classic?


----------



## DAVON

tcian said:


> anyone in for classic?


ITS GONNA BE TO CROWDED..... :drunk:


----------



## TangTester

wait untill after the big race


----------



## BudBartos

Yes Classic after the big race.


----------



## chicky03

DAVON said:


> Ok,since There Is No Official Race This Weekend....is There Anybody That Wants To Race And Where?????????????


We have a club race this saturday at the gate if you guys are interested. We would love to have you there.

Paul


----------



## BudBartos

Sorry no racing for Me this weekend.


----------



## ghoulardi

Nor I.  


Indeed...


----------



## tcian

yyea well ill be down the with the ksg


----------



## BudBartos

KSG ??? I thought Power Push team ran assoc ???


----------



## DAVON

Well,anybody Up For Racing???????? Friday Night At Freddies Or Saturday At The Gate Or Freddies???????


----------



## losiman2

no racin for me this weekend


----------



## tcian

BudBartos said:


> KSG ??? I thought Power Push team ran assoc ???


they do but i like the ksgs better than the l4,easier to setup, drive LOL


----------



## losiman2

tcian said:


> they do but i like the ksgs better than the l4,easier to setup, drive LOL


CLUELESS ???? :drunk: :drunk:


----------



## BudBartos

tcian >> You may have to change to Ovalian


----------



## martian 710

Or Dizzian!!! :tongue: :wave:


----------



## Marty Mangione

Hay you guys how about a race at Freddys friday the 30th?? Anyone up for that??Marty TsB


----------



## Micro_Racer

Friday the 30th may work for me...


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I would be there for next Friday also!


----------



## Marty Mangione

The 30th is lookin better`n better. Just got off the phone with Nitrojeff. He`s in, Bill Weaver`s in, Hell Freddy we already got us a race See ya On the 30th!!! Marty TsB




DENNIS MILLER ARE YOU OUT THERE????


----------



## ghoulardi

*Ian*

He probably couldn't spell OVALIAN !!!  


Indeed...


----------



## tcian

o i can OVALIAN lol rofl


----------



## tcian

bud thanks for the wing buttons how much do i owe ya


----------



## d_man

:thumbsup: no seems if though i got stuck under the back seat of the short bus finally got out and will be there for the 30. also forgot to give the crown to jeff nice driving at classic. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

As much as I hate to say it,should the fall/winter series thread be put to bed,so people are not posting the same thing on multiple threads. Tang you started the thread,Bud it was about the BRP series any last words???


----------



## BudBartos

Sounds good let's move to 2007 summer !!!


----------



## RAFster

*RAFster*



Robertw321 said:


> Move to Arizona, you can go race with Rafster. :jest:


Bob, That would be tough; considering I don't race anymore. 

Being the brunt of your's and other's jokes would give me no reason to consider racing. As I have said privately to K5-Caper, you learn who your friends are by what they say about you when they don't think you are around or what they say behind your back.

Regarding tracks and racing in AZ...selections and facilities are good.
I don't race despite having a track less than 2 miles from my apartment. (asphalt oval a 1.5x bigger than Bud's track and a nice dirt track in a 100 x 50 ft area) 
They race 9 months out of the year outside in great weather. 
There's an a huge indoor dirt track and asphalt oval (150 ft straights) with moderate banking at Competition Hobbies about 10 miles away and they race 12 months out of the year inside in a nice facility.

Peace!

RAFster
David


----------



## BudBartos

Rafster >>> Nice to here from You ! Hope things are well out west.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

And you guys thought I was kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAFster

K-5 CAPER said:


> And you guys thought I was kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


K-5 Caper,

I understood you thought my PM to you was "hate mail".
It wasn't to the level of hate mail, I felt I was very restrained. I've enclosed below the PM for everyone to see what I wrote you...they can judge for themselves.

RAFster
David

Private Message: what Santa brought you for Christmas 







12-29-2006, 09:14 PM 
 RAFster







vbmenu_register("postmenu_", true); 
Elder Statesman
My Gallery
Trader Rating: (0)
Join Date: May 2002
Location: Southern Arizona
Posts: 1,013 


*what Santa brought you for Christmas* 
You don't even know me, I dare say you've never met me. What you know of me is 2nd hand and that is not reliable.
Supposedly I gave you my pit notes. Besides, even if you had them...they wouldn't help you.

You learn who your friends are

RAFster
​


----------



## RAFster

BudBartos said:


> Rafster >>> Nice to here from You ! Hope things are well out west.


Thanks Bud! Good to hear from you as well. 

Things here are alright. 
I'm enjoying the change in climate from Ohio; easier to deal with the medical problems I have in this warmer climate and it is easier to be physically active in this climate as well.

Work is intense, interesting and never boring.

Looks like BRPs in NE Ohio are alive and well by pictures at Freddies at season opener recently. I'm glad your business is still perculating along. 

What do the Super Stock Trucks run for motors and batteries? Presuming the SC18V2M chassis is being used. What is the hot setup for batteries and motors these days?

RAFster


----------



## K-5 CAPER

True that rafster,things have really been a struggle for me on the track,just ask anybody.


----------



## BudBartos

We are only allowing the associated super 370 motor in the super stock class. Batt's now are 1400 IB cells and We run 4 in the new class and in Pro stock. The cars are way fast now.


----------



## RAFster

K-5 Caper,

My reference to my notes not helping you was not directed at your abilities, but that of mine. Sorry you misunderstood that. My notes would be of little use to anyone but me and they weren't that helpful for me.

It is a hobby all about having fun. Keeping that in mind is important. Bud's cars let you do that with low investment with a durable well designed car. 
If your car or truck is setup with nothing hanging up to rob power and everything is well lubed and you have the diff set right and are geared properly for the track and motor... (I know, lots of big ifs...)
Going fast is all about being smooth and consistent. Sit at the end of a straight away and watch Bud's lines on the track. Or, some of the other fast guys... They are super consistent and very smooth. I sat on the bleachers at the end of the high banked oval at Classic one night watching Bud and others race their heat. I was amazed that Bud's lines around the track were within inches of the same path around the track. If he passed traffic he would return to his racing line. 
Good batteries and a good motor help but consistent driving and smooth driving pay very high dividends. With these cars it is all about conservation of the energy and keeping the car in its sweet spot on the track. Concentrate on your race and your lines, not someone else's.

Bud, thanks for the info. Good luck to you and the series.

I'll return to my "cave" until I crawl back out again and check the world of BRP racing; until then...

Peace!

RAFster
David


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Rafster,you make alot of good points,it really is about fun,freeing your car up and hitting your marks.Take care and good luck to you in AZ!! K5


----------



## RC 18 MT

hey what state is this in>????? and if its not in MN can SUMBODY plz tell me where there are sum??? PLZ i am lookin very hard and i just want to race!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Weaver

we are in northeast Ohio


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Hey David where in Arizon are you? My wife and I are coming to Tucson in Feb for a month, going to bring my latest cars. Maybe I can look you up and throw stones at you. Just kidding about the stones. See yea.


----------

